# Leitfaden: Betroffene Digital Web Media/DWM/HFM GmbH



## sascha (15 April 2004)

*Leitfaden für Betroffene von Rechnungen der Digital Web Media und der HFM GmbH (aktualisierter Stand: 29.06.04)*

*Bitte beachten: Am 28. Juni hat das Landeskriminalamt Hamburg die Geschäftsräume der Hanseatische Abrechnungsssysteme GmbH durchsucht und die zwei Geschäftsführer festgenommen. Mehr dazu auch hier und zum Urteil im Dezember 2005 hier *

Seit Anfang April verschicken die Firmen Digital Web Media und HFM GmbH (wieder) zu Tausenden Rechnungen, in denen 49, bzw. 69,95 Euro für angebliche Servicedienstleistungen gefordert werden (siehe Screenshots). Die Fragen der Betroffenen wiederholen sich im Forum regelmäßig. Daher hier noch einmal in Kurzform das Wichtigste:

*1. Warum bekomme ich eine solche Rechnung? *

Der Trick dahinter sind Dialer, die sich auf Webseiten und hinter Werbebannern verbergen und eine Ortvorwahl (069 o.ä.), bzw. eine 01805-Nummer anwählen. Bei der Verbindungsherstellung wird Ihre Telefonnummer übertragen. Über Rückverfolgung gelangt das Unternehmen so an Ihre Anschrift und schickt Ihnen die Rechnung.

*2. Ich habe aber eine Rechnung bekommen, obwohl ich nicht im Telefonbuch stehe.*

In mehreren Fällen, etwa wenn der Betroffene nicht im Telefonbuch stand, wurde die Adresse über Anrufe herausgefunden; Mitarbeiter erfragten unter bestimmten Vorwänden die für den Rechnungsversand notwendige Adresse der Opfer. So wurde in einigen Fällen beispielsweise behauptet, für den Empfänger liege ein Paket bereit, man benötige nun die vollständige Adresse für den Versand.

*3. Wer steckt hinter dem Rechnungsversand?*

Rechnungen und Mahnungen wurden von verschiedene Firmen mit unterschiedlichen Namen verschickt. Es ist nicht auszuschließen - und einige Indizien deuten darauf hin - dass hinter den unterschiedlichen Firmennamen die gleichen Personen stecken. Auch die Absendeorte der Rechnungen und Mahnungen, sowie die Kontoverbindungen wechseln von Zeit zu Zeit. Bekannt in diesem Zusammenhang sind die Firmen:

- Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH (HAS)
- Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH (HFM)
- Persolvo Inkasso GmbH 
- Digital Web Media Limited
- Nesa Inkasso GmbH
- DWM Deutsche Zahlungssysteme

*4. Muss ich die Rechnung bezahlen?*

Wenn Sie keine Leistung dieser Unternehmen in Anspruch genommen haben und nichts bewusst bestätigt haben, dürfte kein Vertrag zustande gekommen sein. Auch die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post stellt ausdrücklich fest, dass bei dieser Art von Dialern *nicht* bezahlt werden muss.

*5. Was soll ich als Betroffener tun?*

Wenn Sie eine solche Rechnung erhalten haben ohne bewusst Leistungen in Anspruch zu nehmen, sollten Sie 

- der Forderung schriftlich widersprechen. Die Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg hat ein entsprechendes Musterschreiben entwickelt, dass Sie z.B. auf der Seite "Downloads" bei www.dialerschutz.de herunterladen, und für Ihre Zwecke entsprechend abändern können. 

- die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (www.regtp.de) über den Vorfall informieren. 

- Wer sich getäuscht oder betrogen fühlt, sollte außerdem Strafanzeige bei seiner örtlichen Polizeidienststelle erstatten. Weisen Sie die Beamten darauf hin, dass in dieser Sache ein Sammelermittlungsverfahren bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg geführt wird.

*6. Ist das Ganze nicht Betrug?*

Mehrere Polizeidienststellen und Staatsanwaltschaften ermitteln bereits wegen dieses Verdachts. So veröffentlichte etwa die Polizei Ratzeburg am 4. Juni eine offizielle Warnung, in der es unter anderem hieß: "Eine strafrechtliche Relevanz im Sinne des Betruges ist erkennbar. Die Polizei warnt vor der Nutzung entsprechender Seiten oder Links. Die Rechnungen sollten nicht bezahlt werden." Bei der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg läuft in dieser Sache ein Sammelverfahren.

*7. Was für Dialer werden für diese Masche eingesetzt?*

Unseren Erkenntnissen zufolge handelt es sich um Dialer, die nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert sind. In mehreren uns vorliegenden Fällen entdeckten Betroffene einen Dialer namens d.exe auf ihrem PC. Dieser war unter C:\d.exe zu finden.

*8. Warum unternimmt da keiner was und sperrt die einfach ein?*

So einfach ist das leider nicht. In einem ähnlich gelagerten Fall hat die Regulierungsbehörde zwar erst vor kurzem einem solchen Unternehmen das Inkasso verboten. Dass trotzdem weiter solche Rechnungen verschickt werden zeigt, dass das offenbar nicht genug war.

*9. Kann ich die Rechnung einfach ignorieren?*

Jein. Wenn Sie das Schreiben einfach ignorieren, wird sich wahrscheinlich demnächst ein Inkassounternehmen mit wüsten Drohungen bei Ihnen melden.  Derzeit ist aber kein Fall bekannt, bei dem eine der Firmen tatsächlich einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid erwirkt hätte. Auf der sicheren Seite sind Sie, wenn Sie der Forderung per Musterschreiben widersprechen. Weitere Schreiben von Inkassobüros können dann im Prinzip ignoriert werden, wenn der ursprünglichen Forderung bereits widersprochen wurde. Sollten Sie tatsächlich einen Mahnbescheid erhalten, ist ein Widerspruch allerdings zwingend erforderlich. 

*10. An wen schicke ich den Widerspruch?*

An denjenigen, der Geld von Ihnen will. Gibt der Rechnungssteller keine ladungsfähige Anschrift an, sondern nur ein Postfach, dann schicken sie den Widerspruch eben dorthin. Wichtig ist dabei nur, dass der Widerspruch per Einschreiben (am besten mit Rückschein) verschickt wird.

*11. Ich habe der Rechnung gleich schriftlich widersprochen und erhalte nun trotzdem eine Mahnung, sogar mit erhöhter Mahngebühr. Muss ich nochmals reagieren?*

Nein. Es genügt, wenn Sie der Rechnung widersprochen haben und dies auch belegen können. Anschließende Mahnungen und Drohungen sollen Sie nur verunsichern und zur Zahlung bewegen. Das sollte sie aber nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Wenn Sie bereits Strafanzeige erstatten haben, sollten sie das Mahnschreiben der ermittelnden Dienststelle nachreichen. 

*12. Wo gibts weitere Informationen zu diesen Rechnungen?*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5205
http://www.regtp.de/mwdgesetz/start/in_12-05-00-00-00_m/index.html
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Geschadigte/geschadigte.html
http://www.internetfallen.de/Aktuell/a19/a19.html
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Aktuelles/fairnews/read_news.php?action=output&id=137
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2004/kw16/s13436.html
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/45195
http://www.vzhh.de/~upload/vz/VZTexte/TexteTelekommunikation/DigitalWebMediaLimited.htm
http://www.heute.t-online.de/ZDFheute/artikel/24/0,1367,COMP-0-2121240,00.html

Diskussionen dazu hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3655

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Anonymous (26 April 2004)

*HFM GmbH*

Ich habe Anfang April 04 die Rechnung der HFM GmbH über 49,-€ erhalten. Nach meinem Widerspruch per Einschreiben erhielt ich heute die erste Mahnung.

Morgen werde ich die Regulierungsbehörde informieren.

Ich bin gespannt, wie das weiter geht. Außerdem wundert es mich, dass man auf solche betrügerischen Schreiben überhaupt reagieren muß, da ein nicht bei der Regulierungsbehörde gemeldeter Dialer nicht legal ist. ODER?


----------



## sascha (26 April 2004)

> ODER?



korrekt. Trotzdem bist Du zivilrechtlich auf der sicher(er)en Seite, wenn Du zumindest einmal Widerspruch eingelegt hast.


----------



## Anonymous (27 April 2004)

*69,95 re - mahnung - was tun ?*

kann das überhaupt möglich sein , das ich 2  o190er schutz ( auch Telekom-Blokade ) habe
das sich da jemand einwählen kann ???
bitte antwort


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Re: 69,95 re - mahnung - was tun ?*

Aber sicher, wenn sich die lieben Dialer nicht über eine 0190-/0900-Rufnummer einwählen, sondern z.B. eine "geografische" Vorwahl (z.B. 069 für Frankfurt).


----------



## Anonymous (28 April 2004)

*Mahnung*

Habe Dank der vielen Informationen einen Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Übergabe Unterschrift versendet. 
Eine Kopie habe ich an die Regulierungsbehörde gesendet - jedoch noch keine Nachricht erhalten.

Nun habe ich heute eine Mahnung erhalten von Digital Web .... erhalten.

Was meint ihr, sollte ich jetzt noch unternehmen?
Muss ich noch einen Widerspruch absenden oder hat sich die Angelegenheit für mich rechtlich beendet ?

Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*Mahnung*

Moin zusammen, ich gehe mal davon aus das der Widerspruch von denen gar nicht beachtet wird und der Mahnbescheid trotzdem abgeschickt wird!
Es gibt ja dann immer noch welche die es mit der Angst zu tun bekommen und dann bezahlen!


----------



## technofreak (29 April 2004)

*Re: Mahnung*



			
				Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen, ich gehe mal davon aus das der Widerspruch von denen gar nicht beachtet wird und der Mahnbescheid trotzdem abgeschickt wird!



Bitte auf den Unterschied achten:  ein * Mahnbescheid* wird vom Gericht geschickt , 
ein privates Unternehmen kann entweder eine * Mahnung* verschicken wie ein Taubenzüchterverein, 
oder bei Gericht einen Mahnscheid  beantragen, was nach der bisherigen Kenntnis von
 keinem der hier im Forum angesprochenen  Unternehmen erfolgt ist.

tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

*Mahnung*

Sorry, natürlich meinte ich die Mahnung. Wollte keine verwirrung stiften!


----------



## Anonymous (30 April 2004)

*Unberechtigte Forderung und Telefonanrufe der HFM*

-------------------------------------------
Unberechtigte Forderung und Telefonanrufe der HFM (Hamburger Forderungsmanagement GmbH) wegen angeblicher internetbasierender Serviceleistung
-------------------------------------------

Für alle die es interessiert. Hier schildere ich meinen Fall und halte euch auf dem laufenden falls es neue Wendungen in dieser Angelegenheit gibt.

Am 27.04.2004, 12h55, bekam ich einen Telefonanruf. Ich nahm diesen entgegen und am anderen Ende der Leitung meldete sich eine junge Dame (ohne ihren Namen zu nennen oder die Organisation für die sie arbeitete) und fragte, ob Sie mit Frau Z. sprechen könne (Frau Z. ist meine Partnerin, wir teilen uns eine gemeinsame Wohnung und Telefonanschluss). 

Im folgenden möchte ich das sich ergebende Telefonat sinngemäß schriftlich wiedergeben, so wie ich es im Anschluss an das Gespräch stichpunktartig notiert hatte.

Ich nannte der Dame meinen Vor- und Zunamen, sagte Frau Z. sei außer Haus und fragte sie, wie ich denn weiterhelfen könne. Ohne Umschweife bat sie mich um die Adressdaten von Frau Z..
Ohne ihr die Adressdaten zu geben fragte ich zurück „Um was handelt es sich denn?“ 
Antwort: Frau Z. hätte Mehrwertdienste in Anspruch genommen, die ihr in Rechnung gestellt würden.  
Ich fragte: „Welche Mehrwertdienste sind das?“ und „wo soll sie diese in Anspruch genommen haben?“
Antwort: Frau Z. hätte im Internet einen kostenpflichtigen Mehrwert- und Informationsdienst in Anspruch genommen. Die Dame versicherte mir im gleichen Atemzug, dass es sich hierbei um ein seriöses und legales Angebot handeln würde, sicherlich würde ich doch schon gehört haben das es eine Menge schwarzer Schafe unter solchen Dienste-Anbietern geben würde, sie kann mir versichern es handele sich hierbei um einen seriösen Dienst und die Informationen die sie bekommen hätten, wären das Geld sicherlich wert. (!)
Ich fragte zurück: Frau Z. besitzt keinen internetfähigen Rechner, jedoch ich - und darauf hat Frau Z. ohne meine Autorisierung und Mitwissen keinen Zugriff. Ich betonte, nach meiner Überzeugung in dieser Hinsicht keinen Vertrag mit irgendjemanden geschlossen und einen kostenpflichtigen Service auch nicht genutzt zu haben.
Die Dame: Eventuell wären es dann Kollegen oder Freund von mir gewesen, sie wisse doch wie das so sei. (!)
Ich betonte, dass außer mir niemand Zugriff auf meinen PC hat. Ich betonte noch einmal, nach meiner Überzeugung in dieser Hinsicht keinen Vertrag mit irgendjemanden geschlossen und einen kostenpflichtigen Service nicht genutzt zu haben.
Ich fragte die Dame, wie hoch denn der angebliche Rechnungsbetrag sein sollte.
Antwort der Dame: Sie könne mir den Betrag aus Gründen des Datenschutzes nicht nennen.
Ich versicherte ihr mehrfach, das weder Frau Z. ohne meine Kenntnis noch ich Mehrwert-Informationsdienste in Anspruch genommen haben. Ich fragte interessehalber zurück um was für Informationen es sich dabei gehandelt haben sollte.
Antwort: Sie könne mir das aus Datenschutzgründen nicht nennen.
Ich bat die Dame um ihren Namen. 
Ich würde mit einer Frau K.[] sprechen, war die Antwort.

Als Zwischenbemerkung: Die Dame trug ihre unwahren Behauptungen und Forderungen, auch wenn ich sofort wiedersprach, beharrlich, widerholend und konzentriert vor. Sie lies sich von ihrem Anliegen, nach unserer Adresse zu fragen, nicht abbringen.

Als Zwischenbemerkung füge ich diesem Bericht hinzu, das ich vor kurzem durch ein sog. Dialerprogramm finanziell geschädigt wurde, das sich illegal auf meinen Rechner kopierte und unbemerkt kostenpflichtige 0190 oder 0900 Seiten anwählte. Das in diesem Fall spezifische Dialerprogramm und entsprechende Rufnummern sind auch der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post bekannt, sowie auch der Deutschen Telekom und der British Telekom (über welche die Rufnummerngasse gelegt wurde). Auf Grund dieses Vorfalles habe ich bei der T-Com die Rufnummern 0190 / 0900 für meinen Anschluss sperren lassen (Ausführung am 29.03.2004). Des weiteren habe ich (und Frau Z.) dadurch auch zum Ausdruck gebracht prinzipiell keine Premium-Rate-Dienste über das Internet zu nutzen und uns durch weitere Vorfälle dieser Art schützen zu wollen.

Aufgrund dieser Aussage der Dame am Telefon und des oben geschilderten zurückliegenden Vorfalles wollte ich der Sache auf den Grund gehen. Die Dame bat mich nochmals um unsere Adressdaten, ich fragte aber zurück mit welcher Firma ich es zu tun hätte. 
Die Dame sagte mir, ich spreche mit der HFM.
Ich: „Was heißt HFM?“
Die Dame: „HFM sei die Abkürzung für Hamburger Forderungsmanagement.“ 
Ich frage, ob die HFM die Informationsdienste anbieten würde.
Antwort: Nein.
Ich fragte noch einmal nach dem Namen des Serviceanbieters, dessen Dienste wir ihrer Behauptung nach genutzt haben sollten.
Antwort: Das könne sie mir aus Datenschutzgründen nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall hätte sie nun gerne unser Adressdaten damit die HFM eine Rechnung schicken könnte. 
Noch einmal betonte ich, nach meiner Überzeugung in dieser Hinsicht keinen Vertrag mit irgendjemanden geschlossen und diesen Service (wobei die Dame von HFM mich bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt immer noch im unklaren lies um was für einen „Informationsdienst“ es sich dabei handeln sollte) nicht genutzt zu haben. Offensichtlich hat sich bei mir rechtswidrig ohne mein Wissen und Wollen ein Dialer installiert. Ich betonte noch einmal, das ich nicht bereit sei, Ihre Forderung zu begleichen. Sie könne meine Adressdaten nicht bekommen.
Antwort der Dame von HFM: „Wir haben alle Daten, auch die Verbindungsdaten. Wir können das nachweisen.“ 
Ich fragte zurück wann das denn gewesen sein soll.
Antwort HFM: „Irgendwann am Wochenende“ (! Anmerkung: unglaublich diese Aussage)
Ich: Wann GENAU?
HFM: „Vielleicht am Freitag, oder waren sie vielleicht am Sonntag im Internet“ (!!)
Ich war Samstag den 17.04.04 beweisbar außer Haus, auch Sonntag den 18.04.04 habe ich meinen PC tagsüber nicht genutzt, weil ich außer Haus war. Ich gab der Dame diese Information. Noch einmal bat ich um genauere Information bezüglich der angeblichen Serviceleistung. 
Die Dame von HFM änderte ihre Taktik und verwies nun auf eine Kollegin, auf die sie angewiesen wäre um mir genauere Auskünfte zu geben (obwohl sie zuvor behauptet hat, sie könne mir aus Datenschutzgründen keinerlei Informationen geben), ihre Kollegin wäre leider nicht anwesend. Ob ich ihr nun meine Adressdaten geben könnte. 
Ich antwortete „Nein“, und bat um einen Rückruf, sobald ihre Kollegin am Platz wäre um die Angelegenheit schnellstmöglich aufzuklären. Das Telefongespräch wurde beendet, ich war noch bis 16h zu Hause anwesend, es kam in diesem Zeitraum kein Rückruf. 



Bis 16h habe ich mich im Internet, unter anderem auch auf der Webseite der Regulierungsbehörde, informiert und wurde in meinen Vermutungen über die HFM und ihre [] Machenschaften bestätigt. Des weiteren las ich in Presseartikeln, das sich im Zusammenhang mit B[]- und Rechnungsfällen im Zusammenhang mit der HFM ein Programm namens „d.exe“ auf dem PC installieren soll, das die Rufnummer des Nutzers an Dritte unbefugte weiterleitet, diese versuchen dann an die zugehörige Adresse zu kommen um eine Rechnung zu stellen (siehe z.B auch unter: http://www.internetfallen.de/Dialer/Hanseatische_Dialer/hanseatische_dialer.html ).  Recherchen auf meinem PC ergab, das sich ein Programm namens „d.exe“ wie eben beschreiben auf der Festplattenpartition C:/ kopiert hatte. Ich habe dies per Screenshot zu Beweiszwecken dokumentiert (laut Rücksprache mit der Regulierungsbehörde ein guter Weg den Vorfall zu dokumentieren). Da ich nicht abschätzen konnte ob weiterer Schaden droht, habe ich das Programm von dort entfernt, ebenfalls mit Screenshot zu Beweiszwecken. Ich versichere hiermit, dieses Programm zu keinem Zeitpunkt weder eigenhändig auf meinen Rechner gespielt zu haben, noch dessen Installation bewusst autorisiert zu haben, weder zum Zwecke um internetbasierte Mehrwertdienste in Anspruch zu nehmen noch zu anderen Zwecken. Auch war mit dessen Existenz und Funktionalität bis zum eben genannten Vorfall unbekannt. Mir ist nicht bekannt, das mit der HFM oder Dritten in diesem Rahmen ein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist, aus dem sich ein Rechtsanspruch für die genannten Forderungen ableiten liese.

Des gleichen Tages, 27.04.2004, gegen 19h30, klingelte das Telefon, Frau Z. nahm das Gespräch entgegen. Am anderen Ende der Leitung ein Mann von der HFM, der Frau Z. verkündete, sie hätte Mehrwertdienste im Internet in Anspruch genommen. Frau Z. betonte mehrfach, dies sei nicht der Fall gewesen. Der Mann von der HFM drückte noch einmal sein Bedauern aus, das er leider eine Rechnung schicken müsse, lies sich nicht auf ein Gespräch ein, wünschte noch einen schönen Abend und legte auf ohne weitere Möglichkeit, dazu detailliert Stellung zu nehmen. Gerne hätten wir dies noch getan, die HFM ist seit Tagen auf ihrer im Internet angegebenen Rufnummer nicht erreichbar (Besetzzeichen). Mehrfache Versuche meinerseits mit der HFM während deren Geschäftszeiten laut Iternetseite telefonisch Kontakt aufzunehmen blieben erfolglos.

Die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post hat mir, nachdem ich am 29.07.2004 telefonisch Kontakt aufgenommen und den Fall geschildert habe, bestätigt, das die HFM und ihre Methoden bekannt sei, es lägen bei der RegTP Rückmeldungen und Informationen „mehrerer 100“ Geschädigter vor. Man hat mir nahegelegt, beim Eintreffen einer Rechnung nicht zu zahlen und mich zudem auch an eine Verbraucherschutzzentrale zu wenden.

------------------------------------------

Sollte eine Rechnung bei mir ins Haus flattern, dazu auch noch Mahnungen oder schlimmeres, so ergeht von meiner Seite aus mit dieser Schilderung Strafanzeige an die HFM und ihre Hintermänner.

*[Virenscanner: Namen sowie 2 Wörter gemäß NUB entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

*HAS und DWML*

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte bereits im Februar die Ehre mit einer Rechnung der Firma "HAS"
beglückt zu werden und hatte mich damals schon an diesem Forum beteiligt.
Ich hatte damals auch Widerspruch eingelegt und diesen Dialer auf Diskette gesichert, bevor ich ihn dann vom PC verbannt habe.
Anzeige bei der Polizei hatte ich auch erstattet.
Vor kurzem war dann die Polizei bei mir, hat mich zu der ganzen Sache befragt und die Diskette mitgenommen.
Gestern habe ich eine 1.Mahnung, diesmal aber von der Firma "Digital Web Media Limited" (die Kundennummer und das Datum waren identisch mit der von HAS).
Das kuriose an der Mahnung war, daß sie am 22.04. erstellt wurde, das Datum des Poststempels war der 29.04., erhalten habe ich die Mahnung am 30.04. und zu zahlen hätte ich bis zum 02.05.
Die haben es ja wirklich eilig, an das Geld der Leute zu kommen. Da wird nicht einmal einkalkuliert, daß der 1. Mai ein Feiertag und der 02.Mai diesmal ein Sonntag ist.
Ich werde nun gegen die Firma "DWML" nicht noch einmal in Widerspruch gehen, sonst kann ich mir bald meine eigene Sekretärin zulegen, sondern ich werde diese Mahnung ebenfalls der Polizei zukommen lassen.
Übrigens hatte mir die Polizei gesagt, daß leider viele der Betroffenen diesen Dialer vom PC löschen, ohne ihn vorher auf Diskette zu sichern und demzufolge dann ein Beweismittel fehlt.


----------



## Reducal (1 Mai 2004)

*Re: HAS und DWML*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde nun gegen die Firma "DWML" nicht noch einmal in Widerspruch gehen, sonst kann ich mir bald meine eigene Sekretärin zulegen, sondern ich werde diese Mahnung ebenfalls der Polizei zukommen lassen.


Ist auch richtig so. Das Nachreichen der Mahnung ist nicht notwendig, da der Tatbestand mit der ersten Rechung bereits erfüllt ist und durch den Nachläufer ein erhöhter Verwaltungsaufwand in Gang gesetzt wird.


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens hatte mir die Polizei gesagt, daß leider viele der Betroffenen diesen Dialer vom PC löschen, ohne ihn vorher auf Diskette zu sichern und demzufolge dann ein Beweismittel fehlt.


Nun, der Dialer allein ist ja nicht das Beweismittel. Das Tool wurde offensichtlich eigens dahin gespeichert, damit die Beamten lediglich nach diesem bösen Progrämmchen fischen und meinen einen Beweis zu haben. Vielmehr ist eine komplette Spiegelung der Festplatte nötig - das Ganze aber zeitnah an der strittigen Einwahl (innerhalb der ersten Tage). Die kopierten Daten sollten dann von einem EDV-Sachverständigen ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
heute habe ich die 1.Mahnung von der HFM bekommen.  
Beim abheften habe ich dann festgestellt, das der Einschreibe-beleg weg ist. :roll: 
Was muss ich nun tun??? :bigcry: 
Mfg


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim abheften habe ich dann festgestellt, das der Einschreibe-beleg weg ist.


Ruhig bleiben und weiter suchen! Wie Du siehst hat Dein erster Widerspruch die HFMler eh nicht interessiert. Wenn Du ganz sicher gehen willst, schreibst Du nun halt noch mal.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Mai 2004)

@ Cobra11


Neues Schreiben machen, als Anlage das früher beifügen und schreiben, dass dies auch nach der Mahnung vom    weiterhin gilt.
Schade um das Geld für das frühere Einschreiben und dann den Beleg gut aufheben.

Es geht auch mit Fax mit Nachweis (etwa FritzFax) und einfachem Brief.


----------



## Reducal (3 Mai 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht auch mit Fax mit Nachweis (etwa FritzFax) und einfachem Brief.



...leider nicht mein Gutster - unter der auf den Rechungen angegebenen Nummer ist kein Fax angeschlossen. Zumindest kommt ein Freizeichen bis zum Verbindungsabbruch. Zumindest war das zum wiederholten Male, gerade erst vor fünf Minuten, so.


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Der Jurist schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann greif Dir einen guten Zeugen und stell ihn daneben, wenn Du das Fax absetzen willst. Dann gilt als es als bekannt gegeben.

Urteils-Zitat kommt gleich:  KG Berlin 8. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 19. August 2002, Az: 8 U 380/01

Auszug aus dem Urteil


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

*HFM Forderung*

Halli hallo, 

echt super die Infos über diese B[]! 

Ich habe selbst eine Forderung der Firma HFM über 49 Euro bekommen, danach vergeblich versucht bei dem Servicetelefon in den Geschäftszeiten anzurufen. Es war aber wie auch schon andere Betroffene schreiben immer belegt. 
Danach habe ich eine E-Mail an die HFM geschickt, der Forderung widersprochen und die Firma aufgefordert, die Forderung an mich zu begründen. 

Ein paar Tage danach kam auch prompt eine Antwort per Post, in dem die HFM eine Firma als Auftraggeber für die Forderungen angibt (M.D.I. S.L, Asunciún 6, 41011 Sevilla). 
Bei dieser Firma soll ich ein Monatsabo über Pornographisches Material abgeschlossen haben. Dabei war auch gleich ein Screenshot des Internetauftritts dieser Firma mit Pornographischen Inhalten. Allerdings ohne jeglicher Internetadressen. 

Ich werde der HFM das Musterschreiben schicken. 

Sollte ich Strafanzeige erstatten oder den Fall der Regulierungsbehörde mitteilen? 

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

Nikolaus

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

Siehe anderen Thread  mit dem gleichen Thema 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Der Jurist (3 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=39820#39820

Link mit Urteilsauszug von oben.


----------



## Yöllüm (3 Mai 2004)

[email protected],

habe auch dieses wunderschöne HFM-Problem. Habe auch dank eurer Tipps den Musterbrief nach der ersten Rechnung abgeschickt. -und heute die erste Mahnung erhalten. Meine Frage: der Musterbogen der RegTP verlangt Angaben die ich aus Unwissenheit nicht ausfüllen kann. Habe wegen dieser Geschichte einen befreundeten Informatikkaufmann an meinen PC gesetzt, damit er da mal aufräumt. Jetzt ist vieles weg... kann ich die RegTP trotzdem informieren? 

MfG, Y


----------



## technofreak (3 Mai 2004)

Yöllüm schrieb:
			
		

> kann ich die RegTP trotzdem informieren?
> 
> MfG, Y



Warum nicht, je mehr sich melden, umso mehr dringt es in das Bewußtsein der RegTP,
daß Handlungsbedarf besteht 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Anonymous (3 Mai 2004)

Nabend zusammen,
danke für die beruhigenden Tips. Fax habe ich versucht kommt aber ungesendet zurück! Habe aber Faxnachweis! Werde dem ganzen jetzt etwas lockerer entgegen sehen  
Vielen Dank und ich halte euch auf dem laufenden!
Mfg


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Moin allerseits :lol: ,
habe mir eben die Mahnung einmal richtig angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass sich die Postfach Nr. geändert hat! Sehr seltsam!
Werde gleich einen zweiten Wiederruf aufsetzen. Ist es ratsam denen mit Strafanzeige darin zu drohen wenn Sie noch eine Mahnung schicken??

Schönen Tag noch 8) 

Mfg


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Gerade habe ich einen Anruf bekommen. HFM hat sich wieder gemeldet. Sie drohen mit Inkasso und "erheblichen kosten! Ich bin jetzt wieder total verunsichert und meine Frau will schon bezahlen. WAS SOLL ICH TUN?
Mfg


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Hi, habe gerade mit der Regulierungsbehörde telefoniert. Sie sagen auch, auf keinen fall bezahlen! Auch zu sehen unter WWW.vzhh.de.
mfg


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe gerade mit der Regulierungsbehörde telefoniert. Sie sagen auch,
> auf keinen fall bezahlen! Auch zu sehen unter WWW.vzhh.de.
> mfg


Der direkte Link:

HFMHASATSDIGITAL

tf


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Ist es ratsam denen mit Strafanzeige darin zu drohen wenn Sie noch eine Mahnung schicken??


Entweder Du fühlst Dich betrogen, dann erstatte eine Anzeige. Sollte es Dir nur um ein Druckmittel gegen die zivile Fordrungssache der HFM gehen, dann laß´ die Anzeige sein und vorallem auch die Drohung mit einem unwirksamen Mittel.

Im Übrigen kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass die Widersprüche von Haus aus nicht zur Kenntnis genommen werden. Das zeigt insbesondere die Tatsache, dass ungeachtet dem Widerspruch mindestens zwei automatiesierte Folgeschreiben an den Betroffenen gehen. Der Automatismus wird offensichtlich nur dadurch gestoppt, dass eine Einzahlung registriert wird. Das Ganze wird ofgfensichtlich durch die _D SMS Kommunikation GmbH in Hamburg_ überwacht .

Kristallkugel an:

...nach der zweiten Mahnung wird die Forderung der HFM GmbH an das Inkassounternehmen "_Persolvo_" (gleiche Adresse) verkauft. Anstatt den sonst üblichen Weg über einen gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid zu gehen, versucht nun die Persolvo (natürlich mit einem Bearbeitungsaufschlag) an den strittigen Betrag heran zu kommen.

Kristallkugel aus!


----------



## Reducal (4 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin allerseits :lol: ,
> habe mir eben die Mahnung einmal richtig angeschaut und musste feststellen, dass sich die Postfach Nr. geändert hat! Sehr seltsam!



Kristallkugelnachtragsblick:
...ach ja: und die bisherige Kontonummer wird sich auch in diesem Monat noch ändern!


----------



## Romario (4 Mai 2004)

*HFM Rechnung*

Hallo zusammen,
also nachdem ich eigentlich auch schon dachte das sich dieser HFM Mist beigelegt hätte, habe ich heute mal wieder ein schreiben von dieser freundlichen hamburger fa. bekommen. beigefügt war ein ausdruck irgendeiner website mit ein paar legeren damen drauf, welcher als beweis dienen solle das ich diese besucht habe. des weiteren wurde ich erneut zu einer zahlung aufgefordert, welche sich auf eine bereits gestellte rechnung bezieht, die wiederum schon einmal durch mahngebühren erhöht wurde. DAS LUSTIGE AN DIESEM BRIEF IST ALLERDINGS DAS "ANGEBLICH" BEAUFTRAGENDE UNTERNEHMEN. KAM ES DOCH BEI DEN ERSTEN SCHREIBEN NOCH AUS KOPENHAGEN, SO STAMMT DER CLEVERE UNTERNEHMER JETZT DOCH URPLÖTZLICH AUS SEVILLA: ODER SIND DIE ETWA UMGESIEDELT??? PAH! also ich werde da nix bezahlen, geschweige denn mich drum kümmern. warum soll ich noch geld für porto, kopien etc. ausgeben wenn ich nix gemacht habe. ist doch wohl nicht mehr normal. bin allerdings jederzeit für infom zu diesem thema dankbar.

mfg


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

Hi, ich weiss wieder eine dumme frage, gibt es ein tool was mich vor solchen dialern schütz? wenn ja bitte welches!
Mfg


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

Es gibt verschiedene Methoden sich zu schützen, darf es was kosten oder soll es kostenlos sein?  
Softwareschutz gibts umsonst , dafür ist es auch manchmal umsonst ....

tf 

PS: was für einen Zugang hast du denn?  analoges Modem oder ISDN ?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

ISDN, egal ob es was kostet hauptsache es hilft!!!


----------



## technofreak (4 Mai 2004)

Dann lies mal diesen Thread:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2543

tf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

und da hab ich auch so eine kleine Rechnung bekommen.
Ich weiß zwar, das ich zum angegebenen Zeitpunkt online war, ich habe auch die "Umwahl" bemerkt. Allerdings habe ich keinerlei Ahnung, wie das bewerkstelligt wurde.

Ich habe mich schon lange über Dialer informiert und bin somit ein Mensch der immer, wirklich immer, auf "abbrechen" klickt.

Ich habe beobachtet, das mir nicht geläufige, möglicherweise Javaartige Fenster, von einer Website geöffnet wurden, die dann scheinbar tatsächlich diesen HFM-Dialer automatisch installierten.

Bisher dachte ich immer so etwas sei nicht möglich, zumindest nicht, ohne das man irgendwo mal auf OK klickte.

Entweder Vollblödheit meinerseits, oder eine wirklich gefährliche Variante, da es dagegen kaum einen Schutz gibt außer einem beherzten Tritt auf den Steckdosenleistenschalter (ca. 0.5 Sek Vorwarnzeit)...

ich denke schon, das ich verdammt viel Internetahnung habe, konnte jedes Schlagloch ohne Probleme umgehen. Aber sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt...

Meinungen? Infos?

Wah!

Nunja, ich habe da noch ein kleines Problem:
Ich wohne (jaja, trotz Volljährigkeit) bei meinen Eltern. Also steht auf der Rechnung nicht mein Name, sondern der meines Vaters.

Was soll ich auf den Musterbrief der Verbraucherzentrale schreiben?

Auf jeden Fall danke für all diese Informationen, als Student wäre das echt ne Summe.


----------



## sascha (4 Mai 2004)

@Tandrin

unseren Leitfaden für Betroffene hast Du gelesen?


----------



## Anonymous (4 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hi,

... und noch ein Geschädigter ...

Vielleicht von Interesse :
Der HFM Dailer taucht hin und wieder Abends bei dem
kostenlosen Mail Provider 'Mail.com', als Werbe Popup auf.
( Schwarzes Fenster mit dem Text : "downloading content" )

Unglücklicherweise werden die Werbe Popups bei Mail.com
automatisch in den Hintergrund verschoben !!!
D.h. man bemerkt u.U. gar nicht was vor sich geht !

Da besteht dringender Handlungsbedarf !!

Tschau,  Jan


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht von Interesse :
> Der HFM Dialer taucht hin und wieder Abends bei dem
> kostenlosen Mail Provider 'Mail.com', als Werbe Popup auf.
> ( Schwarzes Fenster mit dem Text : "downloading content" )
> ...



Beweise sichern und über eine Anzeige der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg zur Verfügung stellen - die Anzeige in diesem Ausnahmefall direkt an die


Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg
Gorch-Fock-Wall 15
20355 Hamburg
übersenden. Für alle anderen, die sich betrogen fühlen und Anzeige erstatten wollen, gilt:


zur örtlich zuständigen Polizei und dort Anzeige erstatten (Strafantrag nicht vergesen!) Die Anzeigen sollten dann über die für den Geschädigten zuständige StA an die StA Hamburg abgegeben werden.

Von Beschwerden an die RegTP, egal ob nach Bonn oder die Zweigstellen Meschede bzw. Neustadt, ist möglichst abzusehen. Die RegTP ist hier nicht zuständig!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

*Hmmm, bin einer der Dummen und habe aus Faulheit gezahlt*

Ich lese immer nur was man tun sollte, wenn man sich vorher (!) informiert hat.    
Ich habe Anfang April auch "Kontakt" mit der HFM bekommen, da ich mir den Dialer d.exe eingefangen hatte (was ich auch sofort bemerkt habe und als erste Reaktion erst mal den Rechner komplett "gesäubert" habe) und 2 Tage später eine HFM Rechnung über 49 Eur erhalten.
Ich habe also aus akutem Zeitmangel zähneknirschend die Rechnung bezahlt (dumm ich weiss) und Sie unter "Lehrgeld" verbucht. Aber was muss ich nun erwarten? Habe ich mir damit ein Abo zum Glück abonniert (d.h. werden jetzt weiterhin Monat für Monat Rechnungen bei mir einflattern) ? 
Falls ja, wie ist denn dann die beste Taktik bzw. wie ist die Rechtsage ? Ist meine Zahlung als nachträgliche Willenserklärung zu verstehen (ich weiss ehrlich gesagt noch nicht einmal welchen Dienst ich angeblich abonniert haben soll). Wäre lieb wenn Ihr mal ein Licht darauf werfen könnt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Von Beschwerden an die RegTP, egal ob nach Bonn oder die Zweigstellen Meschede bzw. Neustadt, ist möglichst abzusehen. Die RegTP ist hier nicht zuständig!



Interessant ...
Wieso den das nicht ???
Bisher hieß es doch immer : RegTP informieren ?!

Außerdem :
Da hier eine, für Dialer nicht zugelassene, Einwahlnummer genutzt wird,
müßte man doch eigentlich rechtlich gegen die HFM vorgehen können ??


Tschau,   Jan


----------



## Reducal (5 Mai 2004)

@ Jan, Du hast ja ein bischen Recht aber das Thema ist doch viel komplexer, als man meinen mag. Die RegTP reguliert nur die Verwendung von Mehrwertnummern, nicht die Einwahlen über die anderen Gassen. Hierzu fehlt schlichtweg momentan eine eindeutige gesetzliche Regel. Natürlich schreibt der § 43b die Verwendung der 09009 Gasse und die Registration von Verbindungsprogrammen vor. Aber genau hier hört dann die Zuständigkeit der RegTP auf, da sich die Initiatoren fremder Nummerngassen, wenn nicht sogar bösartiger Technologien bedienen. Hier ist erstmal die Strafverfolgung am Zug, d. h. zuständig für die Prüfung der strittigen Sachverhalte ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg.

Die RegTP wollte Anfangs natürlich informiert werden. Doch zwischenzeilich hat sich das Problem zu einem Massenphänomen entwickelt, durch das die RegTP an ihre Kapazitätsgrenzen getrieben wird.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

*Einzelverbindungsnachweis*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> @ Jan, Du hast ja ein bischen Recht aber das Thema ist doch viel komplexer, als man meinen mag. Die RegTP reguliert nur die Verwendung von Mehrwertnummern, nicht die Einwahlen über die anderen Gassen. Hierzu fehlt schlichtweg momentan eine eindeutige gesetzliche Regel. Natürlich schreibt der § 43b die Verwendung der 09009 Gasse und die Registration von Verbindungsprogrammen vor. Aber genau hier hört dann die Zuständigkeit der RegTP auf, da sich die Initiatoren fremder Nummerngassen, wenn nicht sogar bösartiger Technologien bedienen. Hier ist erstmal die Strafverfolgung am Zug, d. h. zuständig für die Prüfung der strittigen Sachverhalte ist die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg.
> 
> Die RegTP wollte Anfangs natürlich informiert werden. Doch zwischenzeilich hat sich das Problem zu einem Massenphänomen entwickelt, durch das die RegTP an ihre Kapazitätsgrenzen getrieben wird.



Hallo an alle,

Erstens, Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache, deswegen ein bischen verstaendnis bitte,

Ich habe auch so eine Rechnung bekommen von der HFM. Ich habe mich auch mit der HFM in verbindung gesetzt, sie haben mir gesagt, dass ich ein Einzelnverbindungsnachweis von der Telekom anfordern muss, als Beweis. Auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis steht eine 0180 Nummer das dieser Dialer angeblich eingewaelt haette zur der gleiche Uhrzeit als was auf der Rechnung von der HFM steht.

Nach mein Verstaendnis, darf diese Nummer nicht als Dialer verwendet werden. Ist das wahr???

Ich habe ein Widerspruch eingelegt mit Fax hingeschickt, sowie bei der regTP  telefonisch gemeldet. Auf dem Fax Senderbericht stand ok(gesendet), so dass ich davon ausgehe dass es auch angekommen ist. Ich warte immer noch auf einen Antwort.

Ich moechte mich bei allen bedanken fuer die SUPER Infos. Das hat mir richtig geholfen

Chris


----------



## sascha (6 Mai 2004)

> Doch zwischenzeilich hat sich das Problem zu einem Massenphänomen entwickelt, durch das die RegTP an ihre Kapazitätsgrenzen getrieben wird.



Was nun wirklich nicht das Problem des einzelnen Betroffenen darstellen sollte. Wenn eine staatliche Behörde etwas gegen zu viele Anzeigen von Abgezockten hat, muss sie nicht etwas gegen die Abgezockten unternehmen, sondern gegen die Abzocke...


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

Hi Keebeler, ich glaube du bist bis jetzt der erste und einzigste der mit der HFM Kontakt aufnehmen konnte. Ich bin bei allen versuchen gescheitert! Wie hast du das gemacht?
mfg [/img]


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

*GEDULD  :-((*



			
				Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Keebeler, ich glaube du bist bis jetzt der erste und einzigste der mit der HFM Kontakt aufnehmen konnte. Ich bin bei allen versuchen gescheitert! Wie hast du das gemacht?
> mHifg [/img]



Hi Cobra11,

Ich habe nur viel geduld geuebt. Die leitung war dauernt besezt, aber nach eine halbe Stunde bin ich endlich durch gekommen. Ich muesste auch mehrige mal probieren das Wiederspruch hin zu faxen.

Irgendetwas ist nicht so sauber!!!

Viel glueck und geduld wuenshe ich Dir
Keebler


----------



## Anonymous (6 Mai 2004)

*bin fast einer der Dummen und haette aus Faulheit gezahlt*

Ich bin auch einer der Geschaedigten und habe heute die erste mahnung bekommen. Dank dieses Forums, welches auch ganz oben bei Google auftaucht wenn mann nach "hfm dialer betrug" sucht, habe ich auch ein kleines Programm namens "d" auf meiner Festplatte entdeckt - nach 4 wochen...   
Ich haette heute fast gezahlt da ich keine Lust auf Anwalt und zeitaufwand deswegen hatte, aber dieses Forum hat mich darin bestaerkt sich solchen abzockversuchen zu widersetzen.
Es sind ja "nur" 50 E , aber wenn auch nur 1 von 100 bezahlt und diese Typen nur 100000 Rechnungen im Monat verschicken, was bestimmt nicht schwierig ist, dann koennen die sich noch Jahrelang einen schoenen Lenz machen mit unserem Geld, und eine solche Art von Schlauheit will ich wirklich nicht unterstuetzen. - diese Typen gehoeren eingesperrt  :evil: 
Eine Frage: Bei mir ist dieser Dialer noch auf der Festplatte da ich zufaelligerweise seit ca 2 wochen einen neuen computer habe, das Ereigniss ist jetzt aber schon 5 Wochen her...Kann man da noch was machen? irgendwas beweisen? Irgendwie fuehle ich mich schon betrogen und habe wirklich Lust diese Typen anzuzeigen...
Und haben die meine TelNr wirklich durch den Dialer rausbekommen oder durch die Telekom? 
Ich habe uebrigens nach der ersten rechnung schriftlich der Forderung widersprochen und hatte in der Mahnung heute sogar das Gefuehl dass mein Brief gelesen wurde (...Wir sind deshalb nicht fuer den Inhalt der angebotenen Dienstleistung verantwortlich und koennen auch zu den moeglicherweise bestehenden Rechtsbeziehungen keine Stellung nehmen. Sollten sie hierzu Einwendungen zu (!) haben, bitten wir diese direkt gegenueber unserem Kunden vorzunehmen. Kopie davon bitte an uns fuer die Buchhaltung.)  ---> soll ich auf Spanisch schreiben ?
Gibt es denn diese Firma M.D.I. S.L., Asunciun 6, 41011 Sevilla ?
Gib es denn diese Firma HFM wirklich ???
Muessten die nicht irgendwo registriert sein ? Kann man denen nicht vielleicht auf dieser Schiene auf die Pelle ruecken ???

Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt ob naechsten Monat "Moskau-Inkasso" an meiner Tuer klopft....


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2004)

gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage: Bei mir ist dieser Dialer noch auf der Festplatte, das Ereigniss ist jetzt aber schon 5 Wochen her...Kann man da noch was machen? irgendwas beweisen? Irgendwie fuehle ich mich schon betrogen und habe wirklich Lust diese Typen anzuzeigen...


Damit bist Du in der glücklichen Lage, auf Deinen alten PC verzichten zu können. Nimm´ ihn unter den Arm und schleppe ihn zur nächsten Polizeidienststelle. Erstatte dort Anzeige mit Strafantrag gegen einen unbekannten Täter und überlasse die Kiste den Beamten für eine forensische Sicherung. Bestehe darauf!


			
				gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> Und haben die meine TelNr wirklich durch den Dialer rausbekommen oder durch die Telekom?


Die T-Com hat damit nix zu tun. Die scriptgesteuerten Dialerdateien haben ihre Einwahlinformationen an einen Server geliefert und dort wurde Deine Telefonnummer dokumentiert. Die Rückwärtssuche Deiner Nummer zur pssenden Anschrift hat Dir dann die Rechnung beschert.


			
				gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> hatte in der Mahnung heute sogar das Gefuehl dass mein Brief gelesen wurde


Das scheint nur so.





			
				gast123 schrieb:
			
		

> ...soll ich auf Spanisch schreiben?
> Gibt es denn diese Firma M.D.I. S.L., Asunciun 6, 41011 Sevilla ?
> Gib es denn diese Firma HFM wirklich?


Du hast es mit einem Produkt zu tun, das am deutschen Markt platziert wurde. Somit gilt in erster Linie deutsches Recht und die deutsche Amtssprache. Von Schreiben ins Ausland kann abgesehen werden, da Dein Ansprechpartner die _HFM GmbH_ in Hamburg ist. Die HFM GmbH gibt es nicht wirklich - aber immerhin sind die Initatoren doch sehr bemüht, den Anschein zu wahren. Hierbei ist ihnen insbesondere die _D SMS Kommunikation GmbH_ in Hamburg behilflich, da die offensichtlich die gesamte Administration für die HFM GmbH übernommen haben.
Ein Schelm der dabei was Böses denkt: die Geschäftsführer beider Unternehmen sind in anderen Firmen als gemeinsame GF verbandelt und bestimmt ganz dicke Freunde. Hinzu kommen die zahlreichen anderen GF, weiterer dänischer Firmen, die allesamt derzeit den deutschen Markt mit ihrer Geschäftsidee, in einer bislang nie da gewesenen Größenordnung, überschwemmen.


----------



## Gwylim (6 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> gast123 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2004)

Gwylim schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn dies doch aber alles so klar ist dann muss man die doch direkt anzeigen koennen



Oh ja, auf in den Kampf!



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Jan schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## maddin (7 Mai 2004)

*Hfm und RegTP*

Auch ich bin seit einiger Zeit „Kunde“ bei den HFMlern und konnte sogar schon zwei Abos abschliessen (sorry, aber dieser Sache kann ich inzwischen nur noch mit Zynismus entgegnen). How auch ever habe ich mich kürzlich mit der RegTP in Verbindung gesetzt und prompt diese Antwort gekriegt. Tut doch schon mal ganz gut, odää...?

_Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxxx,	                
vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 30. März 2004. Sie beschweren sich über das Geschäftsgebaren der Firma HFM.
Nachdem das Gesetz zur Bekämpfung des Missbrauchs von 0190er/0900er-Mehrwertdiensterufnummern (MWD-Gesetz) am 15.08.03 in Kraft getreten ist, besitzt die RegTP bei zutreffendem Sachverhalt die Handlungsmöglichkeiten, um die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften und der von ihr festgelegten Bedingungen über die Zuteilung von Nummern nach § 43c Absatz 1 des Telekommunikationsgesetzes (TKG) sicherzustellen.__Ein kostenpflichtiger Dialer in der Gasse 0800, in Ihrem speziellen Falle mit der Rufnummer 0800-1011789, ist unzulässig und verstößt gegen § 43b Abs 5,6 TKG. Darüber hinaus erfüllt dieser spezielle Dialer in zahlreichen Punkten nicht die von der Reg TP vorgegebenen Mindestvoraussetzungen und wäre insofern auch nicht registrierfähig. Deshalb hat die Reg TP für diese Rufnummer mit Bescheid vom 12. Dezember 2003 die Abschaltung veranlasst. *(Anm.: ????, siehe unten)*Da es sich nicht um einen rechtmäßigen Dialer handelte, besteht nach Ansicht der Reg TP für Verbindungen über die Rufnummer 0800-1011789 kein Anspruch auf Zahlung.

Da wir zu laufenden Verfahren keine Auskünfte geben, kann ich Ihnen zu jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch keine Informationen zum Unternehmen HFM geben.__Aktuelle Informationen zu abgeschlossenen Verfahren finden Sie auf unser Internetseite www.regtp.de.
Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, können Sie sich jederzeit an mich wenden._(* Anm.: Habe ich tatsächlich, hatte aber noch keine Zeit dafür*)

So long,  
Maddin


----------



## KatzenHai (7 Mai 2004)

Na, das ist doch Mutmacher Nr. 1

Für alle anderen erinnere ich daran, dass auch ein anderes "Verfahren" läuft, meines wegen der Telefonie ... Mal sehen, ob die sich trauen, mich auch nur noch einmal anzuschreiben - dann gibt's hier wieder ein Muster für negative Feststellungsklage ...
Ach ja: ... und Strafanzeige.

So viel Eigenwerbung durfte jetzt mal sein - Kopf hoch, die hier bekanten Geschäftsmodelle der HFM sind bereits schwer angeschlagen, den Rest schaffen wir auch!


----------



## IBT(c) (10 Mai 2004)

Hallo Mitgeschädigte! Ich hab ein ganz tolles neues Schreiben von miener lieblings Firma HFM bekommen und die wollen jetzt und so schnell wie möglich( im Brief steht 7 Tage nach Eingang des Briefes) Geld von mir! Die haben mir sogar eine S/W Kopie von der Seite auf der ich auf weiter geklickt haben soll! Nur so nebenbei ich hab die Seite vorher nie gesehen! Diesen Brief habe ich gelich zweimal innerhalb 5 Tagen bekommen, irgendwie scheinen die leicht Probleme in Sachen Organisation zu haben! 
Das war´s auch schon! Netten Gruß ne!


----------



## Mr.Ball (11 Mai 2004)

*Neues Schreiben*

@ IBT(c)

Wäre nett wenn du dieses Schreiben mal anonymisiert scanen und posten könntest.

Gracias
Mr.Ball


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Hi habe mich registriert. es gibt abrt probleme. ich kann mich nicht anmelden.
Mfg Cobra11


----------



## Cobra11 (11 Mai 2004)

Hi hat doch geklappt.
auch ich habe ein solches Schreiben bekommen. Darin wird mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher gedroht wenn innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage kein Geld eingeht! :vlol: Denn scheint die Zeit davon zulaufen! Das Schreiben kam einen Tag nach der Mahnung! Na mal abwarten was als nächstes kommt :lol: 

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> auch ich habe ein solches Schreiben bekommen. Darin wird mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher
> gedroht wenn innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage kein Geld eingeht!



Falls du die Möglichkeit dazu hast, scann doch mal bitte das Schreiben und poste es hier (anonymisiert)
als  Attachment 

Gruß
tf


----------



## Cobra11 (11 Mai 2004)

Klar mach ich! Aber erst heute Nachmittag, wenn ich zu Hause bin und wenn ich es hinbekomme! Bin kein Comp-Genie! Für einen Tip wie es funktoniert wäre ich dankbar!
Mfg Cobra11


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Für einen Tip wie es funktoniert wäre ich dankbar!
> Mfg Cobra11



Wenn du einen Scanner hast , ist ja in aller Regel ein Scan und Bildbearbeitungsprogramm 
dabei. Scan das Bild mit einer nicht zu großen Auflösung, radiere die Stellen, wo persönliche Daten stehen 
speichere es als JPG Datei ab und attache es an ein Posting , unten rechts steht der Button "Attachment Hinzufügen" 
Draufklicken, dann öffnen sich Zusatzfelder "Dateiname" und "Browse" . da kannst die Datei auswählen, die du attachen willst.
dann abschicken ,that´s ´s it    

tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Auch ich habe letzte Woche Post von HfM bekommen mit dergleichen Rechnung wie ihr auch. Habe am Donnerstag meinen Termin beim Anwalt.
Werde euch berichten, was der gesagt hat. Ich rechne, nach all meinen Recherchen im Internet nicht damit, dass ich überhaupt etwas an diese Firma bezahlen muss.

Viele Grüße,
  Hachofred


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

*Kontakt?*



			
				Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Keebeler, ich glaube du bist bis jetzt der erste und einzigste der mit der HFM Kontakt aufnehmen konnte. Ich bin bei allen versuchen gescheitert! Wie hast du das gemacht?
> mfg [/img]



Hast du ISDN mit vielen MSNs? Wenn du NUR EINE davon nicht brauchst, dann lass den Dialer auf GENAU dieser MSN anrufen. Baby (so nenne ich die Maedels von dem Shop, wenn sie mich anrufen) wird sich schon bei dir melden. Der Rest haengt von deinem verbalen Talent ab z.B. Adresse von RegTP oder Staatsanwaltschaft HH angeben etc...

Ich denke da auch an den Typen der Nigeria-Connection mit Toastbrot auf'm Kopf und Fisch in der Hand. So was muesste gegen diese Typen abgefeiert werden!

Die wichtgste Frage ist eigentlich die: Muss ich UEBERHAUPT reagieren? Ich glaube naemlich nicht, dass sich die Gestalten die Muehe (und Kohle locker) machen, um ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren zu erwirken. Wenn das so ist kannst man seinem Lawyer einen kleinen Job verschaffen!

HT


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2004)

Die Verbraucherzentrale Hamburg dazu:

*VBZ* Hamburg

tf


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Hmmm. . . bischen undeutlich, oder? Spannend koennte es allerdings werden, wenn ein Staatsanwalt das Vorgehen von HAS ATS etc. als  Noetigung betrachtet!

HT


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm. . . bischen undeutlich,



Was ist daran undeutlich?  zivililrechtlich ist alles sehr deutlich, was die strafrechtliche Seite betrifft
ist es Sache der STA zu beurteilen, welche Straftatbestände zu würdigen sind 

cp

PS: Siehe auch hier : http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=54402#54402


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Infos der VZ meinte ich natuerlich, die Sachlage ist ja klar.



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> was die strafrechtliche Seite betrifft
> ist es Sache der STA zu beurteilen, welche Straftatbestände zu würdigen sind



Ist ein schon ein Musterprozess bekannt?

HT
---
Baby: . . . haben Sie Seiten erotischen Inhalts angeklickt!
HT: Hahaha. . . . . . alles klar Baby, gib mir deine Adresse und ich schick' dir meine!
Baby: Haben Sie ein Problem?
HT: Noe, ICH hab' meinen Job ja noch ne' Weile!
Baby: Haben Sie ein Problem?
HT: [lacht]
Baby: OK, dann werden wir Ihre Adresse kostenpflichtig ermitteln lassen.
HT: Alles klar, Baby, viel Spass!
Baby: . . .klick


----------



## Captain Picard (11 Mai 2004)

HighTimes schrieb:
			
		

> Ist ein schon ein Musterprozess bekannt?



Wenn, wäre er in diesem Forum längst veröffentlicht. Meine ganz persönliche 
Meinung: es wird nie zu einem kommen....

cp


----------



## Cobra11 (11 Mai 2004)

Hi @all,
hier wie versprochen der Brief. Ich hoffe es klappt.
Noch ne dumme Frage: Was ist MSN`s??
Mfg Cobra11


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Darin wird mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher gedroht wenn innerhalb der nächsten 7 Tage kein Geld eingeht!


da seh ich nichts von, da steht nur das Übliche, daß "man" die Forderung einer Firma M.D.I.S.L. aus Sevilla ??? 
an ein Inkassounternehmen  bzw. Anwaltsunternehmen weiterleiten will 
das hatten wir schon mal:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=51420#51420
und http://teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1844-1.html


> Am 05.05 kam ein Schreiben von HFM wobei die sich auf eine Firma M.D.I.S.L in Asunciun in Sevilla Spanien berufen.


Der Name "M.D.I.S.L." scheint "ganz frisch" zu sein 
siehe: *VBZ Hamburg* 

tf


----------



## Reducal (11 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Der Name "M.D.I.S.L." scheint "ganz frisch" zu sein


VBZ hinkt mal wieder hinter her. Die HFM hatte von Anfang an über die dänische Nummer (oder war es die 0185er) _angeblich_ einen Content der MDI S.L. zur Bezahlung an den Endkunden gebracht. Das ist ähnlich gestrickt wie in dem anderen Thread die HAS, die _angeblich_ die Dienste der D.W.M.L. abgerechnet hat.
Ein bezeichnendes Problem dürfte es sein, tatsächliche Angebote dieser Firmen, von den missbräuchlichen Anwendungen zu trennen und dadurch den Betrugsvorwurf der Beschwerdeführer zu beweisen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass hier eine Vermengung statt gefunden hat.

@ Cobra11,
die Drohung mit dem Inkassobüro könnte tatsächlich wahr werden. Deshalb ist es für die Betroffenen auch schlauer, den einmaligen Widerspruch gegen die Rechnung zu schreiben und den Versand zu dokumentieren (Einschreiben). Damit entzieht man u. U. bereits die Grundlage für die Abtretung der strittigen Forderung. Ob es wirklich dazu kommt, ist derzeit noch ungewiss - das spielt sich momentan noch in den dänischen Köpfen der Initiatoren und hinter den deutschen Kulissen ab. Bislang sind erst drei Schritte der HFM öffentlich geworden:

1. Rechnung
2. I. Mahnung
3. II. Mahnung, unter dem Hinweis auf "erhöhte Kosten"
Das ist aber nur der übliche Druck, mit dem ein Mahn- und evtl. Inkassoverfahren vorangetrieben wird. Die wollen ihre "Kunden" zur Zahlung bewegen und erreichen damit leider sehr oft auch das Ziel. Also nicht einschüchtern lassen!


----------



## technofreak (11 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> VBZ hinkt mal wieder hinter her. Die HFM hatte von Anfang an über die dänische Nummer (oder war es die 0185er) _angeblich_ einen Content der MDI S.L. zur Bezahlung an den Endkunden gebracht. Das ist ähnlich gestrickt wie in dem anderen Thread die HAS, die _angeblich_ die Dienste der D.W.M.L. abgerechnet hat.


Merkwürdig ist, daß auf dem o.a. Schreiben das Unternehmen M.D.I.S.L. 
genannt wird (Absicht?)
 (und nur als Abkürzung genannt wird ) und kaum Treffer (2) (in Google) liefert,
während die Suche nach MDI S.L.  eine Flut von Treffern liefert 

u.A : 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49048#49048
http://www.vzs.de/UNIQ1083915264136031535/doc10364A.html


			
				Verbraucher-Zentrale Niedersachsen schrieb:
			
		

> Auch die Firma „HFM GmbH“ aus München arbeitet vermutlich mit dieser Methode.
> Hier wurde angeblich ein „Erotikdienst“ der* Media Directa International SL (MDI SL) *abonniert.
> Es ist damit zu rechnen, so die Verbraucherzentrale, dass auch weitere unseriöse
> Anbieter auf diesen Zug aufspringen werden


*hamburger-illustrierte.de*

tf

PS: Im Anhang "Nachfolgend Lizensvereinbarung" (kein Tippfehler, steht so da  )
steht der volle Name: M.D. Media Directa Internaciaonal, S.L.
Zum Kringeln  finde ich die Regeln und Bedingungen:
1) Sie müssen 18 Jahre oder älter sein um diese Seiten angucken zu dürfen
(guck, guck )


----------



## Cobra11 (11 Mai 2004)

Hi, das Schreiben mit dem Gerichtsvollzieher finde ich momentan nicht. kann sein das meine Frau, die recht genervt deswegen ist :evil:, es weggeworfen hat.
Die Mahnung habe ich auch noch mal wiedersprochen. Zwar nicht mit Einschreiben, holt sowieso keiner ab, aber mit Zeugen und auch noch gefaxt: mit Sende-nachweis. Auch wenn es nicht bestätigt wurde. Die E-Mails sind auch wieder zurückgekommen.Warten wir es ab. :bang: 

 :thumb: 


Mfg Cobra11


----------



## Anonymous (11 Mai 2004)

Hi,
Hab gerade meine 1. Mahnung bekommen.
Da ich Widerspruch eingelegt habe, bekam ich auch das schöne schwarz/weiß Bild, daß ich noch nie vorher gesehen habe !

Langsam wird die Sache allerdings nervig.
Jedesmal, wenn ich abends meine (2.) E-Mail Adresse aufrufe, erscheint das schon beschriebene 'Downloading Content' Fenster.
Sekunden Später tauchen die Herzchen auf ...
Wie gut, das ich bei meinem Notebook nur schnell das Telefonkabel abziehen brauche ....

Kann man nicht auf irgendeinem einfachen Weg, den Ermittlungsbehörden mal stecken, daß man nur "www.mail.com" aufsuchen muß,
sich kostenlos registriert und schon den besten Beweiß für die unseriösen Machenschaften der HFM hat ???

Ich sehe bis jetzt aus beweistechnischen Gründen davon ab, Mail.com zu informieren,
kann aber momentan nur Tagsüber meine Mails checken  :x 

Tschau,  Jan


----------



## Cobra11 (11 Mai 2004)

Hi Jan,
das schöne bild hast du nicht wegen dem wiederspruch bekommen, den liest sowiso keiner, sondern weil du noch nicht gezahlt hast! Das ist reine Einschüchterung!!!

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## cuty-honey (11 Mai 2004)

hey ihr  :-? 

puh... ich hab auch eine rechnung von HFM bekommen. und zwar auch wegen dem MDI scheiß. mein gott, ich war schon am verzweifeln. gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin. zum glück habe ich diese seite gefunden.   

was mein problem im moment ist, ich habe dieses icon, also dieses herz gelöscht unten in der task leiste, so wie auf meinem desktop und dann habe ich dieses d.exe nochmal gesucht und auch gelöscht, es ist jetzt absolut nicht mehr drauf, oder doch? woher weiß ich das so genau? *kann ich den noch irgendwie suchen?*
und die regulierungsbehörde will einen nachweis - aber wie? hab doch jetzt alles gelöscht?! *ist die rechnung nachweis genug?*

und wisst ihr eigentlich, wie ihr an diesen dailer geraten seid?
mir hat irgendn ausländisches mädchen über icq einen link gegeben (ich hab mir nichts dabei gedacht :bigcry und daraufhin haben sich unzählig viele fenster geöffnet. ich hab einfach alle geschlossen und hatte dann plötzlich dieses herz auf meiner task leiste. mein rechner hat sich aussem internet rausgewählt und wieder rein. 
um ehrlich zu sein war ich in dem moment so geschockt, dass ich das herz in der leiste und die datei auf meinem desktop einfach gelöscht hab. dachte irgendwie dann wäre alles vorbei >.< war halt nicht schlau genug. * kann ich das ruhig sagen?* oder is das zu meinem nachteil, weil ich nicht sofort gehandelt hab und einfach weiter im internet war?

oh gott... soviele fragen >.< hoffe mir kann jemand helfen...

bis denn ^^


----------



## Risbo1 (12 Mai 2004)

*Mail.com*

Habe mich gerade mal bei Mail.com angemeldet, aus reinem Interesse. Sobald ich mit dem Anmeldevorgang durch war ist es schon passiert. Ich habe keinen Banner geklickt, es war auch kein Hinweis auf Erotik oder ähnlichem. D.exe hat sich wieder installiert. Diesmal aber Verbindung unter dieser Nummer : 01938775071

Bekomme jetzt wohl noch ne Rechnung 8)


----------



## Cobra11 (12 Mai 2004)

Moin zusammen,
habe heute mein Einzelverbindungsnachweis kontrolliert, und bin auf ne 01805 Nr. gestossen, die für die Rechnungen der HFM verantwortlich ist. Hilft uns das irgendwie weiter?!
Einen schönen Tag noch.
Mfg Cobra11


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2004)

....eigentlich nicht! Damit siehst Du nur, dass dieser Thread hier ( http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958 ) mit anderen, parallel, zum gleichen Thema abgehandelt werden.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4757
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=2989
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5118
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5383


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> habe heute mein Einzelverbindungsnachweis kontrolliert, und bin auf ne 01805 Nr.
> gestossen, die für die Rechnungen der HFM verantwortlich ist. Hilft uns das irgendwie weiter?!



Vor allem hilft die Suchfunktion, (oben in der Mitte) die leider viel zu wenig genutzt wird:





http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search.php 

einfach 01805 in das Feld  "nach Begriffen suchen" eingeben in der Forum Scrollbar auf der rechten Seite 
 das Dialerforum auswählen , darunter "Ergebnis anzeigen" Beiträge anklicken und 
*Bingo ! * über 50 Treffer! Damit kann viel unnötiges Posten , und Starten von immer
 wieder neuen Threads vermieden werden. 
Wenn man sich mal  mit dieser Funktion vertraut macht, wird man sehr schnell den Nutzen erkennen. 

tf


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2004)

*Re: Mail.com*



			
				Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich gerade mal bei Mail.com angemeldet, aus reinem Interesse. Sobald ich mit dem Anmeldevorgang durch war ist es schon passiert. Ich habe keinen Banner geklickt, es war auch kein Hinweis auf Erotik oder ähnlichem. D.exe hat sich wieder installiert. Diesmal aber Verbindung unter dieser Nummer : 01938775071


Interessant! War Deine Anmeldung so kurz vor Mitternacht? Bei meiner Anmeldung, soeben (kurz nach 9) funzte ohne Probleme.
Die Banner auf der Site sind tagsüber natürlich andere, als am Abend. War zumindest in einem Werbebanner bei Deiner Anmeldung Erotik angeboten?


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Hi!
Auch ich bin in den Genuss gekommen eine Rechnung von HFM zu bekommen=) Ich habe wiederspruch eingelegt und es kam die 1. Mahnung. Heute kam dann die 2. Mahung die von der 7-tage-frist und erhöhten Kosten spricht. Im ersten absatz ist wie ja bereits allgemein gekannt die Firma M.D.I.S.L.  ASCUIN 6, Secillia als Auftraggeber benannt.
Es liegt eine Seite bei, auf der ABGs abgedruckt sind . Ich soll dort auf "weiter" etc. geklickt haben.... auf der Rückseite der sog. AGBs ist eine Schwarz weis Kopie dieser Seite.

Was soll ich nun genau machen? Sind noch weitere Schritte Seitens HFM und CO zu erwarten??
THx 
talk to


----------



## technofreak (12 Mai 2004)

Dragontear schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich nun genau machen?


Den Thread von lesen (von Anfang an ) 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958

tf


----------



## Risbo1 (12 Mai 2004)

*Re: Mail.com*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Banner auf der Site sind tagsüber natürlich andere, als am Abend. War zumindest in einem Werbebanner bei Deiner Anmeldung Erotik angeboten?



Es war ein Banner da, allerdings kein Erotik-Banner, jedenfalls kein offensichtlicher.  Es war einer der ein wenig flackerte, mit englischem Inhalt. Ich habe nirgendwo raufgeklickt. Es passierte als ich den letzten Anmeldevorgang durchgeführt habe, vollkommen selbständig, so gegen 23:15.  

Es öffnete sich die schon bekannte URL mit dem namen MYKEY10066....

Ich kann ja mal versuchen die Seite im Verlauf zu finden und einen Screenshot hochladen.

MfG


----------



## Risbo1 (12 Mai 2004)

*Banner*

Ich poste hier mal den Banner, den ich gesehen habe. Ich glaube allerdings nicht, dass der damit in Verbindung steht.


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo Risbo / Reducal,

Danke, daß Du das mal bestätigt hast, Risbo.
( Du wirst allerdings definitiv eine Rechnung bekommen  :-? )

Der HFM Dialer taucht bei Mail.com nur Abends auf ( mein frühester Vorfall war so gegen 18:30 Uhr )

Das dazugehörige Popup Fenster verschwindet in der Regel sofort in den Hintergrund.
Es ist ein komplett schwarzes Fenster, mit dem Text : 'Downloading Content'.
Weitere Fenster, mit irgendwie erotischem Inhalt erscheinen ( bei mir ) nicht !
Bei Mail.com gibt es ansonsten keine Erotik Werbung !


Tschau,   Jan


----------



## Risbo1 (12 Mai 2004)

*Banner*



			
				Jan schrieb:
			
		

> Das dazugehörige Popup Fenster verschwindet in der Regel sofort in den Hintergrund.
> Es ist ein komplett schwarzes Fenster, mit dem Text : 'Downloading Content'.
> Weitere Fenster, mit irgendwie erotischem Inhalt erscheinen ( bei mir ) nicht !



Ja, so wird es gewesen sein. In meinem "Verlauf" habe ich auch die Seite "Downloading Content" gefunden. 

Die neue Nummer wird wohl offensichtlich wegen der Sperrung der 01805-Nummer verwendet. 

Freue mich auf ne neue Rechnung.  8)  Zumindest habe ich das jetzt alles mal bewußt dokumentiert. 

MfG


----------



## cuty-honey (12 Mai 2004)

ähm... *immer noch auf antwort wart*

hilfäää bidde >.< 





			
				cuty-honey schrieb:
			
		

> hey ihr  :-?
> 
> puh... ich hab auch eine rechnung von HFM bekommen. und zwar auch wegen dem MDI scheiß. mein gott, ich war schon am verzweifeln. gut zu wissen, dass ich nicht die einzige bin. zum glück habe ich diese seite gefunden.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sascha_Andrea (12 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo zusammen,  :3d: 

ich glaube ich bin auch unter denjenigen, die Rechnungen von HFM bekommen haben. Bei mir ist es soweit, ich habe auch dieses ominöse Schreiben Zitat:" Hiermit teilen wir Ihnen mit, dass wir von der Firma M.D.I. S.L...." bekommen.

Habe das erste Schreiben mit dem Musterbrief von der Verbraucherzentrale und dem Hinweis auf Telekom..gesetz §16 und Wiederspruchrecht per Einschreiben beantwortet.

Wie ist das mit einer Anzeige?? :argue: 
Was muss ich der Regulirungsbehörde melden???

Sind Dialer (D.exe) und 01805805714 eigentlich Legal??

Danke schon mal...

Sascha  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe auch eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen. Was macht man denn am besten? Haben die irgendwas in der Hand, wenn man einfach nicht zahlt, ich kenn mich da nicht so wirklich aus? Oder muss man die Rechnung widerrufen?

Danke
Florian


----------



## sascha (12 Mai 2004)

Lesen, Florian, lesen.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

*Ende in Sicht??*

Bin auch HFM-'kunde'. Hab gerade meine 1.Mahnung erhalten. Ist es nach besagter 2. Mahnung eigentlich vorbei???

Greetz


----------



## sascha (13 Mai 2004)

> Ist es nach besagter 2. Mahnung eigentlich vorbei???



Zumindest ist bis dato nichts Gegenteiliges bekannt.


----------



## Cobra11 (13 Mai 2004)

Hi Sascha, mal ne Frage. Der Dailer hat sich ja mit ner 01805 eingewählt b.z.w. einwählen lassen. Daurch sind mir ca. 3 Euro Kosten entstanden. Kann und sollte ich mir das beim Netzanbieter zurück holen?! :fg2: 

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## Joker (13 Mai 2004)

*HFM ist auch zu mir gekommen...*

Ich darf mich nun auch zu den "Betroffenen" zählen. 

Habe eine Rechnung von HFM über € 49,00 erhalten. 
Dank dieses Forums legte ich sofort Wiederspruch (Einschreiben) ein und informierte die Regulierungsbehörde. 
Anfang dieser Woche habe ich die 1 Mahnung erhalten mit dem besagten s/w Ausdruck einer Seite die ich nie gesehen habe. 

Werde nochmals Wiederspruch einlegen und evtl. eine Anzeige machen.  :evil: 

Gruß 

Joker


----------



## Reducal (13 Mai 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Sascha, mal ne Frage. Der Dialer hat sich ja mit ner 01805 eingewählt b.z.w. einwählen lassen. Daurch sind mir ca. 3 Euro Kosten entstanden. Kann und sollte ich mir das beim Netzanbieter zurück holen?! :fg2:
> 
> Mfg Cobra11


Wenn ich antworten darf - der Netzbetreiber kann die Verbindung gutschreiben, muss aber nicht. Den Betrag könntest Du beim Mieter der Nummer bestreiten und zurück fordern. Doch das wird schwierig, denn der sitzt in Dänemark, wobei er lediglich einen Straßennamen bei der Registrierung der Nummer angeben hat und (offiziell) nicht mal der Ort bekannt ist.
Den Streit um eine 0180er Nummer versuche ich übrigens auch hier zu verdeutlichen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5128&highlight=0180


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Hi!
Wie schon erwähnt, war ich heute bei meinem Anwalt wegen der Firma HFM. Ich hab zwar bis jetzt erst nur die Rechnung bekommen, aber ich geh fest davon aus, dass ich sowieso ne Mahnung erhalte. Ich habe dem Anwalt gesagt, was ich über diese Abzocker-Firma rausgefunden habe und ihm die Unterlagen gegeben. Nun wird er die Rechtsgrundlage bei HFM anfordern. Irgendwie müssen die mir ja nun beweisen, wie der Vertrag zustande gekommen ist. Bin mal gespannt, wie die das machen wollen (ohne was zu fälschen).
Ich hab ihm gesagt, dass ich nicht zu 100% ausschließen kann, irgendeinen Link von denen geklickt zu haben. Jedoch bin ich mir sicher, weder AGB noch sonstiges akzeptiert zu haben. Er sagte, dass man mit einem einzigen Klick keinen Vertrag abschließen könne.
Ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten.

Gruß,
  Hachofred


----------



## IBT(c) (13 Mai 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Ist es nach besagter 2. Mahnung eigentlich vorbei???



Also ich hab noch diesen Brief mit derS/W Kopie dieser internetsite bekommenund den gleich zweimal! Also ist bis dato doch noch mehr bekannt! ICh habs hier auch schon mal ins Forum geschrieben! 

Ich denke mal, dass die noch einbisschen Angst machen wollen und bis zum letzten Moment, bis die Jungs richtige Probleme bekommen, weiter "Arbeiten"!


----------



## Risbo1 (14 Mai 2004)

Meine Rechnung wurde nach meinen Einwendungen storniert.   

Schade eigendlich, so nehmen die mir ein bißchen den Wind aus den Segeln.

MfG


----------



## geheim5000 (14 Mai 2004)

Habe jetzt meine 2 Mahnung erhalten was soll ich tun????? meine eltern haben schon panic


----------



## assolino (14 Mai 2004)

*HAS / DWML*

IN Fällen, in denen Internet-Nutzer "Rechnungen" und Mahnungen der Firma erhalten haben, ist auf ihrem PC der Dialer st-olb?????.exe installiert. Die Fragezeichen sind durch Zahlen zu ersetzen. Die Suche kann mit Start / Suchen / Dateien/Ordner / *st-olb* vorgenommen werden. Dialer anschließend auf Diskette speichern und mit den Schreiben bei der Anzeige vorlegen, insbesondre dann, wenn schon bezahlt wurde. Dialer nicht vom PC löschen, da dieser ggf. als Beweismittel in Frage kommt. Er schadet auch nicht weiter.
Im Fall der Rechnungen der DWML wird bei den neueren Dialern des Typs die Internetseite www.......de geöffnet, Domainhaber ist (Überraschung !!) HAS. Die vom Dialer genutzte Telefonnummer ist registriert für (Überraschung!!) HAS.

_URL editiert _


----------



## Anonymous (14 Mai 2004)

*Gar nicht reagieren*

Hallo zusammen,
dank DSL hab ich (bis jetzt) kein Problem mit Dailern, aber einen Freund von mir hats erwischt. HFM halt. Hören die irgendwann von alleine wieder auf einen anzuschreiben, wenn man einfach nicht reagiert? Einen echten gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid hat noch keiner bekommen, oder? 
Weil dann würde ich allein aus zeitlichen gründen die Briefe gar nicht mehr öffnen, und mal abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## holyB (18 Mai 2004)

Tach zusammen!

ein neues Mitglied gesellt sich zu den HFM-Freunden! hatte heute früh das vergnügen eine 49,- Rechnung zu öffnen und erstmal überhaupt nichts zu verstehen... :cry:  dann hab ich einfach nach der Firma gegoogelt und euch gefuden! Da ich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hier nicht die Erfahrungen mit den rechtlichen Vorgehensweisen etc. hab bitte ich um Hilfe: ihr ratet sofortigen Wiederspruch gegen die Zahlung einzureichen - nur wie formuliere ich so ein Schreiben? und per Einschreiben abschicken ist wichtig?? Warum??

greift mir bitte ein bißchen unter die Arme!  :tröst: 

Grüße, hB


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

holyB schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen!
> 
> ein neues Mitglied gesellt sich zu den HFM-Freunden! hatte heute früh das vergnügen eine 49,- Rechnung zu öffnen und erstmal überhaupt nichts zu verstehen... :cry:  dann hab ich einfach nach der Firma gegoogelt und euch gefuden! Da ich im Gegensatz zu manch anderen hier nicht die Erfahrungen mit den rechtlichen Vorgehensweisen etc. hab bitte ich um Hilfe: ihr ratet sofortigen Wiederspruch gegen die Zahlung einzureichen - nur wie formuliere ich so ein Schreiben? und per Einschreiben abschicken ist wichtig?? Warum??
> 
> ...



http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

ganze unten muss du schauen. es gibt vorlagen dafuer (widerspruch)

Welcome to the Club :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Mahlzeit,

auch ich habe heute Mittag Post von der HFM bekommen und bin sehr verärgert über solche Vorgehensweisen.

Meine Frage ist jetzt ob es reicht zunächst nur das Widerspruchsschreiben an die HFM zu faxen (insofern man wahltechnisch durch kommt) oder ob man dieses in Form eines Einschreibens tun muss und ob man auch sofort das Schreiben an die Regulierungsbehörde und an die Staatsanwaltschaft schreiben bzw. abschicken muss...

Vielen Dank.

MfG
R.Wolke


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Ein Tipp: Die HFM hat Ihren Firmensitz in der Dammtorstraße 12, 20354 Hamburg. *[]*Wenn man etwas unternimmt, dann doch am besten gleich mit einer gerichtsverwertbaren Anschrift.
Viel Vergnügen, 
Talib  0

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## technofreak (18 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Wolke schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage ist jetzt ob ......



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=49558#49558

da steht alles was dazu zu sagen ist. Sascha hat sich eigentlich diese Mühe gemacht, 
damit nicht immer wieder dieselben Fragen mit denselben Antworten wiederholt
 werden müssen

tf


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

Ich habe diese sehr nützlichen Informationen von Sascha mitlerweile auch gefunden...

Vielen dank für eure Mühe...

Werde jetzt Einspruch erheben usw...


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Talib schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Tipp: Die HFM hat Ihren Firmensitz in ...


Das war einmal - besser ist die Erreichbarkeit über die Mönckbergstr. 19, 20095 Hamburg gegeben (auch Sitz eines RA). Die Post kommt aber am besten über die Postfachadresse an, da die Administration vollständig von der die D SMS GmbH ausgeführt und die sitzen wiederum am Hamburger Gänsemarkt.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

*HFM und NEXNET ???!!!*

Hallo allerseits !

puh! Schön, dass es diese Seite gibt! Ich werde verfahren, wie hier gearten wurde, also Widerspruch gegen HFM-Rechnung und wahrscheinlich auch Anzeige bei der Polizei. 

Ich habe übrigens mit zwei Mitarbeitern von HFM am Telefon sprechen können. Ich war selbst unfreundlich,  (denn ich war ja verärgert, eine Rechnung zu bekommen für Leistungen, die ich nicht beansprucht hatte), aber die beiden reagierten ebenfalls sehr unfreundlich, somit auch ziemlich unprofessionell, was auf ein unseriöses Unternehmen schließen lässt: Immerhin sagte der eine (angeblich ein Herr R...., aber was heißt das schon , wenn die h.... einen Namen nennen) kurzerhand "Tschüss" udn legte den Hörer auf. Und der andere (angeblich ein Herr M.... - wie geistreich!) nannte mich "Schlaumeier"... - Darauf legte ich ihm mit der Androhung, alles meinem Anwalt zu übergeben, den Hörer auf. 

Ansonsten sind meine Infos, die ich bekam, sehr dubios. Ein Herr M..... taucht als Geschäftsführer zwei mal auf. Die Firma, die er führt, und von der ich angeblich Dienste genutzt gaben soll (Erotikseiten)  sitzt in Spanien. Aber gleichzeitig ist er offenbar auch der Geschäftsführer von HFM in Hamburg... (M.....steht auch auf der HFM-Rechnung)

Unklar ist mir, was es mit meiner Telekomrechnung auf sich hat: Da ist einerseits auch eine dubiose 069-Vorwahl- Nummer zu sehen (einen Tag vor der angeblichen Erotikseiten-Nutzung im Internet), und die ist wohl verantwortlich für die HFM-S..... (wie von einigen von euch beschrieben wurde). 

Andererseits ist auf der Telekomrechnung unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" auch ein Betrag von knapp 26 Cent aufgeführt, den mir die "dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET)" in Rechnung stellt. Der Zeitpunkt der 2,5 Minuten, die mir berechnet werden, stimmt exakt mit dem Zeitpunkt der in der HFM-Rechnung aufgeführten Nutzung überein. Auf telefonische Anfrage bei NEXNET bekam ich die Firma in Spanien genannt sowie den Namen M....... Weitere Infos zur HFM-Rechnung konnte (?) mir der Mitarbeiter aber nicht geben. 
Frage: Ist auch NEXNET in diese HFM-A....verwickelt? Und wie kommt ein Posten von knapp 26 Cent in die Telekomrechnung? Und warum ist dieser Posten genau zeitgleich mit der HFM-Gebührenberechnung von 49 € ?

Grüße an alle, Mystar.

_persönliche Daten und aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert , sieh NUB _


----------



## fl0-84 (19 Mai 2004)

Hallo,

...auch wenn ihr es wahrscheinlich nicht mehr hören (bzw. lesen) könnt:
_Ich bin ein weiteres Opfer der *HFM Hamburg GmbH*!_

An dieser Stelle erstmal vielen vielen Dank an die ganzen Ratschläge die ihr bisher schon in diesem Forum gegeben habt - haben mir auf jeden Fall schonmal geholfen!

Bin jedenfalls beim e-mail-anbieter *mail.com* angemeldet und auch durch diese Seite an die *d.exe* geraten. Habe dann später auch die bekannte 49€ Rechnung bekommen und - wie ihr empfohlen habt - sofort mit dem Schreiben der Regulierungsbehörde geantwortet. Dann war erstmal ca. 1,5 Wochen Ruhe, ich dachte der Fall wäre erledigt. Heute dann aber: *1. Mahnung + Bild mit angeblich besuchter Seite*.

*Habe also folgende Frage:*
_Was soll ich jetzt genau machen? Soll ich alles Weitere ignorieren, oder was würdet ihr mir raten...ich will diese 49€ auf garkeinen Fall bezahlen!!!_

Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Dino (19 Mai 2004)

fl0-84 schrieb:
			
		

> ..._Was soll ich jetzt genau machen? Soll ich alles Weitere ignorieren, oder was würdet ihr mir raten_...



Lesen, lesen, lesen!
8 Seiten lang ist das Thema hier aufgedröselt. Fange einfach mal am Anfang an, denn schon auf der ersten Seite steht (fast) alles - auch zum Thema Mahnung.
Wenn hier für jeden eine Individual-Beratung stattfindet, wird der Thread effektiv (noch) umfangreicher, unübersichtlicher und letztendlich nutzlos.


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM und NEXNET ???!!!*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> ...Andererseits ist auf der Telekomrechnung unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" auch ein Betrag von knapp 26 Cent aufgeführt, den mir die "dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET)" in Rechnung stellt. Der Zeitpunkt der 2,5 Minuten, die mir berechnet werden, stimmt exakt mit dem Zeitpunkt der in der HFM-Rechnung aufgeführten Nutzung überein. Auf telefonische Anfrage bei NEXNET bekam ich die Firma in Spanien genannt sowie den Namen M....... Weitere Infos zur HFM-Rechnung konnte (?) mir der Mitarbeiter aber nicht geben.
> Frage: Ist auch NEXNET in diese HFM-A....verwickelt? Und wie kommt ein Posten von knapp 26 Cent in die Telekomrechnung? *Und warum ist dieser Posten genau zeitgleich mit der HFM-Gebührenberechnung von 49 € ?*


Ganz einfach:





			
				Risbo1 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich gerade mal bei Mail.com angemeldet, aus reinem Interesse. Sobald ich mit dem Anmeldevorgang durch war ist es schon passiert. Ich habe keinen Banner geklickt, es war auch kein Hinweis auf Erotik oder ähnlichem. D.exe hat sich wieder installiert. Diesmal aber Verbindung unter dieser Nummer : *01938775071*


Die Nummer gehört der DTMS AG und wurde vor einigen Tagen abgeschaltet, als man dort erkannt hatte, dass damit offensichtlich ein illegales Angebot betrieben wird. Auch gegen die Anwendung dieser Nummer kann man getrost einen Widerspruch schreiben - es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Forderung nicht weiter verfolgt wird.

Bislang sind durch die HFM-Aktivitäten über Dänemark folgende Nummern bekannt geworden:


08001011789
004535293061
004535293063
01938775071
Es gibt auch auch Mischkonstellationen. So wurde z. B. die verwendete 0185er Nummer direkt auf eine der dänischen Festnetznummern geroutet. Auf der Telefonrechnung stand dann zeitgenau die 0185er Einwahl und auf der HFM-Rechung das geografische Ziel in Dänemark. Genauso stelle ich mir das auch mit der 0193er Nummer vor.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM und NEXNET ???!!!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Gast schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Reducal - Danke für deine Antwort ! 
Ich habe gestern noch mit einem Mitarbeiter von der dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET) gesprochen, am Telefon unter der Service-Nummer 01805-709053. Ich musste zeimlich viel bohren, um überhaupt sachliche Infos zu bekommen. Der dtms-Mitarbeiter sagte aber NICHTS davon, dass die fragliche Nummer 01938775071 vor einigen Tagen wegen illegaler Angebote abgeschaltet worden sei. Er nannte mir nur die Firma in Spanien (Mediadirecta International), bei der ich angeblich Erotikseiten besucht haben soll. 

Erstaunlich war noch, dass der Name Mediadirecta International namenstechnisch widerum NICHT identisch ist mit der spanischen Firma MDI S.L, die ich angeblich laut HFM-Rechnung genutzt haben soll - aber das sind wohl so die üblichen Stolpersteine in einer Kette aus seltsamen Postfach- respektive Auslandsfirmen, wodurch HFM & Co. sicherlich allgemeine Verwirrung stiften wollen, polizeiliche Recherchen erschweren möchten usw.



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die Nummer gehört der DTMS AG (...). Auch gegen die Anwendung dieser Nummer kann man getrost einen Widerspruch schreiben - es ist davon auszugehen, dass die Forderung nicht weiter verfolgt wird.



Du meinst also, dass man zusätzlich zu dem Widerspruch-Einschreiben gegen die HFM-Rechnung von 49 € auch bei der "dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET)" schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen sollte gegen die (in meinem Fall) 26 Cent (für Einwahl zur Frankfurter 069-Nummer? Aber die fragliche Nummer 01938775071 geht ja quasi nicht auf Rechnung von dtms, sondern das ist ja die Nummer, in die sich mein PC eingewählt haben soll und die dann zu der dubiosen spanischen (?) Erotikseiten-Firma führt? 

Also Frage: Widerspruch auch gegen dtms bzw. NEXNET einlegen???

Danke für eure Antworten! Und überhaupt Danke für die Hilfe hier im Forum, besonders auch an Sascha für die übersichtliche Zusammenfassung am Anfang! 

Grüße an alle, Mystar. 



PS: Schade, dass man hier die verantwortlichen Namen nicht nennen darf, wie den Geschäftsführer M... (die drei Punkte mache ich gleich dazu), der ja auch auf der HFM-Rechnung vermerkt ist. Nunja, aber wer weiß, ob überhaupt die Namen stimmen? 



PPS: Es ist doch wirklich schwer begreifbar, dass solche Machenschaften wie von HFM & Co. möglich sind und nicht sofort strafrechtlich verfolgt und geahndet werden. man hat doch eigentlich alles: Namen, Firmenadressen, Servicetelefonnummern... Wie weit darf man denn gehen, bis solche Dinge eindeutig kriminell sind??? - Ich wünsche den Beteiligten an diesen Geschichten, mit denen ahnungslosen Usern geschadet zum eigenen Verdienst geschadet werden soll, jedenfalls NICHTS Gutes ! :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo nochmal, 

vielleicht ist es noch hilfreich, hier die Seite auf dialerschutz.de anzugeben, bei der man das Formblatt für den schriftlichen Widerspruch gegen die HFM-Rechnung runterladen kann. 

Unter folgendem Link 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html

erhält man (man muss ein bisschen ruterscrollen!) diese Information: 

"Widerspruch gegen Rechnung für angeblich gebuchtes Abonnement

Bestimmte Firmen nutzen Dialer mit Ortsnetz-Einwahl, um so die Adressen von Internetsurfer rückverfolgen zu können. Die Betroffenen erhalten dann eine gesonderte Rechnung über ein angeblich geschlossenes Monats-Abonnement. Wer sich gegen seiner Meinung nach unberechtigte Forderungen dieser Art wehren will, kann ein Musterschreiben verwenden, das die Verbraucherzentrale Niedersachsen zur Verfügung stellt.
hfm-musterbrief.pdf Download
Update: 07.05.2004"

Ich denke mal, dass dies das richtige Formblatt für den Widerspruch gegen die HFM-Rechnung ist. 

Grüße, Mystar


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

Hallo liebe "HFM-Anhänger",  

ich habe gestern auch das sehr erhebende Erlebnis mit der viel zitierten "d.exe" gehabt. Und da meinte ich doch glatt, ich bin mit meiner Firewall und dem 0190-Warner ganz gut bedient. Aber prompt wird man von einer "höheren Macht" (naja, oder aber einer abgrundtiefen) eines Besseren belehrt.

Ich denke, dass ich in den nächsten Tagen, wenn nicht sogar schon morgen per Post meinen Mitgliedsausweis zugeschickt bekomme.
Ich freu mich schon  :evil: 

Bis denne
Flintus

P.S.: Prima Forum; hat mir schon bei einigen Problemen geholfen.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*Musterbrief Widerspruch*

Der Link zum Musterbrief (Widerspruch gegen HFM) geht ja noch genauer, also jetzt aber! 


http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/hfm-musterbrief.pdf


----------



## Reducal (19 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM und NEXNET ???!!!*



			
				Mystar schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du meinst also, dass man zusätzlich zu dem Widerspruch-Einschreiben gegen die HFM-Rechnung von 49 € auch bei der "dtms AG (z.Hd. NEXNET)" schriftlichen Widerspruch einlegen sollte gegen die (in meinem Fall) 26 Cent (für Einwahl zur Frankfurter 069-Nummer?


Da ging offensichtlich was durcheinander! Die Frankfurter Nummer wird in Sachen H.A.S. = D.W.M.L. angewendet und nicht hier bei der HFM GmbH.
Gegen eine derartige Einwahl ist ein Widerspruch mEn nicht möglich.
Das ist Dein Thread: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/view...ays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=hanseatische+ab rechnungssysteme


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*@ Reducal*

Hallo Reducal,

"Anna" (in dem von dir gelinkten Thread) gibt eine andere Frankfurter Nummer an als die, die ich in meiner Telekom-Rechnung stehen habe. Bei mir heißt die Nummer 0 6 9 1 9 7 0 9 - und ich bin mir völlig sicher, dass diese 2 Sekunden Gesprächsdauer nicht von mir oder irgendjemand anderem von meinem PC oder Telefon durchgeführt wurden. Aber 12 Stunden später soll mein Besuch bei den Spanischen Sexseiten gewesen sein - laut Rechnung von HFM jedenfalls (und nicht von HAS) !  

Gruß, Mystar.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Mai 2004)

*Widerspruch an HFM - an welche Postadresse ???*

Jetzt habe ich noch eine Frage an alle: 

Wenn wir schriftlichen Widerspruch gegen eine Rechnung der Firma HFM GmbH einlegen, welche Postadresse sollte man denn bei dem Einschreiben angeben ??? 
Die Postfach-Adresse auf der Rechnung? 
HFM GmbH 
Postfach 30 20 64 
20307 Hamburg ? 

Oder ist euch eine bessere Postadresse mit Straße bekannt?

Was ist, wenn die Postfach-Adresse gar nicht aktiviert ist? Kommt dann das Einschreiben einfach an den Absender zurück? 

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen? 
Danke für Infos!
Gruß, Msytar.


----------



## sascha (19 Mai 2004)

> Was ist, wenn die Postfach-Adresse gar nicht aktiviert ist? Kommt dann das Einschreiben einfach an den Absender zurück?



Nachdem diese Firmen angesichts des Verfolgungsdrucks und im Sinne ihrer Verwirrungstaktik ständig die Sitze wechseln, wird Dir nicht viel anderes übrig bleiben, als mit einem Postfach zu kommunizieren. Dein Schreiben dürfte bei denen ohnehin im Mülleimer landen - zumindest ist bis dato kein einziger Fall bekannt, bei dem diese Firmen konkret und individuell auf einen Geschädigtenschreiben reagiert hätten. Wichtig ist aus zivilrechtlichen Gründen nur, *dass* Du schriftlich Widerspruch einlegst.


----------



## Dino (19 Mai 2004)

Na, den will ich doch eben mal hier einschieben...

Habe eben einen Newsletter meines Festnetzproviders KomTel/Versatel reinbekommen. Hoffentlich meinen die es ernst mit den juristischen Schritten. Hätte auch gern ein bisschen früher kommen können oder? Aber immerhin: Man reagiert anscheinend. Auf jeden Fall ist der Link schon mal gut...  


> ...
> 3. Versatel warnt vor dubiosen Rechnungen der Firma HFM
> 
> Neben über 100.000 anderen Internet-Nutzern haben auch einige Versatel-Kunden in letzter Zeit dubiose Rechnungen von der Firma Hamburger Forderungs-Management GmbH (HFM) über 49 Euro erhalten, angeblich für das Abonnement eines Erotikdienstes.
> ...


----------



## galdikas (19 Mai 2004)

Die *HFM Hanseatische Forderderungssysteme GmbH* versenden
Rechnungen für die angebliche Nutzung von Diensten, welche eine

M.D.I. SL ( Asunciun 6), Sevilla

erbracht haben will.

Dabei handelt es sich um die eingetragene Gesellschaft

B91223909
*Media Directa Internacional S.L.*

Deren dänischer Geschäftsführer Jens H. ist nicht nur Geschäftsführer der *D SMS GmbH* ( , die ebenfalls angebliche Dienstleistungen von der HFM abrechnen läßt), sondern er ist / bzw. war auch Vertreter einer weiteren spanischen Gesellschaft, die ihren Sitz derselben Adresse - PLAZA DEL SACRIFICIO, EDIFICIO EMPERADOR, PORTAL 8, 41007 SEVILLA - hat wie die Media Directa Internacional S.L. :

B41982943
*IBC-SISTEMAS DE AUDIOTEX SL*  ( ebenfalls benutzter Name: _MSB-TBS S.L. _ )

Geleitet wird/wurde diese IBC von einem anderen Dänen - dem derzeitigen Geschäftsführer der HFM. Ebenfalls an der IBC Geschäftsführung beteiligt ist/war STIG T., der Inhaber und Direktor der dänischen *Crock Data ApS*, zuvor auch Geschäftsführer der *Tele Team Work Aps* und der *Tele Team Work GmbH* Flensburg/Harrislee (jetzt: *Speed Work GmbH*, Hamburg ).

Gegen die IBC Sistemas de Audiotex S.L.  wird derzeit vor einem spanischen Gericht geklagt;  die Ladung zur Verhandlung vor Richterin Sra. Dª Eva Mª Gómez Sánchez am 27. Mai 2004 kann anscheinden nicht zugestellt werden und erfolgt deshalb wohl durch öffentliche Ladung, wie der geneigte Leser dem
Boletin Oficial de la Provincia de Sevilla. Numero 102  vom 5. Mai 2004 auf Seite 5269 entnehmen kann:

Sevilla - Juzgado Num. 9

Procedimiento: Prestaciones 942/2003. Negociade:2.
De: Doña Dolores Dominguez Duran 
Contra: Instituto Nacional de la Seguridad Social y Tesoreria General de la Seguridad Social,
Andelinsa S.A. y IBC Sistemas de Audiotex S.L.

Doña Rosa Maria Adame Barbeta, Secretaria judicial del Juzgado de lo Social numero nueve de esta capital y su provincia. Hago saber: Que en los autos seguidos en este Juzgado bajo el numero 942/2003, se ha acordado citar como parte demandada  por tener ignorado paradero para que comparezcan el proximo dia 27 de mayo de 2004, a las 10.00 horas, para asistir a los actos de conciliacion y juicio, en su caso, que tendran lugar en este Juzgado de lo Social, sito en calle Vermondo Resta, s/n., edificio Viapol, 5.planta, debiendo comparecer personalmente o por persona legalmente apoderada y con los medios de prueba de que intente valerse, con la advertencia de que es unica convocatoria y pue no se suspenderan por falta injustificada de asistencia. Se hace saber que se reproducen los pronunciamientos contenidos en provei­do de 11 de diciembre de 2003. Se pone en conocimiento de dicha parte, que tiene a su disposicion en la Secretaria de este Juzgado de lo Social, copia de la demanda presentada. 

Y para que sirva de citacion la demandada   IBC Sistemas de Audiotex,  S.L.   ( = _Und dies gilt als Ladung der IBC_ ).

Se expide la presente cedula de citacion, para su publicacion en el Boletin Oficial de la   provincia y para su colocacion en el tablon de anuncios, con la prevencion de que las demas resoluciones que recaigan en las actuaciones le seran notificadas en los estrados del Juzgado, salvo las que deban revestir la forma de autos o sentencias o se trate de emplazamientos y todas aquellas otras para las que la Ley expresamente disponga otra cos
En Sevilla a 21 de abril 2004. La Secretaria Judicial, Rosa Maria Adame Barbeta

20F-5325

( Quelle:  http://www.dipusevilla.es/bop/200405/05.pdf  )

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Mai 2004)

*Postfachadresse*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Was ist, wenn die Postfach-Adresse gar nicht aktiviert ist? Kommt dann das Einschreiben einfach an den Absender zurück?
> 
> 
> 
> (...) Wichtig ist aus zivilrechtlichen Gründen nur, *dass* Du schriftlich Widerspruch einlegst.



Ja, das leuchtet ein! 

Gruß, Mystar


----------



## Brutus18 (21 Mai 2004)

*Widerspruchschreiben*

Hallo zusammen.
Heute habe ich, besser gesagt mein Vater, post von der HFM Gesellschaft bekommen.Auch ich soll 49€ für ein Monats Abonnement zahlen ohne das mir bewusst ist was dieses sein soll.Jetzt hab ich mich hier schon ein wenig in diesem Forum durchgelesen und wollte mir auch gleich das vorgefertigte Schreiben der Verbraucherzentrale Baden-Württemberg bei www.dialerschutz.de runterladen, doch leider gibt es da ein Problem.
Nach dem Download der Datei hfm-musterbrief.pdf versuchte ich diese Datei zu öffnen,dabei ist aber ein Fehler aufgetreten und das Programm wurde geschlossen.Danach habe ich versucht es mit Word zu öffnen das funktionierte leider auch nicht.
Bitte um Hilfe.
Danke im vorraus.
Martin


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

*An alle noch nicht Betroffenen!!*

Hallo!
Für alle die sich schützen wollen:
www.dialer-schutz.de

Dort kann man sich kostenlos das Programm Dialer Control runterladen.
Es fragt jedes mal nach, wenn du online gehst, ob die entsprechende Nr. das darf. Die Standardverbindung kann man dauerhaft zulassen.
Also müsste es gegen alle Dialer helfen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Mai 2004)

*Re: An alle noch nicht Betroffenen!!*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Für alle die sich schützen wollen:
> www.dialer-schutz.de



Coole Seite!


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

*Brief vom Inkasso-Unternehmen*

Hallo,
auch ich hab ne Rechnung von unser aller Lieblingsfirma bekommen. Daraufhin bin ich zur Polizei und dann hab ich gemacht was die mir gersten haben:
- Einspruch gegen die Rechnung erhoben
- an die Regierungsbehörde geschrieben 
- Mahnungen ignoriert

Nach der Zweiten Mahnung kam ein Brief und die Kopie der Seite auf der ich angeblich war und heute kam eine ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG DES PERSOLVO INKASSOUNTERNEHMENS HAMBURG. Meine Rechnung hat sich mittlerweile von 49 auf 90,26 Euros erhöht und ich muß gestehen jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen ratlos.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (21 Mai 2004)

*Re: Brief vom Inkasso-Unternehmen*



			
				Thomas schrieb:
			
		

> Nach der Zweiten Mahnung kam ein Brief und die Kopie der Seite auf der ich angeblich war und heute kam eine ZAHLUNGSAUFFORDERUNG DES PERSOLVO INKASSOUNTERNEHMENS HAMBURG. Meine Rechnung hat sich mittlerweile von 49 auf 90,26 Euros erhöht und ich muß gestehen jetzt bin ich doch ein bisschen ratlos.



Der Sinn von Inkassounternehmen besteht ja darin, säumige Zahler durch den Aufbau von Druck zur Zahlung zu bewegen. Auch die immer höher steigende Forderung gehört zu diesem Spielchen dazu und wenn Du Dich ratlos fühlst, dann haben die schon gute Arbeit geleistet. Allerdings sollte Dich das Schreiben des Inkassounternehmens nicht mehr beunruhigen als die Rechnung selbst. Wenn Du widersprochen hast, dann kann es jetzt ohnehin nur noch billiger werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

*neue Masche??*

Habe die berühmte Rechnung von HfM erhalten, habe gegen die Rechnung Widerspruch eingelegt, und mich u.a. auf die AGB von HfM berufen. Jetzt bekomme ich ein Schreiben worin steht

Das HfM von der Firma M.D.I. ... beauftragt worden sei ... HfM könne zu den bestehenden Rechtsbeziehungen keine Stellung nehmen, Einwendungen soll ich direkt gegenüber dem Kunden vornehmen.

Muss ich da irgendwas machen???
Heiner


----------



## haudraufundschluss (23 Mai 2004)

*Re: neue Masche??*

M.D.I. fordert aber nicht, sondern HFM. Warum die dann keine Widersprüche bearbeiten, sondern nur kassieren wollen, kann sich wohl jeder selbst denken...


----------



## sascha (23 Mai 2004)

> Muss ich da irgendwas machen???



Nein.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen,


mir ist das gleich passiert, was hier schon x-mal beschrieben wurde, bin auch Opfer von HFM geworden.
Die habe mir am Freitag eine Rechnung geschickt und wollen 49 €.

Werde mich jetzt an Eurem Leitfaden orientiern und demenstprechend vorgehen.

Ich hatte auf meinem Rechner auch die Datei d.exe. Habde diese gelöscht. Ist das jetzt rein beweistechnisch ein Prpblem???

Außerdem habe ich noch eine andere Frage: Kann ich trotzdem jetzt weiterhin ins Internet?? Oder registiert der Dailer meine Zugänge die ganze Zeit?? Wie werde ich den Dailer wieder los??

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Eine sehr verunsicherte Unwissende


----------



## Reducal (24 Mai 2004)

ich schrieb:
			
		

> _(bereits am 4.5.04)_
> 
> Kristallkugel an:
> 
> ...



Jetzt ist es tatsächlich soweit. Nach der Rechnung und zwei Mahnungen aus dem Hause HFM GmbH kommen nun die Schriftstücke von der


*Persolvo Inkasso GmbH*
Der Preis hat sich dabei auch angepasst. So erhielt jemand aus meinem Dunstkreis (trotz ordentlichem Widerspruch auf die Rechung, per Einschreiben) vor ein paar Tagen folgende Inkasso-Rechung aus Hamburg:


59,00 €  Hauptforderung
00,20 €  aufgelaufene Zinsen 10,42 % p.a. bis heute
25,00 €  Inkassogebühren
06,14 €  Auslagen (Porto, Telef., Ermittlungskosten)
*90,34 €* Gesamtbetrag
Was nun? Wer einen Widerspruch erstattet hatte, sollte diese Schreiben schlichtweg ignorieren und säuberlich abheften. Auf das eine werden noch ein bis zwei weitere Schreiben der Persolvo folgen, in denen diverse und durchaus inkassoübliche Gebaren (Drohungen) stehen. Sollte die Dreistigkeit damit kein Ende finden, dürfte der nächste Schritt der s. g. gerichtliche Mahnbescheid sein. Dieser ist ein offizielles Formular, das auf Antrag des Gläubigers von einem Gericht versandt wird. Diesem ist auf der Rückseite mit dem entsprechenden "Häkchen" erneut zu widersprechen.


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser ist ein offizielles Formular, das auf Antrag des Gläubigers von einem
> Gericht versandt wird. Diesem ist auf der Rückseite mit dem entsprechenden "Häkchen" erneut zu widersprechen.


Ohne Begründung!!! 

hier kann man sich so einen Mahnbescheid anschauen und Infos dazu lesen, damit es
 keine  Mißverständnisse gibt   
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986


tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Man sollte sich eigentlich ruhig mehrmals überlegen, ob man da jedesmal mit nem teueren Einschreiben antworten sollte. Ein Briefchen reicht, es ist egal, ob Einschreiben oder nicht, denn 1) den Widerspruch finden die ohnehin uninteressant und 2) Die Erhebung eines Widerspruchs ist keine Notwendigkeit.

Erst wenn das gerichtliche!!! Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wurde, man also ein Schreiben vom Mahngericht erhalten hat, sollte man auf jeden Fall Widerspruch einlegen. Und dann dürfte es das auch schon gewesen sein.


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Übrigens, wer gern mal gegen die komische Sache gerichtlich Vorgehen möchte, der kann auch offensiv werden. Mit Erhebung einer sog. negativen Feststellungsklage kann man gerichtlich feststellen lassen, dass es keine vertraglichen Beziehungen zun den Typen gibt.

Problem: Es dauert ein wenig. Und am Ende wird man auf den Gerichtskosten sitzen bleiben. Man kann dann allerdings auch mit nem Inkassoanwalt die Kosten eintreiben. Wird wohl nix zu holen sein.


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2004)

Kindwidu schrieb:
			
		

> Erst wenn das gerichtliche!!! Mahnverfahren eingeleitet wurde, man
> also ein Schreiben vom Mahngericht erhalten hat, sollte man auf jeden Fall Widerspruch  einlegen.



Nach allen verfügbaren Quellen noch nie bisher  erfolgt. Die Juristen im Forum warten
 schon begierig auf einen *echten* verifizierten  Mahnbescheid.....

tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo,
ich bin auch (schon wieder) ein Betroffener von einer unberechtigten HFM-Rechnung. Ich erhielt die Rechnung am 5.5.04. Nach Rücksprache mit einem befreundeten Juristen sah ich von einem Widerspruch ab, da er mir sagte, erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid müsste man aktiv werden. Bisher habe ich noch keine Mahnung von HFM bekommen. Ihr ratet hier zu einem schriftlichen Widerspruch. Ist dieser für mich immer noch ratsam, obwohl schon mehr als 14 Tage vorbei sind?
Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Informationen!


----------



## technofreak (24 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ist dieser für mich immer noch ratsam, obwohl schon mehr als 14 Tage vorbei sind?



Schaden kann er in keinem Fall, Widerspruch ist immer empfehlenswert, auch wenn es
wahrscheinlich unter Ablage "P" endet....


tf


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Sag mal Leute könnte man HFM nicht wegen Verstoßes gegen das Teledienstegesetz mal anzeigen. Auf der Mahnung taucht deren Internetseite auf. Meines Erachtens erfüllt diese Seite nicht die Hinweispflichten des §6.


----------



## galdikas (24 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Rücksprache mit einem befreundeten Juristen sah ich von einem Widerspruch ab, da er mir sagte, erst bei einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid müsste man aktiv werden.



Mit dem "erst" hat es folgende Bewandnis: wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ignoriert wird, ergeht ohne irgendwelche Prüfung ein Urteil, wonach die Forderung in der angemahnten Höhe als berechtigt anerkannt, und der Mahnbescheidsempfänger in dieser Höhe automatisch verurteilt wird.

Aber: wenn "erst" einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid widersprochen würde, dann könnte für den Fall, daß eine sich anschließende Klage verloren werden sollte, eventuell auch zur Zahlung angefallener Mahn- und Inkassokosten verurteilt werden, soweit diese (neben der eigentlichen Hauptforderung) überhaupt mit eingeklagt worden sein sollten ( worauf Inkasso-Büros in der Regel aber wohlweislich verzichten ... denn im allgemeinen werden selbst bei berechtigter Grundforderungen die Mahn- und Inkassoforderungen als überhöht und nicht berechtigt aberkannt. Praktischerweise werden deshalb vorsichtshalber die immensen Inkasso- und Mahnforderungen lediglich penetrant angedroht, aber garnicht erst mit eingeklagt. )  In jedem Fall wären Inkasso-Kosten dann nicht erfolgreich durchsetzbar, wenn der strittigen Forderung von Beginn an widersprochen worden sein sollte - selbst dann nicht, wenn später die gerichtlich geltend gemachte (Haupt-)Forderung als berechtigt anerkannt werden würde.

Der Sinn eines (einmaligen) Widerspruchs gegen fragliche Forderungen erschöpft sich im allgemeinen also darin, für den Fall einer Klageniederlage zumindest nicht zur Zahlung von Mahn- und Inkassokosten (mit-)verurteilt werden zu können. 



> Bisher habe ich noch keine Mahnung von HFM bekommen. Ihr ratet hier zu einem schriftlichen Widerspruch. Ist dieser für mich immer noch ratsam, obwohl schon mehr als 14 Tage vorbei sind?



Die 14-Tagesfrist bezieht sich auf etwas anderes: und zwar auf die Zeitdauer, vor deren Ende ein gesetzliches Fernabsatz-Widerrufsrecht ausgeübt werden könnte. Allerdings dürfte diese Widerrufsfrist noch gar nicht begonnen haben - denn dies ist vor einer *ordnungsgemäßen* Erfüllung sämtlicher gesetzlicher Informationspflichten nicht der Fall, und davon kann hier keine Rede sein.

Nun hat sogar jüngst das Kölner Verwaltungsgericht in einer Hamburger Scheinrechnungsversenderei ein "Verschicken offenkundig nicht durchsetzbarer Forderungen" gesehen und mit dieser Begründung die beantragte Aufhebung eines - bis zu einer endgültigen Entscheidung - vorläufigen Rechnungsstellungsverbots abgelehnt.

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



> Nun hat sogar jüngst das Kölner Verwaltungsgericht in einer Hamburger Scheinrechnungsversenderei ein "Verschicken offenkundig nicht durchsetzbarer Forderungen" gesehen und mit dieser Begründung die beantragte Aufhebung eines - bis zu einer endgültigen Entscheidung - vorläufigen Rechnungsstellungsverbots abgelehnt.
> 
> gal.



Quelle, Datum? Wenn ich das richtig lese ist also das Rechnungsstellungsverbot rechtskräftig und damit muss man die Burschen doch endlich drankriegen!?

-----------------------------------

An dieser Stelle mal einen reisengrossen Dank an alle Mithelfenden! Ohne Eure Hilfe übers Internet wäre ich vielleicht auch schon schwach geworden und hätte bezahlt. Weiter so!


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

*HFM und MDI  (Korrektur)*

ich bin auch ein Opfer von diesen ......
Die Firma in HFM in HH habe ich schon mal telefonisch erreichen können. 
Zu der Firma MDI in Spanien habe ich einen Brief mit Einschreiben geschikt. Der Brief ist aber zurück mit dem Hinweis "No se hagen cargo" und "rehusado" d. H "die nehmen den Brief  NICHT an"  und "Brief abgelehnt".

Wie kann  man die Typen anzeigen ?


----------



## Risbo1 (25 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> > Nun hat sogar jüngst das Kölner Verwaltungsgericht in einer Hamburger Scheinrechnungsversenderei ein "Verschicken offenkundig nicht durchsetzbarer Forderungen" gesehen und mit dieser Begründung die beantragte Aufhebung eines - bis zu einer endgültigen Entscheidung - vorläufigen Rechnungsstellungsverbots abgelehnt.
> >
> > gal.
> 
> ...



Der Beschluss vom VG Köln stammt vom 26.04.04 betrifft aber nicht HFM sondern HAS (Hamburger Abrechnungsysteme).

MfG


----------



## Reducal (25 Mai 2004)

....das ist auch der Grund, weshalb die HAS die Rechungslegung anfangs umgelenkt und nun ganz (offiziell) eingestellt hat. Da kommen nun die Briefe von der Digital Web Media Ltd.
In Sachen HFM GmbH wurde ein derartiges Vorgehen der RegTP (Untersagung der Rechungslegung und des Inkasso) bislang nicht bekannt - das war auch bei der HAS-Sache mit einigen Bauchschmerzen verbunden.

Außerdem - wo kein Kläger, da ist auch kein Richter. Wie soll man die Rechnungsversender eigentlich rankriegen, wenn sie (trotz Verbot) weiter machen. Strafrechtlich geht da schon mal nix und im zivilen? Das Übel muss an der Wurzel gepackt werden, nämlich beim eigentlichen Betrug über das Internet. Nur wenn hier gerichtsverwertbare Beweise vorgelegt werden können, regt sich was in den Beamtenstuben von StA Hamburg und dem dazugehörigen LKA. Doch diese Beweise lassen sich definitiv nicht an den Rechnern der Geschädigten finden. Der Modus Operandi der HFM-Beteiligten ist noch um einiges gewiefter als der von den HASsern, geschickter eingefädelt und brillanter umgesetzt. Es wird einige Zeit dauern, bis hier endlich Erfolge öffentlich diskutiert werden können.


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Hmmm ...
Versteh ich überhaupt nicht.

Da brauch sich doch nur 'mal ein Ermittler bei Mail.com registrieren und dann warten, bis Seine Rechnung kommt.

Wie war das noch ...
man muß 3 mal auf OK clicken, um einen Vertrag abzuschließen ?!

Wie kann das SO schwer sein, diese Leute zu stoppen ...


Tschau,  Jan


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (26 Mai 2004)

Jan 2222 schrieb:
			
		

> Da brauch sich doch nur 'mal ein Ermittler bei Mail.com registrieren und dann warten, bis Seine Rechnung kommt.


Eben so wird nun mal nicht ermittelt. Aber in diese Richtung gehende Versuche haben gezeigt, dass die schädigenden Banner nicht zu jeder Tageszeit gleich hinterlegt sind. Ein ständig laufendes Monitoring der bekannten Webs (hier Mail.com) kann so, ohne weiteres, nicht umgesetzt werden.
Aber, meine Behauptung "... so wird nicht ermittelt" ist nicht unbedingt abschließend - Ermittlungen im allgemeinen setzten den Sachverstand und die Mittel der berührten Behörden voraus und letztendlich setzt auch hier der Wandel der Zeit seine Zeichen. Es sollte sich der ineressierte Leser allerdings Bewusst sein, dass keinerlei derartiger Schritte hier oder sonstwo (ohne für pressefrei erklärt zu sein) Publik gemacht werden


----------



## Iwa (26 Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen. Ich bin hierher gekommen, über Suchmaschine, weil genau heute bei meine Mutter auch so ein Brief eingetrudelt ist. Angeblich hat mein Bruder in seiner Praxis irgendeinen Dienst in Anspruch genommen. Sogar die Postadresse war falsch, kam aber trotzdem an.

So, meine Frage, wenn ich alles befolge, Strafanzeige, Verbraucherzentrale Einspruchschreiben hinsenden. 

Was passiert, wenn man garnichts macht, ausser Strafanzeige? Es ist doch offensichtlich, dass das Betrüger sind. Reicht es da nicht, das einfach zu ignorieren und zur Polizei damit zu gehen?

Danke für die Antworten
Iwa


----------



## Reducal (26 Mai 2004)

Nein, das reicht eben nicht - eine Anzeige entbindet den Geschädigten nicht davon, sich um die zivile Sache (die eigentliche Forderung) selbst zu kümmern. Die zwei Prozesse laufen lediglich parallel.
Was Du vernachlässigen kannst ist die Verbraucherzentrale. Aber auch eine Anzeige (wahrscheinlich die Xtausendste) erfüllt lediglich einen statistischen Wert, der dem Geschädigten an sich nichts bringt - es gibt kein "_auf die Fingerklopfen_" auf Zuruf an die Behörden!

_Mein Rat:_ einmalig Widerspruch per Einschreiben und den Rest aussitzen!


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

*hfm*

hallo, habe zwischenzeitlich auch schon eine mahnung bekommen. wie ich das so lese, haben sich manche den dialer bei mail.com eingefangen. ist die firma identisch mit mails.de ? weiss das jemand.

Michael


----------



## Anonymous (26 Mai 2004)

Rüdiger Kunz schrieb:
			
		

> Jan 2222 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das 'Downloading Content' Fenster, daß den d.exe Dailer installiert, taucht bei Mail.com nach 18:30 auf.

Wie auch immer, werde dann mal Mail.com informieren, damit ich auch Abends wieder meine Mails lesen kann.

Tschau,  Jan


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Sagt mal leute kann man da nicht eigentlich selbst zurückschlagen?

Kann man die nicht irgendwie auch in ne Lage bringen, in der die gezwungen sind eigene Kosten aufzuwenden um sich ebenfalls zu wehren. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass die immer schön fröhlich einfach Rechnungen verschicken usw. und wir dann stets das Porto, womöglich Einschreibekosten, für den dämlichen Widerspruch tragen müssen. Dieses System ist doch total bekloppt. 

Es kann doch einfach nicht war sein, dass ganz Deutschland weiss, dass dieser Blödsinn eigentlich Betrug ist und trotzdem können die stetig weitermachen.

Sohn ähnlicher quatsch geht doch auch mit diesen dummen SMS für 3 euro ab, alle wissen, dass hier nur abgezockt werden soll, aber nix wird gemacht. Aber das nur am Rande.

Ich habe 3 Rechnungen - 2 von Dig und 1 von HFM, jeweils im Stadium der 1. Mahnung. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich wegen diesen Sp... permantent was machen muss.

Es muss doch was geben, womit man wirksam zurückschlagen kann. Kann man denen nicht ne Rechnung schreiben, von wegen Erstattung meiner Aufwendungen zur Abwehr deren Forderungen? Man das nervt!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

ich hoffe mal das inzwischen auch der letzte begriffen hat das man nicht zahlen muss. also lasse die ruhig weiter rechnungen verschicken, schliesslich müssen die auch porto bezahlen.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*Habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen !*

Habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen und wigere mich ihn zu bezahlen! es ist doch nähmlich so gewessen meine kleiner Bruder der noch grün hinter den ohren ist durchsucht ganz Internet! Um nur was nacktes im Netz zu sehen! der ist noch wirklich minderjährig! Ich habe seid dem Brief alles gesperrt was mit Erotik zu tun hat! Also im Brief steht es klip und klar das es doch erst ab 18 ist! und werben meinen Bruder der grad 14 ist! Ich meine das kann doch nicht so angehen. Bin jetzt auch ratlos was ich machen werde! Also eins stehet Fest für 3 min zahle ich doch keine 49€ Und mit den Telefonnummern! Habe versucht mich mit ihnen in verbindung tretten doch scheint es so als ob sie garnicht telefonieren wollen und legen einfach auf!......

Mfg

Dragon


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*und noch etwas!*

Sorry das ich zweimal schreibe aber ich habe hier noch eins gelesen und das hat mich etwas verunsichert ! "Wird die Zahlungsfrist ihrerseits nicht eingehalten wird eine Erinnerungsgebühr von 5€ erhoben!"Das heisst wenn ich jetzt nicht zahle müsste ich ja mit der nächsten Mahnung mehr zahlen und wenn es weiter so geht steht der Preis ja bis........ oh man so weit will ich garnicht denken!...
Aber eine frage habe ich noch! Und zwar! Ich weis ja noch nicht ob es mein Bruder getan hat. Weil ich ihn ja noch garnicht sprechen konnte. (Schulausflug) kann ja auch sein das er es nicht gewessen ist! Na ja!

MFG

Dragon


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

@ Dragon
mach dir mal keine sorgen die werden jetzt noch ein oder zwei mal schreiben und dann ist schluss,und diese Erinnerungsgebühr zum totlachen :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*thx*

Also danke nochmals also muss ich nur ein Widerspruch schreiben! Problemm ist das ich noch nie sowas geschrieben habe!  Das ist das erste mal das ich mit sowas zutun habe! und denn muss ich dann an HFM GmbH schicken?? oder direckt nach Spanien?? Habe mir noch nicht alles im Forum durchgelesen also seid bitte nicht sauer wenn ich hier solche fragen stelle die vielleicht bereits gestellt wurden sind!   
Gibt es hier vielleicht so eine vorlage für einen Widerspruch den man dann abschreiben kann! (Also ich weis wirklich nicht wie man den schreibt)

MFG

Dragon


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Habe heute ein neues Schreiben erhalten. "INKASSOWANUNG!" Habe es umgehend zurückgeschickt, (nach Anfertigung einer Kopie) mit dem Hinweis auf frühere Einsprüche (per Einschreiben mit Rückschein) und ein Schreiben der REG TP beigefügt (..." der Inhalt dürfte Ihnen bekannt sein"). "Sehe Ihrer Inkassowarnung mit Gelassenheit enrgegen, die Rechtslage ist uns bekannt." Es lohnt sich nicht, weiter Einschreiben abzuschicken, es ist reine Panikmache!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*HFM in HH & MDI in Sevilla*

27.5.4 Ich habe auch eine Rechnung (€49) vom *[] HFM *heute erhalten. Scheinbar hätte ich irgendein Internet-MonatsAbo der *Firma MDI* in Sevilla am 23.5.4 in Anspruch genommen. Beim Suchen mit "MDI SEVILLA" war folgende Seite ganz oben aufgelistet.

http://www.teltarif.de/forum/x-internet/1509-268.html

Interessant. Welche Gemeinsamkeit haben diese zwei Firmen?

Kann man gegen sie gerichtlich vorgehen?
Wie?

Gut, dass es solchen Foren für solchen Fällen gibt!
MfG
mgb41238

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Klar muss man nicht wirklich was machen, aber es ist schon ein bisschen dumm, dass man ständig Briefe von denen bekommt.


Wie wäre es also, wenn zumindest im Falle von HFM jeder betroffene gleichmal ne Email an pervolvo abschickt und auf den eingelegten Widerspruch hinweist. Rein vorsorglich natürlich, damit wir pervolvo vor unnötigen Kosten schützen, die selbstverständlich nicht zu tragen wären, wenn man trotz Kenntnis des Widerspruchs ein Inkassobüro beauftragt. 

Müllen wir die doch einfach mal zu!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Z.B.

Hallo Herr D.,
hallo Herr B.,

rein vorsorglich möchte ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass - wenn Sie rein zufällig von Ihrem "Nachbar"unternehmen der Digital Web Media Limited oder der HFM (haste nicht gesehen) einen Inkassoauftrag zur Einziehung [] Forderungen (eigene Bewertung) betreffend der Kundennummern oder Rechnungsnummern. ... erhalten haben - Sie sich sämtliche außergerichtlichen Schritte zur Durchsetzung SPAREN können. In diesen Fällen habe ich bereits Widerspruch eingelegt. Sie können aber auch gern so geben als hätten Sie diese Information nicht erhalten und trotzdem das nutzlose Pro"t"zedere in Angriff nehmen. Die angesprochenen Firmen werden sicherlich ohne weiteres dann Ihre entstanden Kosten tragen. Ich hoffe jedoch, dass Sie nicht darauf sitzen bleiben. Sie könnten dann ja ein Inkassounternehmen beauftragen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

"sowieso"

Widersprüchler

*[Virenscanner: Für NUB-Konformität leicht editiert]*


----------



## galdikas (27 Mai 2004)

*Re: Habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen !*

Hallo Dragon,



			
				Dragon schrieb:
			
		

> Habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung von HFM bekommen und wigere mich ihn zu bezahlen! es ist doch nähmlich so gewessen meine kleiner Bruder der noch grün hinter den ohren ist durchsucht ganz Internet!



Da waere zu unterscheiden:
1. Als Anschlussinhaber haftest Du fuer Deinen minderjaehrigen Bruder nur, was dessen reine Nutzung von "Telekommunikationsdiensten" ueber Deinen Anschluss anlangt ( z.B. fur die "normalen" Verbindungskosten bei seinem Anruf eines Pizza-Service).

2. Wenn Dein minderjaehriger Brueder Vertraege abschliesst (z.B. mit einem Pizza-Lieferdienst), dann kann sein Vertragspartner (der Pizza-Dienst) nicht Dich fuer eine vertragliche Pizza-Verguetung "in Haftung" nehmen - denn die Gueltigkeit des Pizza-Lieferungsvertrags Deines minderjaehrigen Bruders haengt von Deiner Genehmigung ab.

Wenn Du den Vertrag nicht genehmigst, koennte der Pizza-Dienst hoechstens von Deinem Bruder die Herausgabe der dann "unberechtigt" erlangten Pizza fordern. Falls Dein Bruder sie schon aufgegessen haette, muesstest Du statt der Herausgabe deren Wert ersetzen; aber nicht den zwischen Pizzadienst und Deinem Bruder vereinbarten Pizza-Preis (z.B. 49 Euro), sondern allerhoechstens deren "normalen" Wert (ca. 1,50).  Wenn Dein kleiner Bruder jedoch schon 49 Euro bezahlt haette, so koenntest Du diesen Betrag vom Lieferdienst nicht (mehr) zurueckverlangen, auch wenn Du seinen Pizza-Lieferungsvertrag nicht genehmigen wuerdest. ( Eventuell doch: vielleicht waere ein Pizza-Vertrag ueber 49 Euro mit Deinem minderjaehrigen Bruder nicht nur wegen Deiner fehlenden Genehmigung nichtig, sondern auch wegen schamloser Ausnutzung seiner Unerfahrenheit fuer Wucherpreis-Zusagen.)

3. Wenn der Pizza-Lieferdienst sich aber das Telefon Deines minderjaehrigen Brueders schnappt und sich von Dir zuhause aus selbst anruft, dann brauchst Du nicht nur keine Pizzabestellung zu bezahlen, sondern koenntest vom Telefon-Eindringling auch Schadensersatz verlangen (in Hoehe der Kosten, die sein unerwuenschter Bestellanruf Dir bei Deinem Telefon-Unternehmen verursacht hat).

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*hmmmmm*

Hmmmm... @mgb41238 Mir kommt da etwas kommisch vor! Und zwar habe ich auch heute erst das schreiben erhalten und habe es auch am 23-05-2004 um 20:46:00 Uhr genutzt. (bzw. auch nicht genutzt) Also wie ich jetzt richtig verstanden habe istHFM GmbH die Firma die das Geld eintreibt.. und die Firma S.L, Asunciun 6, Sevilla die Firma die das Geld []!.... oder sehe ich da was falsch? Also ich werde mich auf jedenfall an das Forum halten und nichts überweisen! .. Und danke für den Wiederspruch.  

Mfg

Dragon

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein Wort gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo Dragon

Falls Du's noch nicht gefunden hast ...
geh einfach mal zur 1.Post auf der 1.Seite dieses Threads.

Da findest Du allses nötige ( Link zur Widerspruch Vorlage, etc )

Tschau,  Jan


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*Informanten gesucht*

Hallo, 

ich bin Redakteurin beim FOCUS Magazin und recherchiere zu einem Artikel über die Dialer/Rechnung-Abzocke. 

Dazu suche  ich noch Betroffene, die mir ihren "Fall" schildern. (Klar, im Forum steckt genügend Stoff, aber ich müsste mit meinen Informanten auch persönlich sprechen) 

Wer hat  Zeit und Lust auf  ein kurzes Telefon-Interview? 


Grüße aus München, 

Noelani Afif
FOCUS Magazin 
Arabellastr. 23
81925 München
tel: 089/92501750

Kontakt per Mail wegen Spam bitte an meine Freemail-Adresse: 

[email protected]

  :schreiben:

*[Virenscanner: Wurde mit dem Betreiber abgesprochen]*


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute, bin zwar selber nicht betroffen, aber eine Bekannte hat es leider erwischt. Ist alles bisher so abgelaufen, wie hier geschildert. Haben auch Widerspruch eingelegt und das übliche Schreiben kam auch. Heute kam außerdem die Mahnung, Zahlungsfrist bis gestern (???). Darüber mache ich mir ja auch noch nicht so die Gedanken, aber wie ist dies alles abgelaufen, woher haben die die Telefonnummer (scheinbar aus dem Telefonbuch). 
Also der Reihe nach.... Dialer (dieses d.exe) war auf dem Rechner, habe ich nach Beweissicherung (Bildschirmausdrucke) entfernt. Heute kam Telekomrechnung für den besagten Zeitraum. Nun die Überraschung. Es hat an diesem Tag gar keine Einwahl, auch keine Telefongespräche, gegeben.... Meine Bekannte geht übrigens über Arcor ins Internet.
Kann mir hierzu jemand helfen ???
Schon mal Danke an alle, die bisher gepostet haben. Ihr wart und seid eine große Hilfe. Wenn Ihr jetzt auf meine Frage auch noch eine passende Antwort habt, dann bin ich rundum glücklich....


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

hallo leute
mir ist genau dasselbe passiert, wie vielen hier auch. habe mich daraufhn umgehend mit dem verbraucherschutz in verbindung gesetzt. die haben mir einen musterbrief zugemailt, den ich an digital web media per einschreiben zugeschickt habe. bis jetzt kam noch nix, bin aber mal gespannt.
hierzu meine frage: es hat sich ja angeblich ein dialer installiert. muss ich diesen deinstallieren, und wenn ja, wie. bin nicht sehr bewandert in diesen angelegenheiten. wär also echt super, wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet. 
danke im voraus...


----------



## IBT(c) (27 Mai 2004)

Must du nicht deinstallieren, der wählt sich nur einmal ein, aber wenn du kein Bick auf das Programm hast einfach löschen: C:\d.exe! Musst dir aber vorher Gedanken machen ob du den löschen möchtest, weil von wegen mit Beweisen vor Polizei und so falls es doch mehr Ärger gibt als erwartet!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

@IBT

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dieser Hinweis immer soll, man solle den Dialer sichern wegen Beweise, Polizei usw.

Warum soll man irgend etwas Beweisen? Diese HfM-Heinis sind doch in der Beweispflicht, das man irgendeinen Dienst in Anspruch genommen haben soll. Jedes [sorry] Drecksprogramm das auf meinem Rechner nichts zu suchen hat, fliegt raus, warum soll ich dazu auch nur eine Diskette oder dergl. opfern.

*Liebe HfM-Heinis, falls Ihr hier mitlest:* Gibt's in HH keine Arbeitsagentur? Geht dorthin, macht eine Umschulung, lernt einen anständigen Job und geht einer ehrlichen Arbeit nach. Für alles andere würde ich mich zutiefst schämen.

Gruss Kurt
(Der sich nach der ersten Mahnung schon über das weitere Geld freut, dass diese Heinis zum Fenster rauswerfen)


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Nochmal Kurt hier, 

muss noch ergänzen. Im Zweifel nützt der Dialer alleine vor Gericht oder sonstwo ja auch nichts, den kann man ja sonstwoher haben. Ich könnte hier z.B. eine Quelle nennen ...  8) 

Genaugenommen müsste man aber den Rechner so wie er ist abstöpseln und zur nächsten Polizei bringen um ihn von einem Experten (den natürlich jede Polizeidienststelle hat) untersuchen zu lassen.

Ganz ehrlich. Soweit kommt es noch. Ich hab schon zuviel Zeit mit diesen  .... verplempert.

Gruss again

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Zu den Telefonnumer habe ich was interessantes gefunden!

HFM, HAS, ATS, Digital Web

Rechnungen nicht bezahlen!

Nicht von Inkassobriefen einschüchtern lassen!

Wenn Sie von HFM (Hamburger Forderungsmanagement), HAS (Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme), ATS (Audiovisual Telecom Services) oder DWM (Digital Web Media) eine Rechnung über 49 € oder (meist) 69,95 € bekommen, zahlen Sie sie nicht. Lassen Sie sich nicht von nachfolgenden Mahn- und Inkassobriefen einschüchtern.

Den Verbraucherzentralen liegen inzwischen Hunderte von Beschwerden vor. Offenbar installiert sich beim Surfen im Internet ein (kostenloser) Dialer, der einen Anschluss zu einer normalen Festnetz-Nummer herstellt. Dieser "Anruf" wird von den genannten Firmen als Bestellung eines Abonnement für einen Monat "telefonische Unterhaltung" gewertet - dafür flattert dann die Rechnung ins Haus. Auf diese Weise kommt aber kein wirksamer Vertrag zustande. Sie brauchen daher nichts zu zahlen.

MFG

Dragon


----------



## uli1010 (27 Mai 2004)

*schon wieder*

Hallo,

uns ist das Selbe vor drei Wochen passiert. Einfach beim Einwählen ins Internet über T-online. Da war es die d.exe. Rechnung kam prompt, Ihr kennt das ja. Heute war es aber eine andere: sm.exe und 1(1).exe. Ansonsten lief alles ziemlich ähnlich ab. Mit den gleichen Herzen und so. Der Anruf nach der Adresse wird dann auch nicht lange auf sich warten lassen.
Hat sich noch jemand die neue "Version" eingefangen?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

Hi Uli,

Nein, den hab ich noch nicht, aber bitte sag mir wo ich den Dialer herbekomme, damit ich mit von der Parti bin. Alleine T-Online reicht nicht. von welcher Seite? Doch nicht von der Startseite von T-Online selbst????

Gruss Kurt

P.S. HfM, das sind doch die ...

_aus rechtlichen Gründen schon selbst editiert _


----------



## Anonymous (27 Mai 2004)

*Regulierungsbehörde*

Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) / Digital Web Media Ltd. (DWM)

Der Regulierungsbehörde liegen umfangreiche Rückmeldungen und Beschwerden von Verbrauchern über Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen der Unternehmen 

Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS), 
Digital Web Media Ltd.

vor, in denen für den Abschluss u.a. von Erotik-Abonnements im Internet ursprünglich 69,95 € in Rechnung gestellt werden. 

Aus gegebenem Anlass weist die RegTP darauf hin, dass kostenpflichtige Anwählprogramme (Dialer) bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden müssen und ausschließlich in der Gasse (0)9009 betrieben und angeboten werden dürfen. 


Die Nutzung von anderen Rufnummerngassen für Dialer, so etwa die Nutzung von geographischen Rufnummern (z.B. 069/42 72 69 98 - siehe auch Presseerklärung der RegTP vom 02.03.2004) ist nicht zulässig. 


In derartigen Fällen besteht nach Rechtsauffassung der Regulierungsbehörde kein Anspruch des Rechnungsstellers auf Zahlung und keine Verpflichtung des Rechnungsempfängers, derartige Forderungen zu begleichen. Der RegTP ist bislang noch kein Fall bekannt geworden, in dem die Versender derartiger Rechnungen bzw. Mahnungen versucht hätten, die geltend gemachten Beträge gerichtlich einzutreiben.

Die RegTP prüft derzeit, ob und welche Maßnahmen ergriffen werden können. Über ggf. eingeleitete Maßnahmen wird auch auf dieser Homepage berichtet werden. 

Mit Blick auf das stark angestiegene Beschwerdeaufkommen - allein in den letzten 14 Tagen mehrere tausend Anfragen oder Beschwerden - bitten wir Sie um Verständnis, dass wir Ihnen derzeit nur diese allgemeinen Informationen geben können. Bereits eingegangene Anfragen werden beantwortet, die Bearbeitung jedes Einzelfalles wird dabei jedoch längere Zeit beanspruchen. Wir danken für Ihr Verständnis.

Das Verwaltungsgericht Köln hat mit Beschluss vom 26.04.2004 im vorläufigen Rechtsschutzverfahren einen Antrag des Unternehmens Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme abgelehnt, mit dem diese sich gegen das von der Reg TP ausgesprochene Verbot der Rechnungslegung wandte. In seinem Beschluss teilt das Gericht die Rechtsauffassung der Reg TP, dass bei dem praktizierten Geschäftsmodell, für das das Unternehmen Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme die Rechnungslegung vorgenommen hat, keine zivilrechtlich durchsetzbaren Forderungen entstanden sind. 

Einen Link zur Pressemitteilung des Verwaltungsgericht Köln finden Sie hier:

http://www.vg-koeln.nrw.de/presse/pressem/2004/p040428.htm


----------



## Anonymous (28 Mai 2004)

*DWML*

Die *Digital Web Media Ltd.* im Wandel der Zeit! Seit einigen Tagen erhalten Betroffene nun Rechungen direkt von dieser englischen Firma. Der Bezug nach Hamburg schwindet - auch gibt es kaum noch Parallelen zur HAS GmbH, außer man hatte vorher schon mal was davon gehört/gelesen (z. B. hier).

Die Anschrift ist nun folgendes Postfach:

Digital Web Media Limited
BCM BOX 3386
London WC1N3XX
England
Der Überweisungsträger enthält nicht mehr die Daten einer deutschen Bank sondern ist jetzt ein EU-Standard Überweisungsträger - eine Auslandsüberweisung an ein (evtl. englisches) Konto, unter Verwendung der IBAN-Nr.: GB80BARC20199557753411 und dem SWIFT-Code: BARCGB22. Nur der Preis von 69,95 € ist gleich geblieben.

Frage an das Forum: soll man dieser Rechung tatsächlich noch widersprechen und einen Brief nach England senden? Was kostet ein Einschreiben dorthin?
DWML hat an (fast) alles gedacht - 0185er Tel./Fax Nummern stehen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobra11 (28 Mai 2004)

*Beitrag im MDR*

Hallo liebe HFM-Geschädigte und Genervte!

Gestern Abend kam ein interessanter Bericht über unsere "Freunde" :bash: Im MDR ein Fall für Escher.
Nachzulesen unter www.mdr.de/escher/1401795.html 

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## galdikas (28 Mai 2004)

*Re: DWML*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die *Digital Web Media Ltd.* im Wandel der Zeit!
> Die Anschrift ist nun folgendes Postfach:
> 
> Digital Web Media Limited
> ...




BCM BOX 3386
London WC1N3XX
England

*BCM British Monomarks Ltd*





 Monomark House, 
 27 Old Gloucester Street, 
 London WC1N 3XX





 *** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





The British Monomark Postal Service was established in 1925  by arrangement with the General 
Post Office. Since then we  have built up a unique reputation for handling personal and  business 
communications. We are proud to have established  a royal and loyal service 
to all our customers.

British Monomarks will forward your mail however often, every day, week, month...if you
require. Alternatively we can keep your mail for you until you collect it. And of course, you
may change your instructions as often as you like. 

If you require your mail immediately we can scan your letters and e-mail or fax them on to
 you as soon as we receive them. Important documents are a priority, receive SMS alerts
 when your mail arrives (optional extra). 
http://www.britishmonomarks.co.uk/


----------



## Der Jurist (28 Mai 2004)

@ Gal

Du hast eine klassische Briefkasten-Firma" enttarnt. Steuerrechtler wissen jetzt, was ich meíne.


BCM British Monomarks Ltd Monomark House, 27 Old Gloucester Street, 
London WC1N 3XX heißt der Inhaber des Briefkastens, den Digital Web Media Limited, BCM BOX 3386, London WC1N3XX, England, nutzt.

Wenn aber in London der Briefkasten ist, wo ist dann der Sitz der tatsächlichen Geschäftsleitung?


----------



## Reducal (28 Mai 2004)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn aber in London der Briefkasten ist, wo ist dann der Sitz der tatsächlichen Geschäftsleitung?


...na in Spanien bei der Sabisand Holding S.L. bzw. der Sun Infomedia S.L., beide auf Mallorca. Ein bischen wird aber berstimmt auch in Hamburg (und Umgebung) abgewickelt. Die Briefe werden z. B. direkt von einer beauftagten Firma hergestellt und versendet (siehe Poststempel). Der Auftrag kommt natürlich längst nicht mehr mit der Briefpost dorthin und der Auftraggeber ist auch meistens in D.


----------



## galdikas (28 Mai 2004)

*Re: DWML*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Der *Digital Web Media Ltd.* ..... Überweisungsträger .... ist .... ein EU-Standard Überweisungsträger - eine Auslandsüberweisung an ein (evtl. englisches) Konto, unter Verwendung der
> IBAN-Nr.: GB80BARC20199557753411 und dem SWIFT-Code: BARCGB22.



Diese internationale IBAN-Nummer ist (nach dem bankspezifischen Verfahren) aus den Daten des folgenden Kontos gebildet:

Bank Sort Code: 20-19-95
Account-No.:  57753411
( Quelle: Generate IBAN for Inbound Payments )

Dieses Konto wird geführt in (einer der sechs Chelmsforder Filialen) der

*Barclays Bank plc* 
2, High Street 
Chelmsford Essex 
CM1 1BE 
Tel: 01245 543000 
( eMail: https://ibank.barclays.co.uk/fp/1_2d/online/1,,FeedbackForm,00.html
"Are you a Barclays customer?"  --> YES --> 20-19-95  )

gal.


----------



## schmidda125 (29 Mai 2004)

*Inkassoschreiben*

Hi alle Zusammen!!
Hab auch so ein nettes Inkassoschreiben bekommen (und zwar schon 4 Stück an der Zahl!!). So alles schön und gut jedoch waren jetzt schon die Herren vom Gericht bei mir und wollten eben mal 49.- € pfänden und auch noch die ganzen Bearbeitungsgebühren für die ganze Sch... Mist! :evil:  Naja ok ich hab denen erzählt das ich Strafanzeige ertattet habe und dass da ermittlungen wegen Betrugs liefen. Das haben auch die Herren eingesehen und zogen in Frieden ihrer Wege. Und nun hab ich seit 2,5 Wochen nichts merh von Hamburg, Sevillia oder London gehört.
Eure Meinung zählt jetzt:
Glaubt ihr ich habs überstanden??
Oder kommt das dicke Ende noch??

MfG

schmidda125


----------



## haudraufundschluss (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: Inkassoschreiben*



			
				schmidda125 schrieb:
			
		

> So alles schön und gut jedoch waren jetzt schon die Herren vom Gericht bei mir und wollten eben mal 49.- € pfänden und auch noch die ganzen Bearbeitungsgebühren für die ganze Sch...



Wenn Du jetzt noch erklärst, wie das so ganz ohne vollstreckbaren Titel funktionieren soll, wären wir einen entscheidenden Schritt weiter.


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Mai 2004)

schmidda125 schrieb:
			
		

> So alles schön und gut jedoch waren jetzt schon die Herren vom Gericht
> bei mir und wollten eben mal 49.- € pfänden



merkwürden, merkwürden, wie sahen die Herren denn aus?  mit Schlapphut und Knarre im Halfter  :bandit 
Gerichtsvollzieher ohne vollstreckbaren Titel und im Mehrfachpack, au weia , wem willst 
du denn den Bären aufbinden....

erzähl die  Räubergeschichten  woanders  oder bring Belege für deine Abenteuerstories....

cp


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Firma MDI S.L, Asunciún 6, Sevilla*

Hallo ich habe heute eine Quittung von dieser Firma erhalten, was soll ich jetzt machen? Das war doch auf jeden Fall illegal oder nicht? Mit diesem Dialer habe ich nichts am Hut. Soll ich Anzeige erstatten? Oder einfach nicht zahlen


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958

.


----------



## sascha (29 Mai 2004)

> Oder kommt das dicke Ende noch??



Ich glaub, es kommt noch. Die nächsten Herren haben keine Schlapphüte mehr, sondern einen weißen Wagen mit Blaulicht oben drauf und eine Jacke dabei, die man verkehrt herum anzieht. Denen würde ich ganz genau erklären, was Du erlebt hast. Wenn sie dann nicht ebenfalls "ihrer Wege ziehen", erleichtert das zumindest die Diagnose.


----------



## uli1010 (29 Mai 2004)

*Schon wieder*

"Nein, den hab ich noch nicht, aber bitte sag mir wo ich den Dialer herbekomme, damit ich mit von der Parti bin. Alleine T-Online reicht nicht. von welcher Seite? Doch nicht von der Startseite von T-Online selbst????"


Hallo Kurt,

es passierte wirklich beide Male beim Starten über die T-Online-Seite. Ab und zu öffnete sich in den letzten Wochen ein Pop-Up-Fenster, mit "ntsearch.com" oben dran. Das haben wir jedes Mal sofort geschlossen. Bei den beiden Malen mit dem "Dialer" musste ich kurz vom PC weg und konnte somit das Pop-Up-Fenster nicht schließen. Als ich wieder am PC war hatte ich auch schon den Bildschirm voller Fenster, darunter das schwarze mit "Downloading Content", das zweite Mal mit "Online Content", es war unser Media Player geöffnet und unser zweites T-online, welches wir nie benutzten (5.0) war gestartet. Ich kann´s mir nur so erklären, dass es mit diesem Pop-Up-Fenster zusammenhängt, da dies die einzigsten beiden Male war, wo ich diese nicht sofort wegklicken konnte.

Übrigens kam gestern unsere Telefonrechnung mit Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Bei uns wählte sich das erste Mal folgende Nummer: 01938775071 über nexnet.de (dtms AG) an. Eine andere Nummer als die bisher bekannte 069......

Heute kam auch schon das erwartete Schreiben der HFM mit dem schwarz/weiß-Bildschirmausdruck von den angeblich besuchten Seiten.

Ich sehe der ganzen Sache gelassen entgegen, kann aber durchaus verstehen, dass es manch einer, alleine wegen dieses Bildschirmausdrucks, mit der Angst zu tun bekommt. Zahlt bloß nicht, auch wenn Ihr Euch etwa "ertappt" fühlt, wg event. besuchter Seiten!


----------



## Reducal (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: Schon wieder*



			
				uli1010 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns wählte sich das erste Mal folgende Nummer: 01938775071 über nexnet.de (dtms AG) an. Eine andere Nummer als die bisher bekannte 069......


Nur damit hier nichts durcheinander kommt - die 069er Einwahl wird von der HAS verwendet. In Sachen HFM steht hier im Thread schon folgendes auf der Seite 8 - die 0193er Nummer ist bereits abgeschaltet und die 1,20 € incl. MwSt kann man auch ggü. dem Telefonprovider und der DTMS AG besteiten - dafür wird es kein Mahnwesen geben!


			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Bislang sind durch die HFM-Aktivitäten über Dänemark folgende Nummern bekannt geworden:
> 
> 
> 08001011789
> ...


----------



## Chrinic (29 Mai 2004)

*HFM GmbH*

Hallo,

ich bin auch ein Opfer. Mittlerweile hat man mir mit dem Inkassobüro und dem Rechtsanwalt gedroht. Eine Mahnung folgte diesem Schreibnen zwei Tage später. Was soll ich jetzt tun?


----------



## technofreak (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM GmbH*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958

tf


----------



## Iguana (29 Mai 2004)

*HFM GmbH*

Hallo...tja, nun gehöre auch ich zum Kreise der Betroffenen. Habe mich hier schon etwas "schlau-gelesen" und werde jetzt wohl erst mal dieses Musterschreiben an die Fa.HFM schicken. Muss/kann/soll ich nochwas tun? Hat irgendjemand noch weitere Tipps für einen "Anfänger" ? :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Kurze Frage*

Tag alle Zusammen!!
Vielleicht hab ichs überlesen, aber ich frag trotzdem:
Hat jemand von euch die Adresse von der Regulierungsbehörde (Nicht die Internetadresse!)?

Danke schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Mai 2004)

*Re: HFM GmbH*

Mensch Junge du musst lesen, lesen und weiter lesen!!
Steht alles in den voranstehenden Seiten!


----------



## Dino (30 Mai 2004)

Oder schau mal in das Impressum der RegTP-Seite...


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*Die ham se doch nich mehr alle...*

Hab auch die lustige Reihe der HFM-Rechnungen und Mahnungen erhalten bis die Woche jetzt die Version mit dem Screenshot der Seite kam, wo ich angeblich besätigt haben soll.

Um gegen die Machenschaften vorzugehen ohne das man selber noch auf seinem Rechner die fragwürdige d.exe hat oder einen Screenshot des Programms:
die leifern den Beweiß gegen sich selbst doch praktisch frei Haus, denn wenn die Einwahl wirklich durch den klick auf "Weiter" direkt bestätigt wird, ist das keine rechtmäßige Bestätigung für einen solchen Dienst. Seit einigen Monaten gilt nämlich das Gesetz, dass Dialer und Verbindungsprogramme für das Internet mit einem 3  fachen "OK" bestätigt werden müssen. Das "OK" muss jewails per Hand eingegeben werden! Da ja wohl keiner hier so bload is haben die doch gar keine Chance oder?

Ich werde alle weiteren Rechnungen, Mahnbescheide usw. mal auf mich zu kommen lassen. Hab auch schon mal bei HFM angerufen. Ein netter *hust* Herr meldete sich. Ich schilderte die Vorgehensweise und forderte am Telefon den Typ auf Stellung zu der ganzen Geschichte zu nehmen. Darauf hin wies er jedes weitere Wissen über die Dienstleitung ab. HFM wäre ja nur beauftragt von einem Dienstanbieter das Geld einzuholen. Das Gespräch artete in eine etwas wüstere Beschimpfung meiner Seits aus, da ich echt sauer war was der so von sich gegeben hat. Zwischen drin merkte ich wie im Hintergrund eine weitere Person lauthalz lachte. Ich habe den Typ dann unter Androhung rechtlicher Schritte aufgefordert jede weitere schriftliche Forderung zu unterlassen und habe mich verabschiedet. Man hat mich wohl nich ganz ernst genommen. Ich würde seh gern mit euch (alle HFM-Opfer) ne kleine Community erstellen um dann zu überlegen wie man gegen sowas vorgehen kann, denn anscheinend nimmt das so schnell kein Ende. Ein intelligenter PC-Nutzer bezahlt nartürlich nich doch was ist mit denen die Wirklich Angst bekommen und die Leute auch noch bezahlt. Ich würde sagen so ne Community wäre echt ma ganz geil. Hab schon einige Idenn wie wir denen mal auf die Schliche kommen könne. Z.B. könnte man mit den Medien arbeiten. Sendungen wie "Bizz", "Stern TV" bringen doch immer son Betrugkram. Die Medien haben dann auch ganz andere Mittel als der Privatanwender die Betrüger zu finden. Also wer Interesse daran hat weiter Informationen zu bekommen bzw. auch selber was zu tun gegen die schon echt dreisten Betrüger, der soll sich mal bei mir melden. Können ja auch mal so ein Newsletter erstellen, das die Opfer auf den neusten Stand bringt.

so long 
Michi

_Bitte mal die NUBs lesen(Mailadresse gelöscht und ICQ-Nummer gelöscht)
Smigel_


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Dann nehmt zumindest mal Stellung in diesem Forum zu meinen Ideen wenn ich schon keine Kontakte aufbauen darf^^


----------



## Heiko (30 Mai 2004)

Du darfst nach Herzenslust Kontakte aufbauen.
Wir wollen Dir nur massenhaften Penis-Enlargement-Spam ersparen, der sich faktisch nicht vermeiden lässt, wenn Du Deine Mailadresse hier veröffentlichst.
Und zudem: etwas Geduld wäre angebracht. Unsere Unmengen an bezahlten Fragenbeantwortern sind aktuell etwas überlastet. Deswegen sind wir auf Freiwillige angewiesen, die Deine Frage kostenlos beantworten. Und die haben extrem seltsame Arbeitszeiten... 

PS: Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten.

Und: IANAL


----------



## BenTigger (30 Mai 2004)

Hi DaMischi,

Melde dich im Forum an, dann kannst du auch im Forum *P*ersönliche *N*achrichten versenden und empfangen. Darüber kannst du dann jederzeit Kontakte knüpfen. Nur nicht offen im Forum, wo wir nicht prüfen können, ob es wirklich du bist. Bei PN ist es jedem selbst überlassen, wem er welche Kontaktpunkte übergibt.


----------



## Reducal (30 Mai 2004)

DaMischi schrieb:
			
		

> Dann nehmt zumindest mal Stellung in diesem Forum zu meinen Ideen wenn ich schon keine Kontakte aufbauen darf^^


@DaMischi - Deine Ideen werden hier im Forum und seinen verschiedenen Threads bereits teilweise umgesetzt. Hier sind alle Informationen gepostet, man muss sich nur die Zeit nehmen das Ganze zu lesen. Den Newsletter findest Du hier auch zeitnah angelegt, wenngleich den der Einzelne in der Art abfragen muss, dass er sich hier im Forum informiert.


			
				DaMischi schrieb:
			
		

> Hab schon einige Idenn wie wir denen mal auf die Schliche kommen könne. Z.B. könnte man mit den Medien arbeiten. Sendungen wie "Bizz", "Stern TV" bringen doch immer son Betrugkram. Die Medien haben dann auch ganz andere Mittel als der Privatanwender die Betrüger zu finden. Also wer Interesse daran hat weiter Informationen zu bekommen bzw. auch selber was zu tun gegen die schon echt dreisten Betrüger, der soll sich mal bei mir melden. Können ja auch mal so ein Newsletter erstellen, das die Opfer auf den neusten Stand bringt.



Das mit den Beweisen, die von der HFM oder deren angeblichen Kunden MDI S.L. auf den Rechnern hinterlassen werden, ist schlichtweg sinnarm - auf den Rechnern der Geschädigten gibt es zwar unter Umständen Dateien oder sonstige Fragmente, diese ergeben jedoch kein Ganzes um einen Betrug nachweisen zu können. Da müssen andere Hebel angesetzt werden und deshalb kann jedem, der sich durch diese HFM-Kiste betrogen fühlt, nur empfohlen werden, eine Anzeige bei der StA Hamburg zu erstatten. Diese kann auch dadurch erfolgen, dass der Geschädigte zu seiner örtlich zuständigen Polizei geht und dort den Vorgang meldet.
Zu beachten bleibt aber trotzdem - die Behörden kümmern sich nicht um die Einstellung des Rechnungs-, Mahn- und Inkassowesens - hier muss der Betroffene selbst schauen, wie er zurecht kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*"Sachbeschädigung?"*

Liegt da nicht auch eine Art von Sachbeschädigung oder ähnlichem vor? Wäre doch in dem Fall auch "Anzeigenswert"....


----------



## DaMischi (31 Mai 2004)

So hab mich ma angemeldet. Die ganze nette Geschichte mit dem Anzeigen bei der Polizei ist ja gut und schön doch scheint es mir so, dass sich auch die Maßnahmen der Polizei im Sand verlaufen. HFM is ja auch nich das erste "Unternehmen", dass son Scheiss macht.

Eigentlich müsste man sich doch gar nich drumm kümmern, wenn man immer Wiederspruch einlegt bei allem was die schicken, bis das ein Ende hat. Aber ich finde es wäre eine ungemeine Befriedigung, diese anscheinend minder bemittelten Leute einfach mal zu stellen, sie in die Lage zu bringen wirklich Stellung zu nehmen. Einfach auch mal diese Personen zu sehen und denen mal was erzählen. Das ist der einzige Reiz der mich überhaupt treibt hier so viel zu schreiben und mich aufzuregen.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*HFM-Rechnungen*

Hallo

bei mir ist das gleiche passiert und ich hab hier mal ein paar Paragraphen, die evtl. Wirkung zeigen könnten. Ich hab sie von jemandem aus einem anderen Forum zum gleichen Thema.

"ich habe ein Fax an die Nr. 040/41166740 (Fa. HFM) geschickt,
dass ich Anzeige bei der Staatsanwaltschaft wegen Datenveränderung § 303 a StGB, Computersabotage § 303 StGB,
Computerbetrug § 263 a StGB, Verstoß gegen MWD-Gesetz, Verstoß
gegen Vfg. 54/2003 der RegTP, Verstoß gegen § 46 b Telekommunikationsgesetz und Verstoß gegen § 43 b Abs. 5 dito
gegen ihre Fa. gestellt habe und daß ich meinen Computer der
Kripo zur Verfügung gestellt habe.
Das war am 6. Mai 2004. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Ich war bei 
der 3. Mahnung mit Androhung Inkasso."

Für weitere Infos bin ich sehr dankbar, da man bei so viel Dreistigkeit echt sprachlos wird.

Moni


----------



## coolhand (1 Juni 2004)

*An die Einschreiber*

Moin und zunächst mal danke für dieses Forum. Hat mir doch wieder etwas Mut gemacht, nachdem ich am Samstag auch Mitglied im "Club HFM" wurde. Mal zum Einschreiben: Macht Ihr bei einem Postfach Einschreiben/Einwurf?? Wäre eigentlich logisch oder? Oder reines Einschreiben - was wohl aber im Resultat das gleiche Ergebnis hätte...


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Hallo coolhand

ist eigentlich egal. Ich habe ein Einschreiben mit Rückschein geschickt. Rückschein wurde unvollständig ausgefüllt und ist daher wertlos :-( 

Würde heute Einwurfeinschreiben schicken.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

Hi, bei den ganzen Einschreiben mit und ohne Rückschein, des Rechercheaufwandes und sonstige Kosten, stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ob man die einem enstandenen Kosten geltend machen sollte und kann.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2004)

*Digital Web/ gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid*

Hallo,


bin gerade beim ersten Mahnbescheid angelangt. Bei der Anzeige hat man
mir gesagt, dass ich erst beim gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid aktiv werden muss. Da ich aber in den  Urlaub will: hat jemand von Euch Kenntniss, dass diese "Firma" soweit überhaupt geht?

MFG

Martin


----------



## technofreak (1 Juni 2004)

*Re: Digital Web/ gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid*



			
				Martin schrieb:
			
		

> hat jemand von Euch Kenntniss, dass diese "Firma" soweit überhaupt geht?



Bisher ist nichts in dieser Richtung bekannt geworden

tf


----------



## Soni (1 Juni 2004)

Guten Tag zusammen,
ich danke euch, das ihr in Bezug auf den dreißten Fall der Digital Web Media/HFM GmbH helfen könnt, ich bin ebenfalls betroffen und außerdem das erste mal in Gefahr durch einen solchen Dailer geschädigt zu werden deshalb möchte ich schnellstmöglich reagieren und hierzu einige Fragen an euch stellen (die möglicherweise meinen Beobachtungen auf den letzten 10 Seiten nicht aufgetaucht sind)
...

und zwar steht in dem von euch genannten Musterbrief:
Versuchen Sie mithilfe eines Dialer-Suchprogramms Spuren der Aktivitäten dieser
Firma/Firmen auf Ihrem Rechner zu rekonstruieren und zu dokumentieren 

1. Ich suche nun schon überall rum aber fand bisher kein entsprechendes Program um festzustellen, wann bzw wie der Dailer mich erwischt hat.

2. Habe ich es dann richtig verstanden, das ich parallel einen Brief an die
Digital Web Media/HFM GmbH und einen Brief an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post schicken soll indem ich jene edierte Mustertexte stehen habe und dann auf die wahrscheinliche Mahnung nicht 
eingehe und dann...?

ich bitte alle, die diese Fragen gelesen haben sich kurz damit auseinander setzen und mir unbedingt sagen was ich zu tun habe, sonst stecke ich fest und hab ein Problem (auch mit meiner Mutter).^^°


----------



## jupp11 (1 Juni 2004)

Soni schrieb:
			
		

> ich bitte alle, die diese Fragen gelesen haben sich kurz damit auseinander
> setzen und mir unbedingt sagen was ich zu tun habe,


meinst du nicht, daß das ein bißchen übertrieben ist?  Bisher haben de facto  alle, die sich an dem 
Leitfaden orientiert haben, damit zurechtgefunden 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958

j.


----------



## Soni (1 Juni 2004)

tschuldige aber ich bin ein Newbian auf diesem Gebiet desegen möchte ich bei der Hand genommen werden
wie auch immer brauche ich jenes Program um Dailer-Aktivitäten zurückverfolgen zu können

angeblich wurde mein Abo am 15.5.04 abgewickelt und nun möchte ich versuchen herrauszufinden wo und wie ich das angeblich gemacht haben soll, bzw der Dailer es gemacht hat, damit ich dies in meinem Schreiben an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post erwähnen kann.


----------



## sascha (1 Juni 2004)

> tschuldige aber ich bin ein Newbian auf diesem Gebiet desegen möchte ich bei der Hand genommen werden



An die Hand nehmen kann dich allenfalls ein Berater der Verbraucherzentrale oder ein Anwalt. Bei uns musst Du dich schon mit den allgemeinen schriftlichen Tipps zufrieden geben - so wie Hunderttausende andere auch...


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

*HFM GmbH - Adresse*

wie ich gelesen habe, versendet HFM nunmehr Mahnbescheide. Aus der Rubrik "Antragsteller" müssten sich die ladunsfähige Anschrift sowie die Vertretungsberechtigten ergeben.

Auf dem Briefpapier ist nur ein Postfach angegeben, so dass die Daten durchaus interessant wären.

Hat jemand eine Klage gegen HFM eingereicht?


----------



## uli1010 (2 Juni 2004)

*Mahnbescheide*

Dass HFM nun Mahnbescheide verschickt habe ich noch mitgekriegt. Ich bin ja selbst erst bei der Rechnung und einem weiteren Anschreiben mit angeblichem Bildschirmausdruck. Aber wenn dann der Mahnbescheid endlich kommt, wird es richtig lustig. Angst habe ich davor keine, denn in meinem Job habe ich mit diesen Angelegenheiten öfter zu tun. Allerdings stehe ich da auf der anderen Seite. Insofern weiß ich, dass ein Mahnbescheid erstmal gar nichts Schlimmes bedeuten muss. Mein Rat in diesem Fall wäre: Sicherheitshalber nochmal auf diesen Mahnbescheid Widerspruch einlegen. Somit muss die Angelegenheit von einem Gericht entschieden werden. Und da hat dann HFM wohl grössere Probleme mit der Beweislast, oder was denkt Ihr?


----------



## haudraufundschluss (2 Juni 2004)

*Re: Mahnbescheide*



			
				uli1010 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass HFM nun Mahnbescheide verschickt habe ich noch mitgekriegt.



Tatsächlich ist genau das noch nicht verifiziert worden.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2004)

*Re: Mahnbescheide*



			
				uli1010 schrieb:
			
		

> Dass HFM nun Mahnbescheide verschickt habe ich noch mitgekriegt



Wo soll das passiert sein? 

tf


----------



## DaMischi (2 Juni 2004)

Die beweislast für HFM ist sowieso erdrückend. Mein Freund hat eine Seite gefunden wo HFM ihr unwesen treibt.
auf www.....sk lassen sich Crackz für alle Programme suchen. Dabei bekommt man sehr viele verschiedene Seiten angeboten, die mit Werbung bepickt sind. Auf irgendeiner Seite (ich glaube die spanische Seite con Crackz, das würde zum Sitz der angeblichen Firma in Spanien passe), setzt sich dann ein Scribt in Gang, das binnen Sekunden einen Dialer downloaded und sofort startet. Der PC wählt sich aus dem Internet ab (zumindest bei Modem und ISDN) und geht mit einer eigenen Verbindung online. Die ist mit dem aktuellen 0190-Warner zu verhindern. Trotzdem geht man aber zwangsweise offline und eine kleines Herz ersdcheint unten Rechts in der Leiste. 
Ziehmlich dreist, wie ich meine. Wer das mal sehen will kann ja mal probieren diverse Sachen zu Suchen und dann auf den Unterpages, auf die .... verweist, etwas zu scrollen. Lange kann es nich dauern bis die aktion beginnt.
ACHTUNG NUR MIT 0190-Warner!!!

_url editiert , sieh NUB
für solche Links gibts das  Linkforum 
 tf/mod _


----------



## coolhand (2 Juni 2004)

Oder sind das nur die weiter vorne schon genannten Mahnungen, die keinen gerichtlichen Titel bedingen??


----------



## hegemon (2 Juni 2004)

Hallo!
Ich habe auch Post von HFM bekommen und werde Widerspruch gegen diese A... einlegen.
Das einzig unklare ist für mich aber, wie schicke ich ein Einschreiben an ein Postfach?????

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## beekaydee (3 Juni 2004)

*Bei mir war es nicht d.exe! Aber gefunden!*

Hallo Ihr "...[edit]..." der "HFM-...[edit]..."!

Ic habe mich an dem Orientierungsplan gehalten und wie ein Irrer nach dem d.exe gesucht. OHNE Erfolg.

Also bin ich die Programme nach und nach durchgegangen und habe ihn gefunden!!! Der [edit]-Dialer heißt "*sm.exe*"  bei mir. 

Eingefangen am 26.05.2004.

Und nun habe auch ich eine Rechnung aus der schönen Hansestadt bekommen und werde mich mal an diverse wichtige Stellen dort wenden...

Natürlich ist (zum Glück) alles sicher auf einer CD.

Kopf hoch!

_[Sind wir etwas ungehalten? Trotzdem bitte die Nutzungsregeln beachten - Dino]_


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*HFM []*

Hallo,
habe heute auch so eine Rechnung bekommen. Ich habe sogar mit einem der Herren gesprochen. Er wollte mich davon überzeugen, dass meine Kinder im Internet Sexseiten angeschaut und ein Abo bestellt haben.
Er riet mir sogar, einen Pop-up-Blocker zu intstallieren um mich davor zu schützen. Was für ein Hohn???!!!

Und ich bin tatsächlich fast darauf reingefallen und wollte schon bezahlen.
Meine Kinder haben jedoch alles abgestritten und so sind wir im Internet auf die Suche gegangen und fündig geworden.
Soll ich die Rechnung nicht einfach wegwerfen?
Gruß
Sandra : :cry:

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort im Betreff gelöscht]*


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Hallo Sandra



> Soll ich die Rechnung nicht einfach wegwerfen?



warum nicht, du musst ja nichts beweisen, sondern die. Hau weg die Sch* und Ruhe ist


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch das Digital Web Media Problem. Trotz Einspruch gegen die Forderung habe ich inzwischen die zweite Mahnung erhalten inclusive der Androhung, die Forderung würde bei Ausbleiben des Zahlungseingangs an eine Inkassofirma weitergegeben. Hat sich bei einem von Euch tatsächlich in dieser Sache schon so eine Firma gemeldet? Was tut man am besten, um sich nicht mit unangenehmen Inkassoleuten rumschlagen zu müssen?

WebMediaHasser


----------



## BenTigger (3 Juni 2004)

WebMediaHasser schrieb:
			
		

> Was tut man am besten, um sich nicht mit unangenehmen Inkassoleuten rumschlagen zu müssen?



Wenn DAS dein Hauptproblem ist, gibt es eine ganz ganz einfache Lösung.
Zahle und du hast keine Sorgen mit dem Inkassodienst.

Das mag jetzt etwas hart klingen, ist aber nicht so gemeint. Jeder muss für sich entscheiden, was er sich zumuten möchte.


----------



## Andi83 (4 Juni 2004)

Hi @ All

Heute hab ich jetzt auch so eine schöne Rechnung unserer Lieblingsfirma bekommen...  :evil: 

Hatte es schon fast erwartet, da ich auch mal dieses Herz in der Task-Leiste hatte obwohl ich keine dieser Erotikseiten besucht hatte.

Jedenfalls steht mir ja jetzt dieser ganze Kram mit Widerspruch usw. auch bevor.   
Da ich die ganzen Seiten des Forums bereits gelesen hab denke ich, ich weiß was ich zu tun hab, dennoch wollte ich noch mal alle Schritte von Anfang an durchgehen.
Somit bin ich mir sicher, dass ich alles korrekt mache und es gibt dann – falls meine Schilderung richtig ist – auch gleich eine komplette Anleitung.

Also:
1.	Ich fang mir diesen Dialer beim Surfen im Net ein
2.	Kurz danach bemerke ich ihn und entferne ihn (bereits geschehen! Oder war das doch ein Fehler? Ich hab das Forum erst danach entdeckt...)
3.	Ein paar Tage darauf flattert mir die Rechnung von HFM ins Haus
4.	Darauf lege ich erst mal Widerspruch (vorgefertigtes Schreiben) per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ein
5.	Danach flattern mir höchstwahrscheinlich noch einige Mahnungen und Drohungen der Firma selbst bzw. eines Inkassobüros ins Haus, die ich allerdings alle getrost Missachten und abheften kann
6.	Falls wirklich ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt widerspreche ich dem wiederum ohne Angabe von Gründen, daraufhin müsste die HFM ihre Ansprüche beweisen um sie bei mir geltend zu machen.

Falls ich mich betrogen vorkomme kann ich auch noch parallel dazu Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten.
Inwieweit muss ich dann meinen Rechner zur Beweissicherung abgeben bzw. ein Festplattenabbild abgeben?
So wie ich das bisher sehe bringt mir das ja wahrscheinlich eh nichts, da bei der Firma höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso nichts zu holen ist.
Jedoch bereitet mir das alles wieder einiges an Mehraufwand und außerdem möchte ich auch auf meinen Rechner nicht für einige Zeit verzichten müssen.

Und noch was: Wenn ich rechtsschutzversichert bin kann ich das ganze doch wahrscheinlich auch meinem Anwalt übergeben, der dann alles weitere für mich erledigt. Damit dürfte das Ganze dann 1. rechtlich auf alle Fälle sicher sein und 2. dürften für mich dann nicht mal die Kosten für das Einschreiben anfallen oder?

Gruß Andi


----------



## Teleton (4 Juni 2004)

Wenn Deine Rechtschutzversicherung Deckung erteilt lass Deinen Anwalt sich mit der Gegenseite auseinandersetzen.

Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Andi83 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ich die ganzen Seiten des Forums bereits gelesen hab denke ich, ich weiß was ich zu tun hab, dennoch wollte ich noch mal alle Schritte von Anfang an durchgehen.


ja, mach das


> Falls ich mich betrogen vorkomme kann ich auch noch parallel dazu Anzeige bei der Polizei erstatten.
> Inwieweit muss ich dann meinen Rechner zur Beweissicherung abgeben bzw. ein Festplattenabbild abgeben?
> So wie ich das bisher sehe bringt mir das ja wahrscheinlich eh nichts, da bei der Firma höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso nichts zu holen ist.


bei einer Anzeige ist für dich persönlich eh nichts zu holen (ausser der inneren Befriedigung), oder hoffst du auf belohnung?   


> Jedoch bereitet mir das alles wieder einiges an Mehraufwand und außerdem möchte ich auch auf meinen Rechner nicht für einige Zeit verzichten müssen.


Dann lass es doch. Ich denke die Menge der Anzeigen beschleunigt das Verfahren nicht. Und erhöht auch nicht das Strafmass, wenn das Urteil gefällt wird.

Ricky


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Servus!
Ich bin auch nicht von den Anschuldigungen verschont geblieben, Kostenpflichtige Serviceleistungen von HFM in Anspruch genommen zu haben.

Hab alles so gemacht, wie es im Leitfaden steht!
- Wiederspruch
- Anzeige 
- Mitteilung an Regulierungsbehörde

Bin echt mal gespannt wie des noch weiter geht!

Gruß Fabse


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Juni 2004)

Also die angefügte Einladung zur Annahme einer Serviceleistung habe ich nicht in Anspruch genommen... Wie käme ich auch dazu? Aber ein netter Versuch... [...] 

zum Schmunzeln auch der Werbespruch der holländischen hoster:



			
				peweb schrieb:
			
		

> STAY ONLINE TO BE (IN)VISIBLE!


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

Der Leitfaden für Betroffene wurde heute ergänzt. Insbesondere wurde die Pressemitteilung der Polizei Ratzeburg vom 4. Juni aufgenommen, die zu den HFM/DWML-Rechnungen wörtlich erklärt: "Eine strafrechtliche Relevanz im Sinne des Betruges ist erkennbar. Die Polizei warnt vor der Nutzung entsprechender Seiten oder Links. Die Rechnungen sollten nicht bezahlt werden."

cu,

Sascha


----------



## Schillers Räuber (5 Juni 2004)

*Presseerklärung Polizei Ratzeburg*

Wo ist die Presseerklärung im vollen Wortlaut zu finden? Ich habe eine Inkassoforderung von der "Nesa" bekommen und möchte die gern neben der vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln und dem Schreiben der Reg TP beilegen.


----------



## sascha (5 Juni 2004)

*Re: Presseerklärung Polizei Ratzeburg*



			
				Schillers Räuber schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist die Presseerklärung im vollen Wortlaut zu finden? Ich habe eine Inkassoforderung von der "Nesa" bekommen und möchte die gern neben der vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln und dem Schreiben der Reg TP beilegen.



http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=563251


----------



## joerchenbaul (6 Juni 2004)

*Der Mahnbescheid*

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die HAS - nachdem Sie wie in meinem Falles - die Nesa Inkasso GmbH mit der Eintreibung der nicht berechtigten Forderung beauftragt hat nun bald mit einem Mahnbescheid daher kommen wird.
Ich habe mich daher vorsorglich mit diesem Thema (gerichtliches Mahnverfahren und den Fristen für Widerspruch) auseinander gesetzt. Über Googel konnte ich mich umfassend "Schlau machen" und sehe nun der Zukunft gelassen entgegen.  
Ich kann allen Betroffenen nur empfehlen dies auch zu  tun. Es muß dann anders reagiert werden, als einfach liegen lassen! 0


----------



## Dino (6 Juni 2004)

Klar, spätestens dann, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid eintrudelt, ist handeln angesagt. Siehe Leitfaden Punkt 8.
Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erzeugt bei vielen zunächst einmal Respekt, jedoch sollte man sich den Mahnbescheid genau durchlesen. daraus geht nämlich hervor, dass seitens des Gerichtes nicht geprüft wurde, ob die Ansprüche berechtigt sind.


----------



## Counselor (6 Juni 2004)

Dino schrieb:
			
		

> Ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid erzeugt bei vielen zunächst einmal Respekt, jedoch sollte man sich den Mahnbescheid genau durchlesen. daraus geht nämlich hervor, dass seitens des Gerichtes nicht geprüft wurde, ob die Ansprüche berechtigt sind.


Bei mir erzeugen unbegründete Mahnbescheide hohen Respekt. Hohen Respekt gegenüber meinem Heimatamtsgericht. Deswegen kreuze ich dann immer die Felder mit dem Widerspruch an und lasse das Mahngericht wissen, dass ich gerne die Abgabe an mein Heimatamtsgericht hätte, damit es den Anspruch gründlich prüft.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> und lasse das Mahngericht wissen, dass ich gerne die Abgabe an mein Heimatamtsgericht hätte, damit es den Anspruch gründlich prüft.



wie macht man das und hat man Anspruch darauf?

Kurti


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Kurt schrieb:
			
		

> Counselor schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=1986


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*HFM*

Hallo zusammen,
gehöre jetzt auch zu den Betroffenen, mein Sohnemann hat ohne es zu merken 1:00:08 über 0045.. usw. sich einwählen lassen.
Habe gemäß Eurer Hilfe Dateien gefunden und erste  Sicherungen vorgenommen.
Der Widerspruch wird morgen verschickt und den ISDN Dialer-Blocker wird morgen bei Conrad bestellt.
Recht herzlichen Dank an alle die an der Erstellung dieser Info Seiten beigetragen haben.
Mal sehen wie´s weiter geht.
Grüßle Axel


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

Hallo Zusammen,
habe auch eine schöne Rechnung über 69,95 € von Digital Web Media Limited bekommen. Interessant ist, dass der Firmensitz in England ist und in der Verbraucherinformation auf der Rückseite der Rechnung steht, dass der Gerichtsstand London ist und ausschließlich englisches Recht gilt. Soll ich auch dagegen mit einem Einspruch vorgehen und diesen dann nach England schicken oder was mache ich nun???


----------



## technofreak (7 Juni 2004)

Lino schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist, dass der Firmensitz in England ist und in der Verbraucherinformation auf der Rückseite der Rechnung steht, dass der Gerichtsstand London ist und ausschließlich englisches Recht gilt.



Wenn möglich scan das doch mal und poste das als Attatchment (anonymisiert) 

tf


----------



## wibu (7 Juni 2004)

> Interessant ist, dass der Firmensitz in England ist und in der Verbraucherinformation auf der Rückseite der Rechnung steht, dass der Gerichtsstand London ist und ausschließlich englisches Recht gilt.



Vor einigen Tagen habe ich bei einem Bekannten eine Rechnung von DWM gesehen. Gerichtsstand war ebefalls London. Ich meine, es hätte nicht "ausschließlich englisches Recht" sondern "UN Handelsrecht" draufgestanden. Ich prüf das mal nach und melde mich wieder.

Gruß wibu


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*HFM GmbH Hamburg*

Hallo,
auch bei mir meldete sich diese dubiose Firma am 13.05.2004.
Habe den von der Verbraucherzentrale erstellten Brief verwendet, und auch alles weitere so gemacht, auch die Strafanzeige.
Habe nur noch ein Anschreiben mit der Seitenkopie bekommen und weiter bis jetzt nicht.
Habe der HFM aber auch in einem zusätzlichen Schreiben mitgeteilt das jedes weitere Schreiben mit einer Strafanzeige enden wird.

Gruss EUK


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*DWM*

Nachdem ich hier einiges gelesen habe und mehr wie erzürnt über die unverschämtheit der DWM bin, frage ich mich wie man den Computer....  das Handwerk legen kann.
Ich bin bewußt hier anonym hineingegangen und habe vor 
diesen Burschen ein b ißchen Feuer zu bereiten.

Gibt es eigentlich einen Ansprechpartner der Polizei für solche Mißstände im Internet?

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich dies zur Anzeige bringen werde und werde auch als weiter informationsquelle für die Kripo diese Forum ansprechen!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert tf/mod_


----------



## Dino (7 Juni 2004)

Hmm...dabei erschließt sich mir aber nicht, weshalb Du...





> ...bewußt hier anonym hineingegangen...


...bist. :roll:


----------



## wibu (8 Juni 2004)

*wibu*

Auszug aus den AGB´s von DWM, die nennen das aber Verbraucherinformation:
--
"Gerichtsstand ist London, es gilt ausschließlich englisches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts, sofern sich nicht aus verbraucherschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften des internationalen Privatrechts etwas Abweichendes ergibt. Weitere Verhaltenskodizies gelten nicht. Weitere Sprachen stehen insbesondere für den Vertragsschluss nicht zur Verfügung. Sollte eine dieser Bestimmungen unwirksam sein, so wird dadurch die Wirksamkeit dieser Bedingungen im übrigen nicht berührt, unwirksame Bestimmungen werden durch eine Bestimmung ersetzt, die dem wirtschaftlichen Ziel möglichst nahe kommt. Nebenabreden bedürfen der Schriftform und der Unterschrift des Geschäftsführers."
--

Gruß wibu


----------



## coolhand (8 Juni 2004)

Das ist interssant: eine "wirtschaftliche" Salvatorische Klausel??? Gibts sowas??


----------



## Counselor (8 Juni 2004)

coolhand schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist interssant: eine "wirtschaftliche" Salvatorische Klausel??? Gibts sowas??


Gegeben hats sowas schon öfters. Nur wirksam war es nicht (jedenfalls nach deutschem Recht).


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2004)

*Re: wibu*



			
				DWM schrieb:
			
		

> "Gerichtsstand ist London, es gilt ausschließlich englisches Recht unter Ausschluss des UN-Kaufrechts, sofern sich nicht aus verbraucherschutzrechtlichen Vorschriften des internationalen Privatrechts etwas Abweichendes ergibt.



Hmm, dann sollte man mal die Leute von BBC Watchdog drauf ansprechen oder von der  ICSTIS


----------



## Anonymous (9 Juni 2004)

*HFM - Rechnungen*

Wie muß denn bitte so ein Widerspruch mit Einschr. /Rückschein formuliert werden? Kann mir da einer von Euch bitte behilflich sein ? 
Bin "Neuling" auf dem Gebiet und ziemich sauer, weil ich für etwas nicht bestelltes zahlen soll!


----------



## sascha (9 Juni 2004)

*Re: HFM - Rechnungen*



			
				Inge schrieb:
			
		

> Wie muß denn bitte so ein Widerspruch mit Einschr. /Rückschein formuliert werden? Kann mir da einer von Euch bitte behilflich sein ?
> Bin "Neuling" auf dem Gebiet und ziemich sauer, weil ich für etwas nicht bestelltes zahlen soll!



Lesen Inge, lesen: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## sascha (10 Juni 2004)

Der Leitfaden wurde am heutigen 10. Juni aktualisiert. http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2004)

*Nesa Inkasso GmbH*

Die *Nesa Inkasso GmbH* - wenn man den Betroffenen hier im Forum zuliest, beabsichtigt anscheinend diese Firma die Forderungen für die DWML (oder auch HAS) einzutreiben. Dabei ging es um den ursprünglichen Wert i. H. v. 69,95 €.
Erstaunlich ist dabei allerdings, dass der dänische GF des Inkassobüro und auch die Anschrift dem näheren Umfeld der *D SMS Kommunikation GmbH*, Hamburg, also der *HFM GmbH, Hamburg *zu zuordnen sind:

Quelle: http://www.abendblatt.de/extra/service/100591.html?show=457450



			
				Hamburger Abendblatt schrieb:
			
		

> *Neueintragung vom 19.04.2004*
> HRB 90314:
> Nesa Inkasso GmbH,
> Werderstr. 69
> ...



@ Matthias (alias HAS GmbH http://forum.computerbetrug.de/profile.php?mode=viewprofile&u=1427 ) - habt ihr jetzt mit dem skandinavischen Branchenriesen fussioniert oder war die HAS-Kiste (später DWML) von vornherein nur ein Feldversuch für das HFM-Geschäft? Deinem dänischen Ideengeber aus dem spanischen Malle würde ich letzteres tatsächlich zutrauen.


----------



## joerchenbaul (10 Juni 2004)

*NESA - HAS - DMSG*

Ich habe meine Rechnung von der HAS erhalten, die lt. GB auch verantwortlich ist! Mit der DMSG habe ich überhaupt nix zu schaffen und trotzdem versuch die NESA für die DMSG Geld von mir zu holen.
Anbei schon mal zwei Kopien zum NESA-kennenlernen


----------



## Reducal (10 Juni 2004)

Ganz einfach - der im vergangenen Jahr abgelöste GF der D SMS Kom. GmbH ist jetzt der eingetragene GF der Nesa Inkasso GmbH (Quelle: Veröffentlichungen des Hamburger Abendblatt). Anschrift beider Unternehmen ist im selben Anwesen. Die D SMS Kom. GmbH ist gleichzeitig auch die Administrative der HFM GmbH, die gleichsam der HAS oder DWML Rechungen für angebliche Contentnutzung im Internet versendet.

Ein Schelm, der da Böses bei denkt. :gruebel:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Internetb....*

Hallo
Ich habe eine Rechnung von Digital Web erhalten,ohne eine Leistung
bekommen zu haben.Auf dieser Rechnung steht der User Name mit dem ich ins Programm komme.
Habe nie den Namen benutzt und bekomme prombt eine Mahnung
Per Telefon erreicht man niemanden Per eMail bekommt man keine Antwort :argue:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Reducal (11 Juni 2004)

Du bist auch nicht der einzige, da sich dort melden will. Lies den einleitenden Beitrag (Seite 1) und verschaffe Dir einen Überblick.

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=4958&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## mrakowsky (12 Juni 2004)

*an welche adresse*

hallo, nachdem ich endlich alles durchgelesen habe  frage ich mich, wieviel ein einschreiben nach london kostet?!
oder soll der Brief nicht an die LONCON WC1N 3XX - Adresse?

Markus


----------



## Reducal (12 Juni 2004)

mrakowsky schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, nachdem ich endlich alles durchgelesen habe  frage ich mich, wieviel ein einschreiben nach london kostet?!
> oder soll der Brief nicht an die LONCON WC1N 3XX - Adresse?


Einschreiben international: *2,05 €*

http://www.deutschepost.de/dpag?check=yes&lang=de_DE&xmlFile=851


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

*Nesa*

Hat denn schon mal jemand nach dem Nesa-Inkasso-Bescheid weitere Nachrichten erhalten? Was passiert danach? Ist tatsächlich schon einmal von denen eine Forderung an das Gericht weitergeleitet worden??? Ich habe bisher schon 2 x Einspruch erhoben, ähnlich wie in dem bei dialerschutz.de genannten Musterschreiben.
HILFE!!!
Ich weiß echt nicht, ob ich jetzt lieber zahlen soll - ich hab mal auf so einen button geklickt, auf dem kostenlos stand, der war direkt neben dem Schließen-Button. Ich habe keiner einmonatigen Nutzung zugestimmt und auch nicht angeklickt, dass ich 18 Jahre alt bin. Schon als ich dort fälschlicherweise geklickt hatte, merkte ich, dass sich an meinem PC was tut und bin offline gegangen. Habe später auch einen Dialer auf meinem PC gefunden und gelöscht. Was soll ich jetzt machen? Reicht das allein schon aus, damit ich zahlen muss??? Ich habe keine Zustimmung gegeben und, nachdem der erste Brief mit den Passwörtern und der Rechnung zusammen kam, nicht die angegebenen www-Seite geöffnet, obwohl man unter der Telefonnummer außer einer Computerstimme niemanden erreichen konnte, um sich zu beschwerden.
Was nun?
Bitte helft mir!


----------



## sascha (12 Juni 2004)

@Claudio

Deine allgemeinen Fragen sind im Leitfaden beantwortet. Die letztliche Entscheidung musst Du nun schon selbst treffen, die können wir Dir nicht abnehmen. Nur eins vielleicht: Von gerichtlichen Mahnbescheiden dieses Firmen HAS/HFM/Persolvo/Nesa ist bislang *nichts* bekannt. Ich persönlich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass welche kommen. Aber, wie gesagt, die Entscheidung ob zahlen oder nicht musst Du selbst treffen. Du musst ja auch wissen, ob Du irgendeine Leistung in Anspruch genommen hast...


----------



## joerchenbaul (12 Juni 2004)

*Nesa und wie geht es weiter?*

Ich jedenfalls werde den Fall bis zum Gericht durchstehen!! 
Ich kann durch Snapshuts belegen, dass die HAS, vertreten durch Herrn M.  verantwortlich ist! Bekanntlich hat die RegTP der HAS die Rechnungslegung untersagt. Der Versuch die DMSG als verantwortlich Fa. ins Spiel zu bringen ist lächerlich und wird vor Gericht nicht ziehen.
Wer zahlt schadet nicht nur sich, sondern allen!! Die Raubzüge der modernen Wikinger durch unsere Bankkonten muss verhindert werden!


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: Nesa und wie geht es weiter?*



			
				joerchenbaul schrieb:
			
		

> Wer zahlt schadet nicht nur sich, sondern allen!! Die Raubzüge der modernen Wikinger durch unsere Bankkonten muss verhindert werden!


 :dafuer:


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Abzocke*

Hallo Leute,

mir geht es genauso, wie euch habe auch son Toilettenpapier gekriegt.

Ich hätte gute Lust zu dieser Frma hin zu fahren, und [...], verdient hätten die es.

Aber viel besser ist sich zusammen zu setzen und einen Rechtsschutz zu beauftragen der sich daran eine Goldene Nasse verdient.

Also Leute was haltet Ihr davon ?


MfG Sepp  :bussi:

*[Virenscanner: Vorsichtshalber ein paar zusammenhängende Wörter entfernt]*


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*Geschafft!!*

Also ich hab neulich mit Herrn [] vom PK Hamburg telefoniert.
Er sagte, es hätten schon viele Strafanzeige erstattet. Außerdem ließ er durchblicken, dass nach der Drohung der Inkasso-Firma die ganze Sache vorbei ist!!! Also ruhig Blut und immer schön zur Polizei damit!!
Viel Glück

*[Virenscanner: Namen eliminiert]*


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: Geschafft!!*



			
				Body_Murat schrieb:
			
		

> ... ließ er durchblicken, dass nach der Drohung der Inkasso-Firma die ganze Sache vorbei ist!


Eine derartige Aussage erscheint mir unter den derzeitigen Bedingungen ganz schön gewagt. Man beachte, dass ein PK (Polizeikommissariat) originär für Computerdelikte eigentlich nicht zuständig ist.


----------



## sascha (13 Juni 2004)

*Re: Geschafft!!*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Body_Murat schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kommt doch drauf an, wo, oder? Das mir gut bekannte Kommissariat für Wirtschaftsdelikte bei der Kripo Augsburg hat die Fälle von Computerkriminalität bei sich gebündelt und ist da auch sehr firm drin - inklusive des Fachbereichs RBA (Regionale Beweismittelauswertung)...


----------



## Reducal (13 Juni 2004)

Johu - Hamburg ist und bleibt (vorerst noch) eine Sündenmeile, in der man typisch, bayerische Gesetzestreue noch lange suchen oder die Judi-/Indikative schamlos vorführen kann. Die Pappenhaimer wissen schon, warum sie den Norden Deutschlands gewählt haben.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

*Inkasso*

Hallo,Ihr Lieben,
haben heute nach bereits zwei Mahnungen meine 1. Inkassoaufforderung erhalten. Die Fa. nennt sich: Nesa Inkasso. Ich habe,  nachdem ich die Rechnung der HAS erhalten habe, Widerspruch eingelegt. Trotzdem erhielt ich  die erste und zweite Mahnung (übrigens 2. Mahnung von der Fa. Digital Web)
. Der Betrag den ich ursprünglich zahlen sollte hat sich mittlerweile verdoppelt.  Ha, Ha, Ha, da lache ich bloß. Bezahlen werde ich diese Sch.. nicht!! Dafür habe ich bis zum heutigebn Zeitpunkt viel zuviel Nerven in die Sache gesteckt. Ich lasse es bis auf`s Letzte ankommen!!!


----------



## Reducal (14 Juni 2004)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				Mottchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lasse es bis auf`s Letzte ankommen!!!


 :dafuer: 

Nach einem langen Wochenende habe ich heute zahlreiche Anrufe meiner Kunden bekommen, die über die Inkassierung doch sehr erstaunt sind. Einige wollen nun tatsächlich zahlen, da sie die Schnauze von dem Deal voll haben - letztlich kann auch das jeder machen, wie er will.
Doch ob es nach dem Inkassogebaren tatsächlich zu einem gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid kommt und ob es bei weiterem Widerspruch wirklich vor ein Gericht geht, bleibt der Phantasie der Forderungssteller vorbehalten.

Die Situation für die Betroffenen ist nicht unbedingt harmlos. Doch wie ernsthaft das Rechungs-, Mahn- und Inkassowesen der HAS/DWML zu berwerten ist, zeigt die Tatsache, dass in einigen Fällen bereits bezahlt wurde und trotzdem die Inkassoforderung aufläuft. In den meisten anderen Fällen wurde ein ordentlicher Widerspruch an den Forderungssteller mitgeteilt und wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind strittige (widersprochene) Forderungen nicht an ein Inkassounternehmen übertragbar.
Apropos Inkasso - die Nesa Inkasso GmbH ist erst seit wenigen Wochen eine eingetragene Firma (siehe Hamburger Abendblatt). Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob die tatsächlich eine Inkassoerlaubnis haben oder diese auch erst "_in Gründung_" ist und somit alle Forderungen gegenstandslos wären.


----------



## dotshead (14 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Johu - Hamburg ist und bleibt (vorerst noch) eine Sündenmeile, in der man typisch, bayerische Gesetzestreue noch lange suchen oder die Judi-/Indikative schamlos vorführen kann. Die Pappenhaimer wissen schon, warum sie den Norden Deutschlands gewählt haben.



*lol*  lange nicht mehr so einen Käse gelesen. Gibt es typisch, bayerische Gesetzestreue? Diverse Amigo-Sachen scheinen ja im gesetzestreuen Bayern an der Tagesordnung zu sein. Unvergessen diverse Skandale sh. Strauss jun., Old Schwurhand, der heute in Kanada wohnende Herr S. unzählige weitere Gegenbeweise lassen sich weiter anführen. Nicht das es in anderen Bundesländern besser ist, aber so eine Aussage. *gröhlwech*


----------



## joerchenbaul (14 Juni 2004)

1.) Rechnungen d. HAS müssen lt. RegTP nicht bezahlt werden.
2.) der Versuch über die DSMG die Rechnung der HAS einzutreiben wird von keinem Gericht akzeptiert werden - da es meines Erachtens bereits in Richtung Betrug geht.
Die Nesa ist lt. Inkassorechnung noch in Gründung !


----------



## galdikas (15 Juni 2004)

*Re: Inkasso*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Inkasso - die Nesa Inkasso GmbH ist erst seit wenigen Wochen eine eingetragene Firma (siehe Hamburger Abendblatt).



Dafür ist seit zwei Wochen eine andere Inkasso-Firma des dänischen Nesa Inkasso GmbH - Geschäftsführers (und ehemaligen Geschäftsführers der Persolvo Inkasso GmbH, HFM Hamburger Forderungs- Management GmbH HFM, D SMS GmbH) aufgelöst:

CVR-nr. 26593506
*OPER ADMINISTRATION ApS* ( = _OPER INKASSO ApS_ )
Datavej 44, 1., postboks 40, 3460 Birkerød
Die Adresse des dänischen Inhabers und Geschäftsführers: 
Werderstrasse 69, D-20149 Hamburg, Tyskland. 
( Quelle: Selskabsregistreringer )

Die dänischen Verbraucherschutz-Behörden hatten vor der "Persolvo Inkasso A/S"  gewarnt, die unter der Adresse "Datavej 44, Birkeröd" tätig war ( geleitet vom selben Dänen, und dem jetzigen deutschen Geschäftsführer der Hamburger Persolvo Inkasso GmbH ):

*Persolvo Inkasso A/S*, Datavej 44, postboks 40, 3460 Birkerød (CVR-nr. 25487451). Firmaet benytter også navnet *Persolvo A/S*, postboks 73, 1003 København K 
( Quelle: FORBRUG.DK )



> Interessant wäre zu wissen, ob die tatsächlich eine Inkassoerlaubnis haben oder diese auch erst "_in Gründung_" ist und somit alle Forderungen gegenstandslos wären.



Der 60-jährige Däne ist aber auch noch an der englischen Rechnungsversandfirma

*TELECOM BILLING SYSTEMS LTD* (TBS)  --  http://www.tbstelecom.co.uk/

beteiligt; ( im engl. Handelsregister eingetragen unter derselben Adresse wie die *PERSOLVO DEBT COLLECTION LIMITED* ):

"You should report Telecom Billing Services Ltd. (TBS) to the police station where the company operates, or is registered 
  Telecom Billing Services are said to be operating from: 

 The courtyard 
 47 Kensington Court 
 London W8 5DA 

 You should therefore call Kensington and Chelsea Police Station on 0207 376 1212 and ask for the 'Telephone Reporting Unit' or failing that the 'Crime Management Unit'.
( Quelle: http://www.grumbletext.co.uk/vt.php?p=3975#3975 )

gal.


----------



## drboe (15 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> Reducal schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jupp! Zumal die Hamburger Verbraucherzentrale wirklich sehr rührig ist und Frau Costello fast Medienstar. Was aber die Chancen der Firmen echt verbessert, sind die Verfahrenszeiten an Hamburger Gerichten. Selbst einfache Streitfälle um Nachbars Gartenzwerg dauern teils 1-1,5 Jahre. Also möglichst nicht in Hamburg klagen.



> Gibt es typisch, bayerische Gesetzestreue? Diverse Amigo-Sachen scheinen ja im gesetzestreuen Bayern an der Tagesordnung zu sein. Unvergessen diverse Skandale sh. Strauss jun., Old Schwurhand, der heute in Kanada wohnende Herr S. unzählige weitere Gegenbeweise lassen sich weiter anführen. Nicht das es in anderen Bundesländern besser ist, aber so eine Aussage. *gröhlwech*


Durchstechereien und Korruption gehören in Bayern zum "Guten Ton", sind also per se keine Verbrechen. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (15 Juni 2004)

dotshead schrieb:
			
		

> ....lange nicht mehr so einen Käse gelesen.  *gröhlwech*


 :roll: Nur mal so zur Info - mein Posting bezog sich auf das darüber stehende von Sascha und die anscheinende Diskepanz in Sachen Bearbeitungsqualität bei unterschiedlichen Bundeslandhoheiten -  der Beitrag war bestimmt nicht ernst gemeint.





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Kommt doch drauf an, wo, oder? Das mir gut bekannte K. bei der Kripo _*Augsburg*_ hat ....


Jetzt aber bitte wieder zum Thema, falls jemand was neues weiss.


----------



## coolhand (16 Juni 2004)

So, ich hatte natürlich auch mit Einschreiben etc, pp...
Am 7. war "Fälligkeit" und bisher ist nichts weiter passiert. Wann kommt denn mal Nachschlag? Ich will auch die Seite aus dem Internet haben. Schwächeln die gerade oder bekommen nur Auserwählte die Mahnung?
Also, ich fühl mich ja ein wenig benachteiligt...  :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

Hallo, 

okay, ich bin bestimmt die 254.248, die auch so eine Rechnung von Digital Web Media bekommen hat, aber das "schöne" an meiner Rechnung war, dass der Rechnungsbetrag 0 € war. 

Tja, wie sollte es anders sein, jetzt ist die Mahnung gekommen und jetzt steht der Rechnungsbetrag bei 5 €. 

Was fällt einem dazu noch ein? 

Viele Grüße 
Manshu


----------



## IBT(c) (17 Juni 2004)

Ich glaub die Leute von unseren lieblingsfirmen sind nicht so die "Helden" in Sachen Organisation! Die erste Rechung, die ich von HFM ging über 150€(dieser Dialer hat sich drei mal neu eingewählt, nachdem mein Antivir, ihn abgeblockt hat) und seit Persolvo ist mein Anfangsbetrag auf 49.90€ zurüchgegangen!


----------



## Anonymous (17 Juni 2004)

*herzchen*

habe vor einiger zeit ein kleines internetcafe betrieben.. ohne jegliche schutzsoftware.. da kamen dies herzchen täglich hier an..
da aber alles über dsl lief ohne probleme..

um also vorzubeugen: über dsl haben dialer keine chance..


----------



## joerchenbaul (17 Juni 2004)

*herzchen*

Nu, ich habe DSL  und bei mit hat die HAS trotzdem zu geschlagen.
Obwohl der Firewall gebremst hat, habe ich die Rechnung - ohne Zugangsschlüsssel - bekommen. 
Da kommt mir eben ein Gedanke, man könnte ja das ganze Telefonbuch kopieren und an die Inhaber von Telefonnummern  Rechnungen verschicken. 
Gibt bestimmt genug die dann zahlen! 
Im übrigen - den von mir bei der HAS angeforderten Verbindungsnachweis habe ich bis heute nicht bekommen (30.12.03 angefordert).
Ich freue mich schon auf die Gerichtsverhandlung - wohne fast neben dem dann zuständigen Amtsgericht!


----------



## Dino (17 Juni 2004)

*Re: herzchen*



			
				joerchenbaul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich freue mich schon auf die Gerichtsverhandlung - wohne fast neben dem dann zuständigen Amtsgericht!



Ich denke, es wird keine geben!

Aber mal zum Thema DSL:
Du kannst Dich auf den Kopf stellen, aber eine Einwahl über einen REINEN DSL-Anschluss ist nícht möglich! Unter reinem DSL versteht man den Verbindungsweg Rechner > Netzwerkkarte > DSL-Modem > Splitter! Es gibt jedoch auch andere Konfigurationen. Schau Dir mal Deine an! Hast Du eventuell eine TK-Anlage mit integriertem DSL-Modem? Möglicherweise beherbergt diese als kleines Extra noch ein ISDN-Modem, das z.B. bei Ausfall der DSL-Verbindung eine Wählverbindung herstellen kann (Fallback). Hier kann ein Dialer ansetzen.
Eine andere Variante ist eine ISDN-Karte, die als Relikt aus Vor-DSL-Zeiten immer noch im Rechner steckt und dummerweise auch noch angeschlossen ist - vielleicht auch nur deshalb, um über den Rechner Faxe verschicken zu können, was mit DSL ebenfalls nicht möglich ist!!!
Schau Dir einfach mal Deine Hardware und deren Anschluss genau an. Lies ggf. einmal die Gebrauchsanweisung Deines DSL-Modems, Deiner TK-Anlage oder was auch immer an Deinem Rechner so angeschlossen ist.

Weshalb kann DSL keine Nummer wählen? Nun, es handelt sich ganz schlicht nicht um eine Wähl-, sondern um eine Netzwerkverbindung, die zwar dieselben Leitungen wie die Telefonie nutzt, aber mit anderen Frequenzen arbeitet. Telefonie und DSL beeinflussen sich nicht! So, und wo keine Einwahl möglich ist, kann auch keine Nummer übertragen werden.

Tja, und warum schreiben die Herrschaften nicht einfach das ganze Telefonbuch ab? Man muss schließlich einen Nachweis haben, dass der Kunde diese "Servicenummer" auch tatsächlich angewählt hat. Und den hat man durch einen Blick in die Telefonrechnung. Da steht die betreffende Verbindung drin und es wird dann behauptet, dass der "Kunde" sich bei dieser Gelegenheit für den "Dienst" angemeldet hat. Also, so einfach Telefonbuch abschreiben is' nich'!


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Wie lange dauert es denn bis zur 2. Mahnung normalerweise?*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe auch eine Rechnung bekommen, habe am 8. 5. meinen Widerspruch abgeschickt, am 18.5 meine 1.Mahnung bekommen, aber danach nichts mehr. In der ersten Mahnung stand eine Frist von 7 Tagen, also bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass eigentlich ziemlich schnell eine weitere Mahnung folgen müsste, aber bis jetzt hab ich nichts mehr von denen (HFM) gehört. In Welchen Zeiträumen kamen denn bei euch die folgenden Mahnungen reingeflattert? 

PS: Vielen Dank schon mal. Das Forum hilft wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*BENÖTIGE HILFE*

hI LEUTE

ICH HABE EINE SOLCHE RECHNUNG VON DIGITAL WEB BEKOMMEN!!!
ICH HABE EIN MUSTERBRIEF HIN GESCHRIEBEN BEKAMM HABER IN 

iN LAUFE DER ZEIT HABEN DIE SICH NET GEMELDET ABER 2 wochen später HAB ICH  EINE MAHNUNG MIT GEBÜHREN BEKOMMEN. 

DARAUFHIN HABE ICH EINE ZWEITE MAHNUNG BEKOMMEN.
 WAS SOLL ICH DEN JETZT MACHEN; ALS OB ICH NICHT GENUG UM DIE OHREN HAB  :evil: 
KANN MIR JEMAND HELFEN ????  :bigcry: 

DANKE 
mfg
MICHA


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2004)

*Re: BENÖTIGE HILFE*



			
				mICHA schrieb:
			
		

> WAS SOLL ICH DEN JETZT MACHEN; ALS OB ICH NICHT GENUG UM DIE OHREN HAB


Lies mal auf der ersten Seite und betätige mal die Taste "Caps Lock".


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

@REDUCAL; WAS SIND CAPS LOOK ?


----------



## Counselor (18 Juni 2004)

mICHA schrieb:
			
		

> @REDUCAL; WAS SIND CAPS LOOK ?


aU BACKE.


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2004)

Die Hochstelltaste auf Deiner Tastatur, i. d. R. oberhalb der "Schift"-Taste. Großschreibung liest sich nicht nur anstrengend, sondern gilt in Foren, wie diesem, als Herumschreien und unhöflich.


----------



## Cobra11 (18 Juni 2004)

Hi @all,
Wie es scheint, geht denen die Puste aus. Nach der 1.Mahnung, die ist ca.3 Wochen her, nichts mehr gehört! :vlol: 
Es gibt anscheinend immer weniger die, auch dank dieses Forum`s :respekt: , das Geld bezahlen! Bin ja mal gespannt, mit welche Masche die als nächstes kommen! Nochmals vielen Dank an alle!!!! :thumb: Und lasst euch nicht unterkriegen!!!

Mfg Cobra11 :sun:


----------



## Mr.Ball (18 Juni 2004)

@Cobra11

Bei uns hat die 2. Mahnung fast 6 Wochen auf sich warten lassen.
Die kommt bestimmt noch, wenn nicht umso besser 8)


----------



## joerchenbaul (18 Juni 2004)

*Nur nicht ungedultig werden!*

Bei mir haben die ungefähr alle 4 Wochen gemahnt! Ich glaube da steckt Taktik dahinter. Immer wenn Du denkst jetzt haste Ruhe, kommen die wieder an und Nerven.    
 :bigcry:  :bigcry: 

Sicher zahlen alleine wegen der Nerverei schon ein Großteil der Leute!   

Ich glaube die geben so schnell nicht auf - zumal sich unsere Justiz offensichtlich Zeit läßt (oder überlastet ist). :machkaputt:


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*nesa Ikasso ???*

Hallo, ich bin eigentlich nur durch zufall hier im forum gelandet und hab festgestellt das auch viele andere ärger mit der firma D.W.M. ltd. haben,
hier wird ja auch gesagt das die angebliche regestirierung über einen Dailer geschehen sein soll ...

was ich aber hier nicht 100%ig bestätigen kann, denn als ich im Januar diesen Jahres die Rechnung über 69.95 bekamm, hatte ich gleich einen auszug dabei, mit angeblichem einwahldatum und der Uhrzeit (00.01 Uhr), was aber in meinem falle nicht möglich ist ...da zu diesem zeitpunkt mein rechner nicht angeschlossen sondern vepackt war, da ich umgezogen bin. nach rücksprache mit meiner provieder und die auswertung meiner Logfiles habe ich die bestätigung bekommen das in dem, auf der rechnung genannten zeitraum, gar kein internet, geschweige denn ein systemzugriff erfolg ist und bei meinem telefon anschluss semtliche 0190 und 0900 Servicenummern Gespert waren ...´und in diesem zusammenhang, hätte sich der dailer, wenn der rechner am netz gewesen wäre, auch nicht einwählen können.

daher kann es nicht 100%ig stimmen das er sich nur über einen Dialer verbreitet...  Also muss es auch noch andere möglichkeiten geben, wie diese Firma an die adressen kommt ...

MfG

Kenny :evil:


----------



## joerchenbaul (18 Juni 2004)

Langsam wird immer deutlicher, mit welcher kriminellen Energie die Wikinger hier tätig werden!
Ich unterstelle mal Ihre Nachforschungen sind korrekt, dann bleibt das von mir vermutete Telefonbuch !


----------



## joerchenbaul (18 Juni 2004)

Was mich noch interessieren würde, von wem kam im Januar die Rechnung?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*Dubiose Rechnungen von HFM bzw. MDI in Sevilla*

Hallo an alle, die auch so seltsame Rechnungen der Fima HFM bekommen haben.

Ich habe gar keine Schweinskramsachen angeschaut, sondern wollte mir nur mal Reisewetter anschauen und dann so was!

Ich bin mit dieser Rechnung über 49,00 Euro zur Kripo gegangen und der wußte schon Bescheid, da ich nicht die Erste mit diesem Schreiben war ( und ich wohne auf dem Land!!) Wir haben dann eine Anzeige erstattet und der nette Kripobeamte hat mir folgende web-adresse gegeben: www.regtp.de

Hier findet Ihr einen Musterbrief wie so ein Widerspruch aussehen sollte. Auf gar keinen Fall bezahlen, sonst haben die euch am A...

Außerdem haben diese HFM-Typen mir einen Dialer in den Pelz gesetzt. Auf Anraten der Polizei habe ich mir unter www.winload.de den 0190er Warner 4.02 kostenlos heruntergeladen. 

Diese Mistkrücken kommen übrigens nicht nur auf Erwachsenenseiten rein - nein sogar über spezielle Kinderseiten!!! Es ist also äußerste Aufmerksamkeit geboten.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2004)

*^Digital WEB MEDIA*

Hallo.bei mir ist dieses Problem eingetreten.Der betrag von 69,95€ soll gezahlt werden.Nun möchte ich dieses Musterschreiben an die Firma senden, aber der Sitz ist angeblich in LONDON (UK).Was soll ich nun machen..Bitte antworte schnell
[email protected]
[email protected]

Danke..Bitte melde dich schnellst möglich, soll diesen Betrag bis zum 23.06.2004 bezahlen..

FLO

_[Bitte keine Mail-Adressen im Forum posten! Siehe NuBs! Bitte ggf. anmelden und Infos per PN austauschen - Dino]_


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Nesa inkasso*

ich habe mir denn gesamten vorgang noch mal durch gelesen , im januar kam das erste schreibe vom  Hanseatischen Abrechungssystem GmbH im auftrag der D.W.M.ltd.Uk,nach diesem ersten schreiben habe ich widerspruch eingelegt mit der option mir den nachweis zuerbringen, das ich wirklich auf dieser seite bzw seiten war  
ist bis her nicht erfolgt 
da ich ja von jedem schreibe mir eine kopie gemacht habe und danach die briefe zurück geschickt habe ohne meine neue anschrift kommen die
briefe immer noch an die allte anschrift 
 ich habe mich an den verbrauchersutz gewand und mir wurde immer gesagt nicht bezahle diese firma ist bekannt für solche sachen,da ich nun noch den nachweis habe zuddem genannten zeitpunkt nicht online gewessen zu sein.
ich warte ab was noch kommt denn gemäß rücksparche mit meinem anwalt wurde mir gesagt " erst wenn ein gerichtliches mahnschreiben kommt werden wir was tun,denn dann ist die firma in beweißnot und muß mir beweisen das ich zum angegeben zeitpunkt auf deren seiten war."

Mfg 

Kenny


----------



## joerchenbaul (19 Juni 2004)

*Nesa Inkasso*

Hi Kenny,
wenn in der HAS-Rechnung die D.W.M.ltd.Uk aufgeführt ist, war der Vorgang nach dem 07.01.2004? 
An diesem Tage war ich nämlich bei der Kripo und da zeichnete noch die HAS - Geschäftsführer M.... verantwortlich. 
Ein paar Tage später habe ich erneut nachgeschaut und da war die D.W.M.ltd.Uk aufgeführt.
Zum gerichtlichen Mahnverfahren/Mahnbescheid gibt es im Internet sehr gute Hinweise! Auf jeden Fall ohne Angabe von Gründen widersprechen und an das Heimat-Amtsgericht verweisen lassen!
Und noch wichtiger !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nicht zahlen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Auch wenn die Summe immer größer wird! :banned:


----------



## Reducal (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: Nesa Inkasso*



			
				joerchenbaul schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn die Summe immer größer wird! :banned:


 :dafuer:


----------



## Andi83 (19 Juni 2004)

So ich bins nochmal...
Hab am 4.6. schon mal gepostet
Hatte damals eine Rechnung der HFM bekommen, muß aber zugeben, daß ich es bisher verschlampt habe der Sache zu wiedersprechen...
Habe aber vor es am Montag doch noch zu machen.
Bisher kam nämlich auch noch keine Mahnung.

- Aber hat es noch Sinn sich mit der Regulierungsbehörde in Verbindung zu setzen?
- Und eigentlich hatte ich ja nicht vor Anzeige zu erstatten, da es wohl sowieso außer eine Menge Aufwand für mich nix bringt. Oder hat sich da inzwischen was getan? Sollte man doch Anzeige erstatten? Beweise hatte ich eh nicht gesichert, da ich das ganze dummerweise gleich mal vom Rechner gelöscht hab.
Müßte ich evtl. dann meinen Rechner bei der Polizei zur Untersuchung abgeben? Brauch nämlich meinen Rechner sehr häufig und von demher wäre es sehr unpraktisch...

*Und jetzt noch was ziemlich ärgerliches:*
Hab jetzt die Telefonrechnung für das Monat mit dem Dialer bekommen.
Dort ist im Einzelverbindungsnachweis die Nr. mit Vorwahl 0045... *zweimal zur gleichen Zeit* verzeichnet. Der Dialer hat sich also scheinbar gleich mit Kanalbündelung eingewählt.
Das ärgerliche daran ist, daß *jede* dieser Verbindungen knapp *6€* kostet!!!
Muß ich das zahlen? Wenn nicht, wie muß ich verfahren?
Immerhin sind es ja 12€...

Vielen Dank, gruß Andi


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Computerbetrug/HFM-Rechnungen*

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir ist die Polizei sofort nach Hause gekommen und hat meinen Rechner kontrolliert. Der Beamte hat sich dann die Dialer-Daten kopiert und das ganze von meinem Rechner entfernt. Das ganze hat eine halbe Stunde gedauert und das wars dann. 

Die Polizei hatte auch bereits Unterlagen, wonach gegen diesen [edit]  (HFM Geschäftsführer) wohl schon Anklage erhoben wurde. Also unbedingt zur Kripo damit.

_Name editiert. Bitte NUB beachten_


----------



## sascha (19 Juni 2004)

Nach aktueller Auskunft der StA Hamburg, die in dieser Sache das Sammelverfahren führt, gibt es bisher keinerlei Anklagen gegen niemanden. Es gibt "nur" ein Ermittlungsverfahren.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Juni 2004)

*Re: Computerbetrug/HFM-Rechnungen*



			
				Pü schrieb:
			
		

> Der Beamte hat sich dann die Dialer-Daten kopiert und das ganze von meinem Rechner entfernt. Das ganze hat eine halbe Stunde gedauert und das wars dann.


 :vlol: *Deletanten!*


----------



## virenscanner (20 Juni 2004)

> Deletanten


Welche Art von Verwandten sollen das sein?


----------



## sascha (20 Juni 2004)

@Gast

Benutze niemals Fremdworte, die du nicht schreiben kannst (und vermutlich auch nicht verstehst)


----------



## Anonymous (20 Juni 2004)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> > Deletanten
> 
> 
> Welche Art von Verwandten sollen das sein?





			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> @Gast
> 
> Benutze niemals Fremdworte, die du nicht schreiben kannst (und vermutlich auch nicht verstehst)



@ Virenscanner und Sascha:
Schaut mal im deutsch / englischen Wörterbuch unter "Löschen".  :roll: 

Gruss A. John


----------



## virenscanner (20 Juni 2004)

Ups...

Es sind "entfernte Verwandte".


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2004)

Was der Gast da evtl. ausdrücken wollte, geht mEn schon in die Richtung wo es hin gehört. Er hätte natürlich auch was von Teletanten (das sind die von den Teletubbies) schreiben können.
Eine derartige Vorgensweise der zuvor erwähnten Beamten scheint nicht sonderlich professionell zu sein. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine forensische Sicherung aller erforderlichen Dateien mal eben im Wohnzimmer des Geschädigten erfolgen kann. Wahrscheinlich haben die lediglich die st-olb0000? und ein paar Temp. Internet Files auf Diskette/CD gezogen und sind dann mit diesem untauglichen Material wieder in ihre Bürostube abgezogen.
Zuvor löschten sie dann noch ein bisschen am PC rum, was erst recht nicht ihre Aufgabe ist - jetzt könnte nämlich der Geschädigte behaupten, die Beamten haben ihm den Rechner kaputt gemacht. Da das Gegenteil wohl kaum zu beweisen ist, und die Beamten womöglich keine EDV-Sachverständige waren, besteht mEn Schadenersatzpflicht durch die Behörde, falls das Thema jemand auf die Spitze treiben wollte.


----------



## Andi83 (21 Juni 2004)

Hat nun noch irgendwer nen Vorschlag, was bzw. ob ich überhaupt etwas gegen die Kosten von den 2 Einwahlen auf meiner Telefonrechnung machen kann? (siehe Post vom 19.6.)

Irgendwie ärgern mich diese 12 € schon etwas...  :evil: 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2004)

Andi83 schrieb:
			
		

> Dort ist im Einzelverbindungsnachweis die Nr. mit Vorwahl 0045... *zweimal zur gleichen Zeit* verzeichnet.


Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach kann man dagegen nichts tun, da es sich nicht um einen Mehrwertdienst oder eine andere Servicenummer handelt. Die 0045... ist eine reine Wählverbindung in das dänische Festnetz, für die lediglich die angefallenen Kosten durch Dein Telefonunternehmen in Rechung gestellt werden.

Natürlich kann man gegen jeder Verbindung Widerspruch einlegen. Wenn das Telefonunternehmen jedoch keine Kulanz zeigt (und damit die Kosten selbst übernimmt) dann bleibt der Kunde in der Zahlungspflicht. Es spielt bei derartigen Verbindungen mEn keine Rolle, dass sie illegal aufgebaut werden - das Gesetz gegen den Missbrauch der Mehrwertnummern greift hier schlichtweg nicht, da das keine Mehrwertnummer ist. Anders verhält sich das für den Content - diese Art von Abrechung ist nach meiner Rechtsauffassung in Deutschland (gem. TKG) illegal, da für die Bereitstellung von kostenpflichtigen Inhalten im Internet ausschließlich 0900er Nummern mit ordnungsgemäß registrierten Dialeranwendungen verwendet werden dürfen.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Hallo hat eigentlich schon mal jemand bei der Nesa Inkasso die 0180 nummer angerufen und da nachgefragt was das soll oder direkt einspruch eingelegt.
Gruß Tom


----------



## galdikas (21 Juni 2004)

Andi83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hat nun noch irgendwer nen Vorschlag, was bzw. ob ich überhaupt etwas gegen die Kosten von den 2 Einwahlen auf meiner Telefonrechnung machen kann? (siehe Post vom 19.6.)



Ich denke, daß Du zunächst Deinem Telekommunikationsunternehmen diesen Betrag schuldest (es sei denn, diese Verbindungsherstellung könnte Dir erwiesenermaßen nicht zugerechnet werden, und es träfe Dich auch kein Verschulden an diesen Einwahlen.)

Ansonsten dürftest Du wohl einen Schadensersatz-Anspruch (in Höhe dieser Verbindungskosten) haben - die Frage ist "nur" noch, gegen wen:

- gegen den Zusender des Dialers?
- gegen den Inhaber der angewählten Nummer?
- gegen den Betreiber des Dienstes, der unter Anwahl dieser Nummer eine Rechnung stellt?
- gegen den Rechnungsversender, der für den angeblichen Diensteanbieter Rechnungen verschickt?
- gegen den Inhaber des Kontos, auf das der Versender der Scheinrechnungen Zahlungen fordert? 

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

*Inkasso*

Hi hat schon jemand neue erkenntnisse???? :
 :roll:


----------



## Anonymous (21 Juni 2004)

Danke für die vielen informationen über Digital Web Media Limited
ich habe am Samstag eine rechnung vonDWML über 69.95Euro erhalten 
und wusste damit überhaupt nichts anzufangen.
jetzt weiss ich über den Betrug Bescheid und werde Widerspruch einlegen
und die Polizei informieren.
frage: An welche Adresse habt ihr den Widerspruch geschickt?

DWML
Box253
Steinstraße 17a
20095 Hamburg   ????


----------



## Anonymous (22 Juni 2004)

*wie kommt man an sowas????*

Hallo alle...

habe mir mal das ganze Elend durchgelesen & frage mich: was sollte man im Web NICHT  besuchen bzw. anklicken, um von sowas erst gar nicht behelligt zu werden?

Irgendwas muss doch diese Aktionen ausgelöst haben, oder???

Für Tipps, Hinweise etc. wäre ich dankbar...

Gruss
HN


----------



## Andi83 (22 Juni 2004)

Ja, so einfach läßt sich das leider nicht sagen...
Den Dialer kannst du dir auf mehreren Seiten einfangen. Und entgegen der Behauptungen der Firmen mußt du dazu nicht einmal eine Erotikseite besucht haben...

Ich würde dir raten einen Dialer-Warner zu installieren. Einer der alles bis auf deine Standardverbindung(en) blockt.

Gruß Andi


----------



## sascha (22 Juni 2004)

Leitfaden heute aktualisiert. Neu: Rechnungen werden jetzt auch unter dem Namen "DWM Deutsche Zahlungssysteme" verschickt. Hinweis auf Sammelverfahren in Hamburg.

cu,

Sascha


----------



## coolhand (22 Juni 2004)

Ich kann die Seite von hfm nicht mehr ansteuern. Haben die Leine gezogen und tauchen demnächst unter anderer Firma wieder auf?


----------



## Anonymous (23 Juni 2004)

*Wer het 30€ für die 090090000200 auf seiner Rechnung?*

Hallo,

neben der Flatrate wird man - falls man so dumm ist und Seiten wie a...le.com nochmal aufsucht - noch mit einen weiteren Dialer abgezockt. Wahrscheinlich bringt das niemand mit der "Flatrate" in Verbindung, deshalb meine Frage:

Hat noch jemand 30€ (pro Einwahl) für die 090090000200 auf der Telefonrechnung???

_URL editiert. Bitte NUB beachten. sascha_


----------



## scotty (23 Juni 2004)

*Re: Wer het 30€ für die 090090000200 auf seiner Rechnung?*

nochmal mit Anmeldung, damit auch jemand antworten kann 



			
				scotty schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> neben der Flatrate wird man - falls man so dumm ist und Seiten wie a[edit]e.com nochmal aufsucht - noch mit einen weiteren Dialer abgezockt. Wahrscheinlich bringt das niemand mit der "Flatrate" in Verbindung, deshalb meine Frage:
> 
> Hat noch jemand 30€ (pro Einwahl) für die 090090000200 auf der Telefonrechnung???



_URL editiert. Bitte NUB beachten. sascha_


----------



## Reducal (23 Juni 2004)

Beobachte mal Deinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit der nächsten Telefonrechung.


			
				Phänomenologe schrieb:
			
		

> Die HAS/DWML versucht offensichtlich ihre Produkte auf gesunde Beine zu stellen.
> 
> Der übliche Dialer mit dem roten Türchen zeigt nun auch eine (tatsächlich beider RegTP) registrierte Nummer, die *090090000200*. Der Registrierungsverpflichtete ist unser Userkollege "Matthias".
> Schade nur, dass dann aber nicht die 0900er Nummer angewählt wird sondern eine 069-Festnetznummer und dass überhaupt die Einwahl jetzt so und nacher wieder anders erfolgt. Ein Feldversuch am lebenden Objekt so zu sagen, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste bei den Internetanwendern.


----------



## scotty (24 Juni 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Beobachte mal Deinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit der nächsten Telefonrechung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein bei mir wählt der schon die 090090000200 - habs im Journal gefunden, er sieht nur manchmal anders aus (wie der 069er Dialer)...


----------



## Anonymous (26 Juni 2004)

*Digitalweb*

Mich haben diese Schlitzohren auch besch...
Digital Web hat mir eine Rechnung gestellt, obwohl ich die Leistungen nicht in Anspruch genommen habe.
Meine Mutter hat gedacht " Mahnung o weiha und hat gezahlt. Trotzdem bombardiert mich dieses dubiose Unternehmen mit Zahlungsaufforderungen durch dieses Inkassounternehmen.
Gegen solche Machenschaften muß unbedingt vorgegangen werden.
Sollte es jemand versuchen ich bin dabei

F. Ruppert


----------



## sascha (26 Juni 2004)

Wie jetzt? Du hast bezahlt und seitdem hagelts Zahlungsaufforderungen?


----------



## Dino (26 Juni 2004)

*Re: Digitalweb*



			
				ruppertwus schrieb:
			
		

> ...Sollte es jemand versuchen ich bin dabei...


Wobei? Wenn es ein anderer versucht? Neenee, Du musst schon Dein eigenes Ding durchziehen. Das nur, falls Du einen hier immer wieder Ironie auslösenden Begriff im Hinterkopf hast, das aus amerikanischen Justizfilmen über den Teich geschwappt ist.
Sag ich jetzt als Stichwort...Sammelklage...oder sag ich es nicht? Nee, tu ich nicht...oder wenigstens nur ganz klein...


----------



## Cobra11 (27 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wie jetzt? Du hast bezahlt und seitdem hagelts Zahlungsaufforderungen?



Wie es aussieht, gehen die nach dem Schema, alle bekommen das selbe!

Es könnte ja auch sein, einer bezahlt doppelt!

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

*st-olb00026*

Hallo 
sorry wenn ich hier einfach mal Hilfe suche . Ich bin totaler Laie in punkto PC . Ich habe einen DSL Anschluss und den Virenschutz von G Data . Der Virenschutz hat jetzt zweil infizierte Dateien gefunden : st-olb00026.exe und st-olb00085.exe . Aber der Virenscanner kann diese Dateien nicht löschen und manuell schaffe ich das auch nicht weil der Zugriff verweigert wird . Was kann jetzt beim surfen passieren ? Was kann ich jetzt machen ? 
Wer kann mir helfen ? 

vielen Dank 
Christiane


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2004)

@ Christiane,

die Dateien können nicht gelöscht werden, da sie gerade verwendet werden. Unten rechts, im Tasmanager, ist wahrscheinlich ein rotes Türchen. Gehe mit der rechten Mousetaste darauf und klicke UNINSTAL. damit wird das Teil abgeschaltet. Anschließend suchst Du im Windows-Verzeichnis die Dateien st-olb000???.exe und kopierst sie auf Diskette, für evtl. später mal. Am Rechner löschst Du sie und dann auch im Papierkorb.
Außerdem gibt es einen Eintrag im Startmenü. Unten links auf START -> AUSFÜHREN -> Befehl: msconfig eingeben -> Kartei "Systemstart" aufrufen. Dort den Haken bei der Datei st-olb0000??? entfernen. Rechner neu starten, fertig! Im Systemstart steht übrigens auch der Pfad, wo die Datei im Windows-Verzeichnis abgelegt ist.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Hallo Reducal 
vielen Dank .
Ich finde auf der Taskleiste keine rote Türe und ich habe dan ganzen PC nach st-olb absuchen lassen und finde nur 2 Dateien die sich nicht löschen lassen . 
Mein Mann war am PC als das installiert wurde und er hat sofort die Verbindung abgebrochen , kann es damit etwas zu tuen haben ? 

Kann mir mit DSL der Dialer schaden ? 

Danke


----------



## Reducal (27 Juni 2004)

Verbindung abgebrochen, Stecker gezogen - dann sind womöglich die Dateien sogar beschädigt und können eh nicht richtig funktionieren.

DSL - wenn keine andere Möglichkeit für den Rechner besteht, eine Telefonleitung zu nutzen, dann ist nichts passiert. Das könnte auch der Grund sein, warum der Dialer womöglich beschädigt ist. Er hatte nicht die Möglichkeit online zu gehen und sich dort seine Informationen aus dem Internet zu laden - er ist u. U. nur halbfertig.

Ihr wisst noch das Datum, an dem Dein Männe mit der Sache konfrontiert wurde? Nehmt den Suchmodus von Windows und schaut Euch alle Dateien des entsprechenden Tages mal genauer an.


----------



## scotty (27 Juni 2004)

Wenn der Rechner *wirklich* keine Verbindung zum Telefonnetz (keine ISDN Karte, kein Modem, kein "Konfigurationskabel" der Telefonanlage etc) hat - dann tut der Dialer nichts weiter, als dich auf eine Internetseite weiterleiten, die das "Abo" via SMS / Handy anbietet. Ich denke auch, dass die Dateien beschädigt sein könnten und sich deshalb nicht löschen lassen, oder sie sind (via Autostart) noch aktiv und lassen sich deshalb nicht löschen (in dem Fall, autostart entfernen, neu booten und dann löschen). Normalerweise können die st-olb* Dialer auf der Kommandozeile mit st-olb????? -u deinstalliert werden, das entfernt auch den Autostart...


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

*DIE DWML GESCHÄDIGTE; Wann kam die Inkassowarnung nach dem 2*

Hallo,

wer von euch hat denn die Inkassowarnung aufgrund der nicht gezahleten Leistung von DWML bekommen.
Wann kam das nach der 2Mahnung genau?
Ich sollte angeblich vor 3Wochen bezahlen doch jetzt warte ich auf die Inkassowarnung.
Wie lange dauert es denn bis das kommt, oder haben die endlich verstanden, dass ich nicht bezahlen werde.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Hi Gast----

habe auch länger nichts mehr von "Neufällen" gelesen. Entweder haben die Leute hier lesen gelernt, oder bei [unseren "Freunden"] bewegt sich das [Gesäss richtung Bodengefrorenes]

Auf jeden Fall gebührt den Hauptaktivisten hier ein riesiges DANKESCHÖN!

Ohne deren kompetente, geduldige Hilfe wäre vielleicht mancher schon schwach geworden und hätte bezahlt.

Weiter so!

Gernot


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

GernotIII schrieb:
			
		

> ...habe auch länger nichts mehr von "Neufällen" gelesen...


Doch hier: Tel-Me-So http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6203


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

GernotIII schrieb:
			
		

> oder bei [unseren "Freunden"] bewegt sich das [Gesäss richtung Bodengefrorenes]


da bewegt sich gar nichts mehr...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=6254


			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Zeitung: Festnahmen bei Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme*


http://www.mopo.de/nachrichten/102_panorama_60546.html


			
				Hamburger Morgenpost schrieb:
			
		

> Die Hanseatische Abrechnungs-System GmbH (HAS) ist Teil eines unübersichtlichen
> Netzwerks an Firmen, die alle in Hamburg ansässig sind. Dazu zählen Unternehmen
> wie "Digital Web Limited" (DWL), "Hanseatisches Forderungs Management" (HFM), "Nesa-Inkasso",
> "Euroline Deutschland" und "NewBiz Media".



tf


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

Leitfaden aktualisiert


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Um die HFM ist es auch ruhiger geworden. Ob da die Beschlagnahme von diversen Konten von vor einigen Wochen was mit zu tun hat?


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*HAS = STS Dänemark??*

Mal konkret nachgefragt:
Hat die Hamburger HAS früher mal mit der STS Dänemark zu tun gehabt, die mal einen Dialer üer eine 0800 Nummer verbreitete?


----------



## Cobra11 (29 Juni 2004)

da bewegt sich gar nichts mehr...

Schade eigentlich. Ich habe seit Ostern dieses Forum täglich verfolgt. Irgendwie wird es mir fehlen! :bigcry: Nochmals Dank an alle, die mit ihren Beitägen und Erfahrungen verhindert haben, diese Abzocker noch reicher zu machen!!! Weiter so!! :thumb: 

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## scotty (29 Juni 2004)

leider ist das erst der Anfang - hoffen wir, dass es auch irgendwann zu einer Verurteilung kommt!


----------



## Cobra11 (29 Juni 2004)

Sicher ist das erst der Anfang, aber Hauptsache sie haben jemanden am "AR...!!! Und lassen Ihn auch so schnell nicht wieder los!!! :steinigung:


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*Computerbetrug*

Wollen wir es hoffen! Trotzdem Dank an Alle!


----------



## Reducal (29 Juni 2004)

*Re: HAS = STS Dänemark??*



			
				Klaus2 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal konkret nachgefragt:
> Hat die Hamburger HAS früher mal mit der STS Dänemark zu tun gehabt, die mal einen Dialer üer eine 0800 Nummer verbreitete?


Anscheinend nicht - das war die Rechungssache über die HFM GmbH. Nun gibt es aber zwischenzeitlich bereits Verbindungspunkte zwischen der HAS und der HFM = Nesa Inkaso GmbH.


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

Nach Lesart von Heise, sollte Ruhe im Karton sein...
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48686


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Die zahllosen Opfer, die eine Rechnung über 40 bis 70 Euro von den Firmen Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS), Hamburger Forderungsmanagement (HFM), Digital Web Limited (DWL), Nesa-Inkasso, Euroline Deutschland oder NewBiz Media für angebliche Abonnements von Internet-Diensten erhalten haben, dürften nun endlich Ruhe haben: Die Polizei hat die Geschäftsräume des Hamburger Firmenkonglomerats durchsucht und dabei die Hauptverdächtigen Matthias M. und René W. festgenommen, berichtet die Hamburger Morgenpost. Für den Abtransport der Akten benötigten die Ermittler einen LKW. *


tf


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*@Reducal*

@Reducal

Es ist ruhig um die STS Dänemark geworden. Sied die denn noch aktiv?


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

*Re: @Reducal*



			
				Klaus2 schrieb:
			
		

> @Reducal
> 
> Es ist ruhig um die STS Dänemark geworden. Sied die denn noch aktiv?



Besonders jetzt, wo in Hamburg die "Achter" geklickt haben, wird sich STS um ein unauffällig flaches Profil bemühen.
Aus dieser Richtung würde ich kein "Wirkungsfeuer" mehr erwarten.
Zumindest nicht in nächster Zeit.

MfG
L.


----------



## Insider (29 Juni 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Lesart von Heise....


Einige Journalisten haben bei der Pressekonferenz nicht aufgepasst oder falsch abgeschrieben - HFM lebt!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Cobra11 schrieb:
			
		

> Und lassen Ihn auch so schnell nicht wieder los!



Schon passiert!


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

Insider schrieb:
			
		

> technofreak schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es irgendwo ein offizielles Dokument über diese Pressekonferenz? 

tf


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

Es gibt eine offizielle Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg. Versuche derzeit, den Sprecher an den Draht zu bekommen...


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

Habe heute (29.6.2004) eine DWM-Rechnung über 69,95 erhalten. Erstellt am 18.06. frankiert 28.06.2004 in Norderstedt. Sie verwenden nicht mehr HAS sondern "Deutsche Zahlungssysteme"


----------



## Stalker2002 (29 Juni 2004)

D-Wanzel schrieb:
			
		

> Habe heute (29.6.2004) eine DWM-Rechnung über 69,95 erhalten. Erstellt am 18.06. frankiert 28.06.2004 in Norderstedt. Sie verwenden nicht mehr HAS sondern "Deutsche Zahlungssysteme"



Gut aufheben, die Rechnung.
Das muß eine der Letzten sein. Die ist irgendwann mal viel wert.  :zunge: 

MfG
L.


----------



## joerchenbaul (29 Juni 2004)

*HAS & Co.*

N-TV hat heute auch über diese Aktion der Staatsanwaltschaft berichtet.  :bash: Hoffen wir auf eine erfolgreiche Beaarbeitung durch die Staatsanwälte!


----------



## Anonymous (29 Juni 2004)

*Inkasso*

Hi an euch und auch meinen dank für die guten ratschläge es ist immer gut wenn man sich mit jemanden darüber unterhalten kann 
macht weiter so und nochmal danke


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*hi*

ich habe gestern so einen brief erhalten! kann ich damit auch gleich zu der polizei gehen und eine strafanzeige machen? also ohne vorher einen brief an die zu schicken????


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				Ratte schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe gestern so einen brief erhalten! kann ich damit auch gleich zu der polizei gehen und eine strafanzeige machen? also ohne vorher einen brief an die zu schicken????



ich nochmal 

ich habe meine am 30.06.2004 bekommen... hat am 28.06.04 einen stempel aus norderstedt drauf und wurde am 22.6. erstellt.... in höhe von 69,95 € .. vor allem die seite www.pzdinfo.com existiert gar nich, obwohl ich laut diesem schreiben mir dort informationen holen könnt...
am telefon kamen sie mit der frage: paket 
vor allem, hier stehen 2 verschiedene firmen drauf!
 DWM Deutsche Zahlungssysteme und einmal Digital Web Media Limited aus Longon.... und auf dem briefumschlag steht ne adresse aus hamburg!

schon komisch.. ok, ich hatte eh nich vor, diese zu zahlen.. aba, halt die frage, ob ich damit gleich zu der polizei gehen kann???

Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand antwortet!
danke


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				Ratte schrieb:
			
		

> also ohne vorher einen brief an die zu schicken????



wer ist "die"?


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

@ Ratte
laut Pressemeldungen liegen der StA Hamburg 1500 Anzeigen vor. Wenn Du nun auch Anzeige erstatten möchtest, bist Du evtl. der 1501. Also - die Ereignisse haben den Versand der Rechungen überholt. Und dass die Website pzdinfo nicht mehr online ist, hat sicher mit den beschlagnahmten 70 Computern und den zwei Servern zu tun.

Mein Tip: einfach ignorieren!


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*hmmm*

na ja, ok, kann sein, dass das irgendwo steht, also, wie viele schon ca. strafanzeige gemacht haben und dass es eh nix weiter bringen würde .. ich war zu faul die 23 seiten hier zu lesen 

hmm und *dumm bin*... wohne in berlin.. geht trotzdem alles nach hamburg, ja????


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Ratte schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na die, von denen die rechnung kommt


----------



## technofreak (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				Ratte schrieb:
			
		

> na die, von denen die rechnung kommt



Gedankenlesen ist noch nicht im Forum implementiert, da es mehrere "Unternehmen" 
gibt, die hier behandelt werden, solltest du dich schon was klarer ausdrücken.

Tipp: es genügt das erste Posting dieses Threads zu lesen, wenn du schon keine Lust hast 
den gesamten Thread zu lesen, immerhin ist es dein Geld, um das es geht nicht um unseres


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: hi*

.

ich habs nich nur gelesen, sondern auch ausgedruckt 
ähm.... es stehen 2 volständige adressen auf meinem breif.. die aus hamburg irgendwas mit BOX und die aus London! ich würde an die aus hamburg schreiben!


----------



## joerchenbaul (30 Juni 2004)

*HAS & Co.*

Ich kann´s noch gar nicht richtig glauben, dass der "Beutezug" von HAS und Co. ein Ende gefunden hat.
Aber auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich bei all den Forumteilnehmern, die durch ihre Beiträge beruhigend auf mich gewirkt haben, bedanken.


 :bussi:  :thumb:


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*Re: HAS & Co.*



			
				joerchenbaul schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann´s noch gar nicht richtig glauben, dass der "Beutezug" von HAS und Co. ein Ende gefunden hat.
> Aber auf jeden Fall möchte ich mich bei all den Forumteilnehmern, die durch ihre Beiträge beruhigend auf mich gewirkt haben, bedanken.
> 
> 
> :bussi:  :thumb:



wie ein ende????


----------



## joerchenbaul (30 Juni 2004)

*HAS & Co.*

Hi Ratte,
lies mal die letzten paar Seiten!

Frage an alle:

"Die Firma forderte für ein angebliches Online-Monats-Abonnement bis zu 69,95 Euro und versendete Mahnungen an diejenigen, die die "Index-Dienstleistungen" nicht "in Anspruch" nahmen."

Kann ich hieraus schließen, dass nur die Gemahnten nicht die entsprechenden Seiten besucht haben? Tzzzzt


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*hmmm*

für mich hat sich die sache erledigt.. klar war ich am anfanggeschockt und so und hab mich drüber informiert, aba nun find ich , dass  schon alles wieder gut wird.. naja, ok, die die gezahlt haben, werden ihr geld nich wieder sehen, aba trotzdem.. ich denk mal, dass die damit aufhören werden und bla.. 

mehr kann ich auch nich machen.. außer warten was passiert.. und ich denk mal nich, dass noch mehr passiert


----------



## uli1010 (3 Juli 2004)

*Irgendwie schade!*

Bei uns stand vor zwei Wochen in der Zeitung, dass sogar eine Frau die bekannte Rechnung bekam, obwohl sie nicht mal Internet hat!

Und jetzt ist alles vorbei? Irgendwie schon schade, ich habe nicht mal eine Mahnung bekommen, bin selbst nur bis zu dem Bildschirmausdruck mit den Erotikseiten gekommen.

Das Forum ist aber echt klasse, hat vor allem meinen Mann beruhigt, der von solchen Machenschaften incl. Inkassovorgängen absolut keine Ahnung hatte und schon etwas nervös wurde.
Danke Euch allen, es haben sicherlich einige von uns viel gelernt!


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juli 2004)

*DWM Rechnung*

habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung über 69,95€ erhalten. und versucht den Widerspruch per fax zu schicken. Doch die 01805er Nummer funktioniert nicht. ebenso die berühmte pzdinfo website....
scichek jetzt meinen Einspruch per Post nach London


----------



## coolhand (7 Juli 2004)

Anscheinend fährt sich dies Thema (die kommen bald wieder, befürchte ich) ja derzeit etwas runter. Daher möchte ich mich bei den Betreibern des Forums bedanken und allen Mitgliedern hier, da Sie persönlich zu meinem Seelenheil begetragen haben. Ich war schon Anfangs wütend, wurde hier aber fix beruhigt. Sauerei, dass es so ein Forum überhaupt geben muss, aber da die Welt nunmal schlecht ist, bin ich froh, dass es sowas wie hier gibt.
So, genug Honig - weiterarbeiten!


----------



## micha1000 (7 Juli 2004)

*DMW*

8) einen schönen guten abend zusammen :roll: 
hmmm mich hat es auch erwischt,was ist denn nun drann mit der aussage das die staatsanwaltschaft das ruder in die hand genonnen hat???
heute erst noch hat mich jemand von der t-com (wenn das denn mal stimmt ) angerufen und gesagt das unternehmen seie seit dem 20/3/04
angemeldet....?? :cry: 
ist dem wirklich so??? :evil: 
lg


----------



## technofreak (7 Juli 2004)

*Re: DMW*



			
				micha1000 schrieb:
			
		

> heute erst noch hat mich jemand von der t-com (wenn das denn mal stimmt ) angerufen und gesagt das unternehmen seie seit dem 20/3/04
> angemeldet....?? :cry:


Was hat die  T-Com damit zu tun? Alle Rechnungen dieser Unternehmen sind unabhängig
von den Telefonrechnungen versandt worden. Das erscheint mir doch etwas 
sehr merkwürdig was hier behauptet wird. Aus welchem Grund sollte die T-Com Teilnehmer  anrufen und zu 
dubiosen Rechnungen mit denen sie absolut nichts zu tun hat, Aussagen treffen? 
Welche Abteilung in welcher  Niederlassung soll denn diesen
ominösen Anruf getätigt haben? 

tf


----------



## Cobra11 (8 Juli 2004)

*Re: DMW*



> heute erst noch hat mich jemand von der t-com (wenn das denn mal stimmt ) angerufen und gesagt das unternehmen seie seit dem 20/3/04
> angemeldet....??


Moin zusammen,

Anscheinend ne neue und hoffentlich letzte Masche, die Leute zu verunsichern und zum zahlen zu kriegen. Die lassen aber auch nichts unversucht!!!

Mfg Cobra11


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2004)

*Dialer: Digital Web Media Limited*

Hallo,
meine Frau hat heute eine Rechnung von o.a. Firma erhalten über 69,95, weil sie sich angeblich einen Monatszugang zu ht*p://www.kino18.de bestellt hat am 19.06.04; :evil: 
da war sie 4 Wochen auf Kur  
von dieser URL wird man automatisch auf eine österr. Seite geschickt, die mit dem ursprüngl. Anbieter scheinbar überhaupt nichts zu tun hat;
ich war zu dieser Zeit nachweislch mit Zeugen 2 Tage nicht im Haus und wir beide wohnen mittlerweile allein;
ebenso haben wir nur Telefon und ein DSL, also kein ISDN oder 56er-Modem;
wie kann sowas passieren?
müssen wir jetzt sofort auf die Rechnung reagieren oder reicht ein widerspruch nach dem Erhalt der ersten Mahnung;
Die Rechnung kommt aus London; sollen wir den Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach England schicken (was das kostet :x ) oder das erste Schreiben eines deutschen Inkasso-Hais abwarten?
konnte mir jetzt nicht die ganzen 25 Forum-Seiten durchlesen
sie ist sehr aufgeregt :x 
Danke für einen Tip
Danke auch für dieses Forum, das sehr informativ ist auch für Leute wie mich, die nicht so viel Ahnung von software haben
Atze


----------



## Reducal (10 Juli 2004)

*Re: Dialer: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				Atze schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für einen Tip


Kann gut sein, dass das Spiel nun wieder losgeht. Von wem kommt denn die Rechung und von wann ist das Rechnungsdatum? Der 19.06. war kurz vor der Durchsuchungsaktion der StA Hamburg. Bei dieser Rechung könnte es sich um eines der letzten Exemplare handeln, die noch kurz vor Beendigung der Geschäftsfähigkeit versendet wurden. Demnach tendiere ich zu dem Rat eines anderen: 





			
				Gast am 30.6. schrieb:
			
		

> ...ein Tip: einfach ignorieren!


...bis ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid kommt.

Oder siehe Seite 1 dieses Threads.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Juli 2004)

*Re: Dialer: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				Atze schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> meine Frau hat heute eine Rechnung von o.a. Firma erhalten über 69,95, weil sie sich angeblich einen Monatszugang zu ht*p://www.kino**.de bestellt hat am 19.06.04


  Willkommen in Liechtenstein .


----------



## galdikas (10 Juli 2004)

*Re: Dialer: Digital Web Media Limited*



			
				Atze schrieb:
			
		

> müssen wir jetzt sofort auf die Rechnung reagieren oder reicht ein widerspruch nach dem Erhalt der ersten Mahnung;



Das kannst Du anhand folgender Fakten selbst ausrechnen:

a) Noch *niemand* hat irgendwelche Nachteile dadurch gehabt, daß er auf die Rechnungen dieser Firmen nicht sofort reagiert hätte.
b) Noch *niemand* hat irgendwelche Schwierigkeiten dadurch gehabt, daß er weder auf die Rechnung, noch auf das 1. Mahnschreiben überhaupt reagiert hätte.



			
				Atze schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rechnung kommt aus London; sollen wir den Widerspruch per Einschreiben mit Rückschein nach England schicken (was das kostet :x ) oder das erste Schreiben eines deutschen Inkasso-Hais abwarten?


Dasselbe gilt für diejenigen, die weder

c) nach London,  noch
d) per Einschreiben, noch 
e) auf das 2. Mahnschreiben, noch 
f), g), h),  .... x) auf massivste Inkasso-Androhungen hin 

in irgendeiner Weise geantwortet haben.  Und weiter sind diese Firmen listigerweise noch *nie* gegangen!  Wohlweislich wurde von dem gesamten Briekastenfirmenverhau in noch *keinem* einzigen Fall an ein Gericht der aussichtslose Antrag gestellt, ihnen per Urteil die Berechtigung zuzusprechen, von dem Rechnungsopfer den verlangten Betrag einfordern zu dürfen. Und deshalb wurde in noch *keinem* einzigen Fall von diesen Firmen gegen einen Nichtzahler der Erlaß eines gerichtlichen Mahnbescheids im automatisierten Mahnverfahren beantragt ...



			
				Atze schrieb:
			
		

> sie ist sehr aufgeregt :x Danke für einen Tip



... weil dann nach dem simplen Ankreuzen des Feldes [ ] Widerspruch auf dem gerichtlichen Mahnformular und Zurücksenden ans Gericht ein (aussichtsloses) Gerichtsverfahren die Berechtigungslosigkeit der Firmen-Scheinrechnungen gerichtlich festgestellt zu Tage brächte.

Du kannst nun selbst entscheiden, was Du tun möchtest. Die bekannten Folgen eines völligen Ignorierens/Wegwerfens aller Rechnungen/Mahnschreiben/Inkasso-Drohung habe ich Dir geschildert 

gal.


----------



## Atze (11 Juli 2004)

*edit*

Danke für Eure schnellen Antworten  
bin jetzt wieder einigermaßen beruhigt
halte das für eine ausgemachte Schweinerei und möchte keinen von denen persönlich kennenlernen;:bash:
Zahlungsfrist läuft am 06. 07.04 ab, die Rechnung kam aber erst heute am 10.07.
Außerdem ist auf der Rechnung ein Druckfehler, sehr ungewöhnlich
wer findet ihn?
Rechnung kam aus London, aber Umschlag wurde in Deutschland abgestempelt (Norderstedt)


----------



## joerchenbaul (11 Juli 2004)

Unter der Voraussetzung:
Frau in Kur, Mann nachweislich auch nicht da, würde ich zur Kripo gehen und Anzeige erstatten! Schließlich handelt es sich dann um Betrug!
Wie soll diesen Typen das Handwerk gelegt werden, wenn keine Anzeigen gemacht werden?
Ist zwar lästig aber insgesamt doch hilfreich!


----------



## Atze (11 Juli 2004)

joerchenbaul schrieb:
			
		

> ...würde ich zur Kripo gehen und Anzeige erstatten! Schließlich handelt es sich dann um Betrug!


im Prinzip hast Du ja Recht, aber wir haben ja nur eine Mailbox (denke das ist sowas wie Postfach in Deutschland) als Adresse und die ist in London;
geht denn sowas oder lachen die mich bei der Polizei aus?
Da gibt´s auch noch eine Adresse der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg auf dem Musterbrief der Homepage von
http://www.dialerschutz.de/home/Downloads/downloads.html
dort gibts wohl eine Sammelanzeige;
aber hier bei der Rechnung ist keine Person erkennbar, die man anzeigen könnte;
ebenso gibt es einen Musterbrief an die Regulierungsbehörde;
aber ich glaube, ich erzähle Euch nichts neues :roll: 
hätte nie gedacht, daß es so eine Art der Kriminalität gibt :evil: 
Moderne Zeiten :-?


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juli 2004)

@ Atze,

irgendwie hast Du es noch nicht so richtig geschnallt - die Firma, von der Du vor zwei Wochen die Rechung bekommen hast, wurde in der Zwischenzeit von der StA Hamburg bereits "platt gemacht".
Einen Widerspruch dorthin zu senden bedeutet "Futter vor die Säue werfen". Die bisherigen Widersprüche wurden auch nicht beachtet und fanden sich Kistenweise, ungeöffnet in den Lagern der HAS. Die nach England gerichteten Schreiben waren noch in den Postboxen von dort und alles samt stand bei der Durchsuchung vor Hochleistungsschreddern.

1200 Anzeigen in Schachen HAS und mindestens nochmal so viele für die DWML und Deutsche Zahlungssysteme - das dürfte doch eigentlich reichen um die nicht Geringfügigkeit zu untermauern.


----------



## Atze (13 Juli 2004)

Danke, jetzt, glaube ich, habe ich es geschnallt  
das Ganze war halt noch etwas Neuland für mich und wenn man liest und hört, daß eine geringe Forderung, auf die man nicht reagiert, am Ende das 20-fache kosten könnte, hat man schon etwas Respekt  
Sofort bezahlt hätten wir auf keinen Fall, aber viele scheinen den Fehler gemacht zu haben


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: hi*

ja kannst du, habe diesen Brief auch erhalten! Du wirst nicht der einzigste sein, aber die  Beamten sammeln diese Anklagen je mehr desto besser!!!
gruß Stweny


----------



## joerchenbaul (13 Juli 2004)

*Zur Info - Heute Abend!*

Dialer-Abzocke
[plusminus zeigt die Hintermänner


----------



## Captain Picard (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: Zur Info - Heute Abend!*



			
				joerchenbaul schrieb:
			
		

> Dialer-Abzocke
> [plusminus zeigt die Hintermänner


http://www.daserste.de/plusminus/


> Nächste Sendung
> MDR [plusminus
> MDR | 13.7.2004 | 21.55
> ......
> ...



cp


----------



## BigWoelfi (13 Juli 2004)

*Re: hi*



			
				stweny schrieb:
			
		

> ... aber die  Beamten sammeln diese Anklagen je mehr desto besser!!!


Nur, um das mal klarzustellen:
*Beamte sammeln keine Anklagen!*
Polizeibeamte nehmen *Anzeigen* auf, die dann vielleicht mal in ein Sammelverfahren aufgehen, wie in den hier vorliegenden Fällen.
Staatsanwälte sammeln auch keine Anklagen, sondern *erheben Anklage* bei Gericht, wie hoffentlich auch in vorliegendem Sammelverfahren.

Richter sind dann nach bundesdeutschem Recht frei in ihrer Entscheidung und machen hoffentlich nicht alles in der Folge zunichte, frei nach dem Spruch: "*Die Kleinen hängt man, die Großen lässt man laufen!*"

Wäre echt schade um die vielen Strafanzeigen, die da inzwischen offenbar zusammen gekommen sind.  

Gruß, Wolfgang


----------



## Anonymous (15 August 2004)

*Telehansa bzw. HAS*

Bitte, bitte, kann mir jemand helfen.
Wir sind umgezogen und haben das ganze bis zum Inkassobüro an unserer alten Adresse exerziert (incl. Widerspruch und Verbraucherschutz).
Jetzt an der neuen Adresse haben wir den Computer wieder angeschlossen, und jetzt rufen sie hier an und wollen die Adresse haben. Da man keine Tel. Nr. sieht, gehen wir einfach nicht mehr dran wenn keine Nr. angezeigt wird. Aber ich finde diesen dämlichen Dialer nicht.
Häufiger, wenn ich im Internet bin Poppt ungefragt die Seit []
auf udn ich vermute, daß das damit zutun hat. Ich hab den Verlauf und so weiter schon mehrmals geleert. D.exe hab ich auch schon mehrmals gesucht. Ich find einfach nicht.
HILFE
Ich hab einfach keinen Bock mehr. DIE NERVEN!!!!!

Bitte helft uns!!!!!

Liebe Grüße

Alexa

[]

*[Virenscanner: URL und Mail-Addy entfernt]*


----------



## Reducal (15 August 2004)

Alexa, von HFM oder HAS oder DWML kommt derzeit nichts. Das dürfte irgendein anderer Verein sein, der womöglich tatsächlich seine Spuren auf Eurem PC hinterlassen hat. Was hältst Du davon, den Computer mal so richtig bereinigen zu lassen, so mit Formatieren und Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems?


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

Hallo Reducal,

die melden sich definitiv mit Telehansa am Telefon und sind auch weiterhin so rotzfrech, wie immer.
Muß mal schauen, ob ich jmd. finde, der das mit dem neu formatieren machen würde. Aber irgendwie muß ich ja auch die Daten auf dem Computer auf CD abspeichern und wenn ich dann aus versehen den Scheiß mit auf den "frischen" PC lade???

LG

Alex


----------



## Reducal (17 August 2004)

@ Alexa,
Du speicherst doch bestimmt nur Deine persönlichen Date (Worddoc. usw.), das ist dann ziemlich unbedenklich. Die Dialer von Telehansa stammen von deren dänischen Mutterunternehmen, der Tele Team Work ApS. Die Steuerungen dafür kannst Du eh nicht verschieben, sie werden wahrscheinlich nicht mal mehr auf dem Rechner sein.
Also, Kiste platt machen und am Telefon immer schön brav schweigsam sein.
Bei meinem letzten, privaten Kontakt, mit so einem schwindeligen Unternehmen, habe ich denen einfach eine Adresse genannt, die letztlich nicht ladungsfähig war und hatte damit erstmal wieder ruhe. Gut ist auch, wenn Du denen einen falschen Namen angibst. Da es sich hierbei um einen "kritischen" Geschäftsverlauf handelt, kann Dir auch nur jedes Mittel recht sein, um die strittige Forderung ins Leere laufen zu lassen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (17 August 2004)

Ob es zu ungeschickt wäre, die Adresse einer naheliegenden Polizeidienststelle, nebst Name des Dienststellenleiters (ohne Dienstgrad/Vorname, latürnich)  zu nennen? :lol: 

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

*Procedere*



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Reducal,
> 
> die melden sich definitiv mit Telehansa am Telefon und sind auch weiterhin so rotzfrech, wie immer.
> Muß mal schauen, ob ich jmd. finde, der das mit dem neu formatieren machen würde. Aber irgendwie muß ich ja auch die Daten auf dem Computer auf CD abspeichern und wenn ich dann aus versehen den Scheiß mit auf den "frischen" PC lade???
> ...



1. Einfach komplett neu aufspielen, die Nutzdateien vorher separieren und danach wieder einspielen (DOC etc.).
2. Die Telefonnummer wechseln, Geheimnummer bestellen.
3. Belästigungen durch Anzeige abdecken.
4. Diese Sache der 
www.RegTP.de, der 
www.wettbewerbszentrale.de und dem 
www.VZBV.de en detail schildern. 
Vom VZBV ist bekannt, dass da die letzten Tage Gespräche stattgefunden haben sollen.


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

Hey, Danke für die Tipps.
Das geilste wäre echt mal die Adresse vom Polizeirevier anzugeben!!!!
Dat wär echt lustig!!!!!!

Also, dann werde ich mal Stück für Stück Eure Tipps beherzigen.
Wir gehen z. Z. einfach nicht ans Phone, wenn es keine Nummer anzeigt... so haben wir im Moment mal Ruhe!

Liebe Grüße

Alexa


----------



## technofreak (23 August 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> HDas geilste wäre echt mal die Adresse vom Polizeirevier anzugeben!!!!



Nicht in diesem Forum ....

tf


----------



## Tonguru (14 September 2004)

Nun hat es auch der Spiegel endteckt:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,317831,00.html

Traurig:
"Die meisten", vermutet Wieler, "zahlen lieber. Und die Typen hinter diesen Maschen kassieren fröhlich weiter ab."


----------



## Captain Picard (14 September 2004)

Tonguru schrieb:
			
		

> "Die meisten", vermutet Wieler, "zahlen lieber. Und die Typen hinter diesen Maschen kassieren fröhlich weiter ab."



Sorry aber "Der Spiegel" hat wohl ein Sommerloch zu füllen: 

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=74771#74771

cp


----------



## Reducal (16 Dezember 2004)

Aus einem anderen Thread:


			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat das Landgericht Köln schon im Mai erkannt (Ablehnung einer EV der HFM). Daher kann man getrost die Mahnungen in den Rundordner befördern.


Hilf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge - wo kann man das nachlesen?


----------



## Antidialer (16 Dezember 2004)

Ich würde meinen hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5194

Die Sachlage mag sich geringfügig anders stellen (Dialeranwahl), aber der Grundgedanke ist der selbe. Allein durch die Anwahl einer Festnetznummer (ohne Tastendruck und ohne Preisansage) unterstellt ATS einen Vertragsabschluss. Es ist keine Interaktion des Anrufers nötig. Verwählen genügt. Zu einem Vertragsabschluss gehören aber immer 2 Partein. Daher kann man meiner Meinung nach die Entscheidung des LG Köln recht gut auch auf den Fall ATS beziehen.


----------



## Reducal (17 Dezember 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Hilf mir mal bitte auf die Sprünge - wo kann man das nachlesen?





			
				Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde meinen hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=5194


Nun zumindest meine Frage ist damit beantwortet. Hier handelte es sich um die HAS und nicht um HFM - hätte mich doch sehr gewundert, wenn mir da was entgangen wäre.


----------

